# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Aleksandër Kondo, kampioni i peshëngritjes shqiptare

## Brari

Më 15 dhjetor vijnë në atdhe eshtrat e Aleksandër Kondos. Xhelili, Shabani e Mitro kanë pranuar  

*Pirro Dhima, eja për Sandrin*

_Ftesë kampionit në nderim të Kupës Kondo_


DRITAN LUNDRA

Dikush ka kënduar një këngë për ta kaluar në përjetësi, dikush i ka ende të nxehta duart nga përplasja sa herë që Aleksandër Kondo ngrinte peshën. 

Dikush ka ende në sy lot për miqësinë, rivalitetin, por edhe për atë që Sandri ka bërë për sportin shqiptar. Të gjithë kanë nga pak brenda, por askush nuk ka atë që ka familja, dhimbjen, po akoma më shumë keqardhjen që asnjë ditë të vetme të vitit nuk ka mundësinë të çojë një tufë lule, të bëjë një rit mbi eshtrat e tij, apo të mbledhë të gjithë ata që e kanë respektuar në një përvjetor. Kampioni i madh i shtangës shqiptare, por jo vetëm i saj, Aleksandër Kondo është ndarë prej kohësh nga jeta. Për nder të tij do të organizohet Kupa Aleksandër Kondo, ku një prej të ftuarve do të jetë edhe i famshmi Pirro Dhima. 

Aleksandri humbi jetën në një aksident automobilistik shumë misterioz dhe të përfolur, por më në fund duket se edhe familja e "shpirti" i tij do prehen të qetë në tokën e vendin ku ai lindi, u rrit, u bë kampion dhe asnjëherë nuk rreshti së dashuri. Pavarësisht nga ikja e tij, e cila edhe sot mbetet mister, pavarësisht nga vdekja aksidentale, e cila është një mister më vete, më në fund ata që e kanë dashur më shumë, ata që e kanë respektuar më shumë, ata të cilët kanë menduar se një ditë do bëhen aq të fortë sa Sandri, kanë vendosur dhe paguar gjithë kthimin e eshtrave në tokën amtare.


*Kush janë ideatorët*

Natyrisht, ata që kanë qenë pranë tij, ata që e kanë vlerësuar dhe në të njëjtën kohë ata që jo rrallë kanë rivalizuar me rezultatet e tij. Janë mjeshtrat Muharrem Berisha dhe Mirjan Hakani, si dhe presidenti i Federatës së peshëngritjes, Esat Ademi. Të gjithë kanë kontribuar, por bashkë me ta, ndoshta me një ndjenjë të madhe dashurie për sportin e sidomos atij të rëndë (pjesë e së cilës ka qenë edhe vetë dikur) ka kontribuar edhe presidenti i Telesport, Muhamed Malaj. Në ndihmesë ka ardhur edhe Ministria e Kulturës e Sporteve, e cila është pranë kësaj ndërmarrjeje, e cila mund dhe duhet quajtur e gjitha individuale. Individuale e atyre që e kanë pasur shok, atyre që vazhdojnë të ndjejnë ende pranë Sandrin e atyre që ndoshta deri sa të marrin frymë do vazhdojnë të kenë në kujtimet e tyre garat e njeriut, i cili shpresonte që një ditë të përfaqësonte Shqipërinë në Hollivud.


*Ftesë Pirro Dhimës për nder të Kondos*

Shpesh jemi krenuar, jo një herë, por në katër olimpiada rresht, pavarësisht se me një ndjenjë "faji" për ngritjen e flamurit grek e jo atij shqiptar kemi bërtitur e ulëritur për rezultatet e Pirro Dhimës. Mbase nuk do kishte kaq shumë ndjesi shqiptare për këtë peshëngritës, nëse gjatë një dite punë në Telesport nuk do shikoja pamje nga garat e tij, të cilat i përkisnin moshës 17 vjeç. As vetë nuk e kam kujtuar faktin, se përse më është dukur një garë e vërtetë olimpiade dhe përse pavarësisht faktit se kanë qenë gara që i përkisnin të paktën 17 vjetëve më parë, më është dukur vetja si në një garë të vërtetë. Personalisht, entuziazmin për fitoret e Pirro Dhimës e kam mbajtur përbrenda, por gjithmonë, ndoshta jashtë dëshirës, kam bërë tifo për të. Ftesa për Kondon i është bërë, bashkë me të edhe tre të tjerëve, të tre rekordmenë dhe kampionë, të cilët kanë pranuar. Janë Viktor Mitro, Agron Xhelili dhe Luan Shabani. Pirro e ka pritur me skepticizëm, jo se nuk ka dëshirë, jo se nuk do të respektojë Sandrin e madh, por thjesht për shumë arsye, të cilat dihen. Në këto kushte, apeli i atyre që e kanë thirrur për të nderuar shokun, mikun e pse jo edhe idhullin e tij të rinisë, por më shumë yni është: "Pirro eja, je i mirëpritur e për më shumë Sandri ka nevojë për emrin tënd, ashtu sikundër edhe ne shqiptarët kemi nevojë për një kampion të madh si ty".



*Si do të organizohet ceremonia në nderim të Kondos*

Më në fund, grupi organizator i kthimit të eshtrave të Kondos duket se ka gjetur fondin e nevojshëm. Janë 9400 dollarë amerikanë, nga të cilët janë siguruar 8600. Megjithatë, ata kanë bërë edhe programin. Duke mos dashur të sigurohen para kohe kanë menduar mbërritjen e eshtrave deri në 15 dhjetor. Atë ditë do bëhen homazhe në Teatrin e Operas dhe Baletit e më pas eshtrat e Kondos do përcillen për në varrezat e Kombinatit, aty ku kanë kërkuar edhe të afërmit. Një prej organizatorëve, Mirjan Hakani beson se gjatë varrimit do të jetë e pranishme edhe banda e ushtrisë.


*Shou kampionësh në Kupën Aleksandër Kondo*

Shumëkush mund të donte një gjë të madhe, por vështirë se mund të mendonte atë që lidhet me emrin e Sandrit, pra një Kupë në nderim të tij. Në fakt, në Shqipëri ka shumë kupa në shumë sporte, por asnjëherë nuk kam ndjerë sadisfaksion më të madh, të paktën në idenë e organizatorëve. Një Kupë në peshëngritje, me pjesëmarrjen e më të mëdhenjve të këtij sporti, aktualë dhe të tërhequr, shqiptarë dhe "shqiptarë", të cilët në nderim të kujtimit të Sandrit, një ditë para ceremonisë së sjelljes së eshtrave apo një ditë më pas të bëjnë një garë. Nuk e di, por ndjej një sensacion të jashtëzakonshëm, që në një ditë të vetme të shikojmë në pedanë mjeshtrat Berisha, Hakani, Nikolla e përkrah tyre të rinjtë e shtangës shqiptare. Veteranët përkrah të rinjve, por do ishte mrekullia vetë që këto breza të lidhur me një tjetër, atë që kontribuon për Greqinë, pra kampionët e mëdhenj Shabani, Xhelili, Mitro të jenë së bashku për herë e parë, por jo të fundit. Të tre kanë dhënë viston e të qënit prezent, por mbi të gjitha do të jetë kënaqësia më e madhe e sportit shqiptar të ketë pranë vetes edhe Pirro Dhimën, kampionin e trifishtë olimpik të medaljes së artë. 


*Agron Xhelili*
Në vitin 1991, vlonjati largohet për në Greqi së bashku me Pirro Dhimën, Viktor Mitron, Luan Shabanin dhe Leonidha Kokën. Pas tre vjetësh ai bëhet anëtar i superekipit grek të peshëngritjes, që mundi superfuqi botërore si Rusia, Bullgaria apo edhe Turqia. Është renditur në vendin e katërt në Olimpiadën e Atlantës, viti 1996, në kategoriën e peshës 66 kg, pasi kishte ngritur gjithsej 322 kg. Ka qenë i martuar me sportisten e suksesshme shqiptare, Mirela Manajani, me të cilën është divorcuar më pas. 

*Luan Shabani*
Është lindur më 28 tetor të vitit 1971 në Korçë dhe është larguar njëherësh me peshëngritësit e tjerë shqiptarë për në Greqi. Ka fituar medalje argjendi në Olimpiadën e Atlantës, 1996, në kategorinë 59 kg, ndërkohë që e ka përsëritur këtë arritje dhe në Olimpiadën e Sidneit, viti 2000. Në Olimpiadën e Athinës ka fituar medaljen e bronzit, por pas analizave antidoping, Shabani rezultoi pozotiv dhe iu hoq medalja e marrë. 


*Viktor Mitro*
Ka lindur në Vlorë në vitin 1973 dhe ka filluar që në moshën 15-vjeçare të merret me sportin e peshëngritjes. Që nga viti 1995, përfaqëson Greqinë në kompeticionet ndërkombëtare, ku suksesin më të madh e ka arritur në Olimpiadën e Sidneit, viti 2000, duke marrë medalje argjendi në kategorinë e peshës 77 kg, pasi kishte ngritur gjithsej 367 kg. Edhe në kampionatet botërore të peshëngritjes ka zënë dy herë vendin e dytë në vitin 1999, si dhe dy vende të treta në vitet 1995-96, gjithmonë në kategoritë 76-77 kg. 


*Pirro Dhima*
Kampion i trefishtë olimpik e po kaq herë edhe kampion bote. Njeriu më i fuqishëm në Greqi në sportin grek e njëkohësisht njeriu, i cili ka dalë nga shkolla shqiptare, por me rezultatet e tij ka bërë të jetë kampioni absolut jo vetëm në shtangë, por të errësojë gjithë sportistët grekë. Në olimpiadën e fundit zuri vendin e tretë, nuk ka ardhur asnjëherë në Shqipëri e ndoshta për nder të Aleksandrit do nderojë edhe gjithë ata që kanë bërë tifo për të.


*Nesër do të lexoni*
_
Arratisja e bujshme e Aleksandër Kondos ka sjellë shumë hipoteza. Shumë njerëz kanë folur, por më shumë kanë folur për vrasjen e tij misterioze, por deri më sot askush nuk ka sjellë momentet e arratisjes. Duke marrë shkas nga kthimi i eshtrave të Kondos, por edhe nga rrëfimi i njeriut, i cili thuri, ideoi e deri në momentet e fundit qëndroi me të në Beograd, Muharrem Berishës, në faqet e gazetës "Panorama" do zbardhet gjithçka që ka të bëjë me arratisjen. Ku ka qenë një javë para nisjes, çfarë i ka thënë falli në filxhan, kush kanë qenë ideatorët, pse nuk janë arratisur në Poloni, përse zgjodhën Beogradin, përse hipën në tren dhe ku i gjetën paratë. Të gjitha këto nga goja e Muharrem Berishës do i gjeni në numrin e ardhshëm të gazetës "Panorama"._

----------


## Brari

Peshëngritësi që u largua nga Shqipëria tregon të gjitha detajet e largimit të bujshëm për në SHBA 

*"Aleksandër Kondo, historia e arratisjes"*

_Flet Muharrem Berisha: Ju rrëfej të gjithë aventurën tonë. Ndarja me Sandrin në Titograd_

Dritan Lundra

Të mendoje ikjen nga Shqipëria që në vitin 1983 apo edhe disa muaj më vonë ishte një utopi. Shumë kishin menduar një gjë të tillë, po kaq shumë kishin tentuar, por pak ose aspak kishin arritur të realizonin një gjë të tillë.

Idetë kanë qenë të shumta, mendimet po të tilla, por realizimi ka qenë shumë i vogël për tu marrë i besueshëm. Megjithatë, në një palestër të vogël mes kampionëve, të cilët shikonin rezultatet, por aspak frytin e punës së tyre, kishte kohë që ziente një bisedë. Një bisedë për largim dhe ikje nga vendi i mallkuar i komunizmit kishte kohë që piqej nga katër kampionë të mëdhenj. Ishin Aleksandër Kondo, kampion i padiskutueshëm dhe njeriu që për herë të parë kaloi limitin e 200 kilogramëve në shtangë; kampioni i vogël, por edhe ai absolut në peshën e tij, Muharrem Berisha; mjeshtri më i madh në përvojë, por dhe në rezultate, Asim Belinova dhe më i riu, por me shumë ambicie, Xhelal Sukniqi. Të gjithë donin të iknin, donin të ishin të lirë në një botë të lirë, donin të ishin kampionë të mëdhenj në një botë që respekton kampionët, por vetëm Sandri dhe Xhelali patën kurajon të mos ktheheshin më në Shqipëri. Një histori, e cila pavarësisht shumë fjalëve, shumë thashethemeve e po kaq shumë hamendjeve, sot për herë të parë në gazetën Panorama zbardhet një prej atyre që fatin e kishte të arratisej, por që po ai e ktheu përsëri në Shqipëri. Është Muharrem Berisha, një prej pokerit që duhej të ikte e madje ishte një prej protagonistëve, por që nuk u largua. Ai flet e tregon ngjarjen që nga ideja, nisja e deri në detajet më të fundit e nostalgjia për mikun e tij Aleksandër Kondo.

Berisha, si u njohët me Sandrin?
Një gjë normale, ishim të dy shtangistë të Dinamos e së bashku me Agron Haxhihysenin dhe Asim Belinovën, nën drejtimin e trajnerit të madh Ferid Berberi, bënin stërvitje së bashku. Unë isha më i vogli i grupit, por të tre së bashku arrinim dhe triumfin e Dinamos. Ky ka qenë impakti i parë me Sandrin.

Vetëm kaq pra, të qenit në të njëjtin grup?
Jo, jo vetëm kaq, shumë shpejt ne pamë se kishim shumë gjëra të përbashkëta. Më kryesorja ishte pasioni, ideali që të kërkonim maksimumin dhë bërjen kampionë të mëdhenj, si dhe puna e jashtëzakonshme në stërvitje.

Deklarata shumë teorike. Vetëm kaq ju lidhte?
E kuptoj ku doni të dilni, por duhet të kini parasysh se unë isha më i vogli i grupit. Dëgjoja shumë herë nga Sandri që më thoshte se e ardhmja jonë në Shqipëri është e zymtë. Mbaj mend se pas kampionatit evropian në Spanjë, Sandri më thoshte se gjithçka në Shqipëri kishte marrë fund. Kishte ngritur 200 kilogramë, peshë të cilën të gjithë, madje dhe në botë, do e kishin zili e vendi i tij nuk e përfillte. Ai ishte i pakënaqur. Një ditë, duke diskutuar bashkë ai më thotë: Shikoji këta njerëz, si të duken ty. Pashë fshatarë të drobitur, pashë njerëz të cilët vuanin për bukën e gojës, por nuk thashë asnjë fjalë. Isha vetëm 20 vjeç dhe shumë gjëra nuk i kuptoja.

Jemi në vitin 1984... 
Pikërisht, megjithatë, prej kohësh edhe unë isha mërzitur shumë me mënyrën e të trajtuarit nga sporti. Të gjithë bashkë mbaronim stërvitjen dhe shkonim në shtëpi ku hapnim edhe një herë dollapet për të ngrënë. Ishte e tmerrshme, nuk ngopnim dot barkun me bukë. Pra, gjithçka të shtynte që të largoheshe.

Një vit mendime dhe asnjë tentativë?
Jo, nuk është e vërtetë. Thashë më lart se me Sandrin kishim kohë që diskutonim. Jo një herë, por shumë shpesh gjatë vitit 1984, por sidomos në vitin 1985, kemi bërë plane për tu arratisur. Kemi detajuar gjithçka, kemi parë e vëzhguar pikat e kufirit, por nuk kemi vendosur thjesht, sepse e dinim që një ditë do kalonim kufirin me peshëngritjen e aty do ishte më e thjeshtë. Nuk e di, por personalisht kam pasur frikë, duke shpresuar në një dalje jashtë edhe me shokët kishim vendosur që më mirë të mos rrezikonim kaq shumë.

Të kthehemi të arratisja e bujshme e Kondos
Nuk e harroj atë ditë. Ka qenë 48 orë para nisjes për në kampionatin evropian në Katovicë të Polonisë. Sandri fliste shumë e pas shumë pëshpëritjeve atij i ishte hequr e drejta të dilte jashtë shtetit. Jo, më mirë isha dhe unë, por Sandri babanë e kishte shef dege të gardës. Mbaj mend se gjithçka ia kishte rregulluar Mihal Qipo, atëkohë kuadro i lartë në pushtet. Kemi qenë në qendrën e grumbullimit dhe Sandri erdhi me pasaportë e pa një pa dy na tha: Do ikim në Poloni e që aty do arratisemi. Në ato momente kemi qenë unë, Asim Belinova dhe Xhelal Sukniqi. Asimi tha po dhe kjo fjalë më ngrohu dhe mua. Ai kishte familje dhe unë isha vetëm 20 vjeç. Besova dhe duke qenë mik i Sandrit thashë edhe unë fjalën time, po.

Pse Sandri kishte vendosur arratisjen
Për mendimin tim për shumë arsye. Pa dashur të them ato që kam thënë më lart më duhet të kujtoj se një vit më parë, në çantën e tij, pas kthimit nga kampionati ballkanik, u gjetën disa fotografi e revista porno. Që atë ditë atij iu pre trajnimi i posaçëm, iu deklarua se nuk do të dilte më jashtë shtetit (gëzimi dhe premio e vetme për sportistët), si dhe pavarësisht rezultateve fantastike, gjithmonë ai kishte persekutimin prapa.

Pse vendosi Katovicën?
E thashë dhe më lart, ishim të katër bashkë, por më entuziasti ishte Sandri. Kur erdhi në qendrën e grumbullimit me pasaportë në dorë e na tha se mora viston për tu nisur u gëzuam të gjithë. Megjithatë, Sandri ishte dhe shumë besimtar. Ka ardhur dita, më tha, por më parë të njohim dhe fatin tonë.

Çfarë do të thoshte kjo frazë e tij?
Në fillim nuk e kuptova, por menjëherë me natyrën e tij shumë ekspresive më tha ta ndiqja. Shkuam afër rrugës së Fortuzit, aty ku sot quhet Dervish Hatixheja. Nuk hyra brenda dhe nuk e di fallin që u hodh me letra, me filxhan kafeje, apo diçka tjetër. Sandri hodhi një triko (kështu ishte riti) e pas disa minutash doli me një fytyrë të ngrysur.

Përse kështu?
Sapo doli, mbaj mend se ishte natë dhe Sandri më tregoi edhe fatin që do na ndiqte. Nuk e di a të vërteta do jenë fjalët e fallxhores, por ajo më tha teksualisht kështu: Ti do ikësh dhe shumë shpejt. Ke menduar të ikësh me katër veta; ke menduar me atë që ke shumë afër dhe ke bërë shumë plane, por ai nuk do vijë. Ke menduar të ikësh me një person më të madh, por edhe ai nuk do vijë. Do ikësh me një person, inicialet e të cilit janë XH.S. Nuk e ke parashikuar, por me të do të ikësh. 

Po më pas?
Më pas mbaj mend që Sandri për një moment heshti. Nuk tha më asnjë fjalë, por në ecje e sipër tha dhe diçka tjetër nëpër dhëmbë. Një fjalë që mua më tronditi dhe nuk mund ta harroj dot. 

Çfarë tha?
Në fillim ndoshta nuk donte ta thoshte, por më në fund u zbraz. Ne do ikim më tha, por sipas fallxhores, unë do kërkoj të iki larg, por do jem shumë afër. Do vuaj disa muaj e më pas do iki shumë larg, por do vdes shumë shpejt. Miku yt, me të cilin je shumë i lidhur, nuk do vijë, por nëse ti do kesh lirinë, por shumë të shkurtër, ai do jetë gjallë, do ketë jetën, por do vuajë.

Këto fjalë ishin për ty?
Në fillim i mora si të përgjithshme, por në momentin e ikjes së tij në Titograd, kur unë nuk pranova e kjo dhe si pasojë e tërheqjes së Asim Belinovës, Sandri mu drejtua: Muharrem, unë po iki. Fatin e di, por më mirë një vit si luan sesa një jetë prej miu. Mirupafshim. Nuk e besova se po ikte, por treni që largohej më krijoi edhe idenë se Sandri po shkonte larg, aq larg sa unë nuk mund ta kapja dot më.

Të kthehemi tek arratisja, kishit bërë ndonjë plan?
Përpara se të mbërrij te plani (në fakt nuk kishim bërë ndonjë plan të madh) dua të them disa gjëra për karakterin e Sandrit. Një muaj para se të shkonim në Katovicë të Polonisë erdhi në shtëpinë time. Të gjithë e njihnin e Sandri fliste dhe e kishte zakon të mos kishte frikë. Babai ishte turni i dytë dhe në shtëpinë time ishte vetëm nëna. Sapo hyri, jo se nuk e kishte parë ndonjëherë, u irritua kur pa fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës varur në mur (kështu ishte koha) e mori dhe e theu. Mamaja ime u llahtaris dhe menjëherë kërkoi të lajmëronte policinë. Sandri me një ton të qetë iu kthye: Mbaj fotografinë e burrit tënd, jo të këtij krimineli, qetësohu se ne jemi djemtë e tu. Në moment mbërriti babai. I lodhur nga puna na tha të bënim çtë doni, por të kishim kujdes veten.

Keni ikur në maj të vitit 1985, një muaj pas vdekjes së diktatorit, çfarë bëri Sandri atë ditë?
Nëse një muaj më parë theu fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës në shtëpinë time, të njëjtën gjë bëri me të gjitha fotografitë e tij në Qytetin Studenti. Kishte urrejtje e për më shumë, kur kam shkuar ta takoj në dhomë e gjej me magnetofon të ndezur e me zë të lartë dhe ai me një kënaqësi të jashtëzakonshme. Ky ishte Sandri, njeriu rebel ndaj regjimit. Donte me çdo kusht të ikte. Në ato ditë, pasi unë isha i lëkundur ai më drejtohet: Shikoji këta njerëz (ishin fshatarë të rropatur nga puna), shikoji, ti je kampion i madh, por një ditë edhe ti si ata do të përfundosh. Nuk e besoja në atë kohë, por realiteti ky ishte e Sandri kishte të drejtë.

Edhe një herë te momenti i arratisjes.
Që para nisjes mes nesh nisën polemikat. Unë një natë përpara ika dhe nuk u duka në qendrën e grumbullimit Kur u ktheva shokët më hapën çantën e filluan kontrollin, nuk kuptova se çdonin. Megjithatë, plasja kishte ndodhur. Kisha një ide se në vendin organizator nuk të mbanin, por të kthenin. Pikërisht për këtë arsye u thashë miqve se në Poloni nuk mund të kërkonim strehim politik. Duhej të gjenim një vend tjetër. Ngaqë Sandri kishte folur shumë e gjithë Qyteti Studenti e dinte se ne do të iknim dhe duhet të ishim shumë të sigurtë në veprimet tona. Në Poloni zhvilluam garën ku dolëm me rezultate të jashtëzakonshme e të mrekullueshme e duke përfituar prej tyre u drejtuam në një sportel polak për të prerë bileta për në Amerikë. Unë kisha rreth 100 dollarë, po kaq edhe Sandri, ose nëse nuk gaboj të dy bashkë kishim reth 300 dollarë, ndërkohë që Xhelal Sukniqi kishte një çek prej 1000 dollarësh.

Me kaq do shkonit në Amerikë?
Një natë para nisjes për në Beograd u mblodhëm të gjithë në dhomën ku ishte Sandri dhe Sukniqi. Vendosëm të pyesim për biletat për në Amerikë dhe më pas të vepronim. Në këto momente Asim Belinova u tërhoq. Ndikimi i tij ishte i madh, megjithatë vendosëm të pyesnim. Në sportelet e Katovicës, meqë dija fare pak rusisht, mësova se çeku i Xhelal Sukniqit prej 1000 dollarësh vlente vetëm për Shqipërinë dhe ishte i pavlefshëm për jashtë. U pezmatuam dhe u kthyem prapa. Unë me mendjen e dyzuar, pas tërheqjes së Asim Belinovës, Sandri me mendjen top se do largohej.

Nuk kishin rënë në sy përpjekjet tuaja?
Mbase, por të gjithë e dinin se Sandri kishte një idhull në jetën e tij e vdiste për të, ajo ishte e fejuara e tij. Për të mos rënë në sy, si Sandri ashtu edhe unë të gjithë dollarët që kishim me vete i blemë plaçka. Sandri të gjitha për të fejuarën e tij, gjë e cila mbuloi gjithçka. Të gjithë, duke ditur dhe debulesën e tij, menduan se mendja e tij është në Shqipëri. Ai bleu plaçka për nusen, vdiste për të, edhe kur më kanë pyetur në hetuesi, gjithmonë kam thënë se asnjëherë nuk kam menduar se Sandri mund të arratisej. Kështu mendoja atëherë dhe kështu mendoj edhe sot. (Ferid Berberi, trajneri i asaj kohe)

Çndodhi pas largimit nga Polonia?
Unë personalisht nuk isha i vendosur, por më shumë anoja nga mosikja, ndërkohë që Sandri e kishte ndarë mendjen. Mbërritëm në Beograd e prej andej me tren u drejtuam për në Titograd, ku na priste dhe autobusi për të na sjellë në Shqipëri. Mbaj mend se ishte ora 6 e mëngjesit. Unë prisja, ndërsa ai i hipi trenit tjetër. Ti lemë gjërat që kanë ndodhur, më tha. Për gjithçka kërkoj falje, por ti mos gabo më. Kujto fjalët e fallxhores, unë do iki, fati qoftë me ty. U largua dhe sot e kësaj dite e kam parasyve ikjen e trenit dhe dorën e Sandrit që vazhdonte të më përshëndeste. Ai iku, ta kthejmë edhe një herë në tokën tonë sot.

A u lidhët më me të?
Që nga ajo kohë më shumë kam qenë i lidhur me hetuesinë dhe kam ndjerë represionin se sa jam marrë me sportin, apo ,me familjen time. Megjithatë, këto nuk i përkasin kësaj historie. Nuk u lidha më me Sandrin, por në vitin 1987, një telefonatë nga Xhelal Sukniqi më habiti. Zëri i dridhej, më lajmëroi për vdekjen tragjike të Sandrit dhe më pas më dorëzoi një kasetë filmike nga ceremonia e varrimit. Ende më duket se jam në ëndërr. Nuk kam besuar kurrë në vdekjen e tij, madje edhe sot, kur po mundohemi të gjithë bashkë për të sjellë eshtrat e tij, më duket se shikoj edhe një herë Sandrin gjallë.

Çfarë ndjeni tani që eshtrat e tij do të vijnë? 
Ka tetë vjet që të gjithë përpiqen për një gjë të tillë. Do të jem i qetë vetëm kur të kryhet ky mision. Kjo është një iniciativë e disa personave, në radhë të parë e trajnerit të tij, Ferid Berberi, e miqve të tij, e presidentit të peshëngritjes dhe besoj e gjithë njerëzve që duan sportin. Vetëm kur ky mision të ketë mbaruar, pra eshtrat të kthehen në tokën mëmë edhe unë do jem më i qetë.

*Kush është Muharrem Berisha* 

Lindur në vitin 1964, në moshën 15-vjeçare Muharrem Berisha shpallet për herë të parë kampion. Që nga ajo kohë, pra në vitin 1979, ai bëhet kampion absolut në pesë pesha, duke nisur nga ajo 52 kilogram për të përfunduar në peshën 75 kilogram dhe duke thyer 100 rekorde kombëtare. Ai është bërë kampion absolut i pesë peshave. Në vitin 1984, në Spanjë zuri vendin e pestë, duke sjellur për herë të parë në Shqipëri një rezultat të tillë. Në kampionatin ballkanik në Shqipëri në vitin 1987, në peshën deri në 67 kilogram arrin të marrë për herë të parë në historinë e Shqipërisë tri medalje ari. Kishte deklaruar një muaj më parë rezultatin, por qenia e tij në dhjetë rezultatet më të mira të botës për vitin, ishte tjetër sukses. Ka titullin Mjeshtër Sporti, Mjeshtër i Merituar Sporti, por edhe medaljet për merita të shquara në sport, të marra pas lënies së karrierës, por rezultati më i mirë i tij është në vitin 1983, vetëm 19 vjeç, kur Muharrem Berisha ngre 140 kilogram, dy më shumë sesa kampioni i botës së atij viti. Një jetë e gjatë, shumë e lodhshme mes triumfit dhe dështimit, si pasojë e politikës. Një karrierë, e cila i ka dhënë shumë sadisfaksione, por dhe shumë frikë, sidomos një shterpësi e lodhje psikike, pas arratisjes së shokut e mikut të tij, Aleksandër Kondo. Një kalvar i gjatë vuajtjesh më shumë psikologjike, të cilat Berisha nuk i harron. Ai i kujton me një përpikmëri të rrallë të gjitha ngjarjet, të cilat flasin për arratisjen e Kondos. Për herë të parë publikohen të gjitha detajet që nga nisja dhe ideja e më pas tek arratisja e bujshme e majit 1985.

----------


## BOKE

Pa dashur te hap diskutime te tjera per Pirro Dhimen, se boll eshte diskutuar, shkrimi eshte marre nga gazeta "Panorama" e sotme dhe ka lidhje me Aleksander Kondon

Flet ekskluzivisht nga Athina kampioni i trefishtë olimpik 

*Pirro Dhima: "Shqipëria, gjithnjë në zemrën time"*

Nga korrespondenti ynë në Athinë, MARKO CAKA

Pas 13 vjetësh Pirro Dhima e thyen heshtjen. I larguar nga Shqipëria me një mijë e një akuza, më në fund sportisti që prej vitesh qëndron në majë të klasifikimeve në peshëngritje, i ka dhënë përgjigje një pyetjeje që i ka qëndruar si çekan mbi kokë: 
Çfarë është për të Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët? Në një intervistë ekskluzive për gazetën "Panorama", kampioni olimik përgjigjet thjesht e bindur: "Ata janë një pjesë e zemrës sime". Një përgjigje jo vetëm për lexuesin e gazetës sonë, por për të gjithë ata që ndaj tij hodhën topa balte, të shoqëruara me sharje e ofeza për tradhti. Por mjeshtri i madh këto i ka lënë pas. Ka lënë pas edhe shumë akuza të tjera, por ama, ai kurrë nuk mund ta harrojë Tiranën dhe Shqipërinë, "vendin ku linda e u rrita", siç shprehet ai. 
Kampioni i trifishtë olimpik, në intervistën e tij për gazetën "Panorama" ka pranuar të flasë në lidhje me kthimin në Atdhe të eshtrave të peshëngritësit tjetër të madh shqiptar, Aleksandër Kondo. Federata Shqiptare e Peshëngritjes i ka bërë atij një ftesë, e cila ende nuk i ka mbërritur në dorë, për të marrë pjesë në Kupën Aleksandër Kondo, që do të zhvillohet për nder të sportistit që u nda nga jeta, vite më parë, në një aksident rrugor në SHBA. Piro Dhima e kujton me mall sportistin e famshëm shqiptar, i cili ka qenë edhe idhulli i tij, ndërkohë që me anë të kësaj interviste, ai ka konfirmuar edhe praninë e tij në kupën që do të bëhet në nderim të Kondos.
Z. Pirro, kam kënaqësinë, që në emër të gazetës "Panorama", të bisedoj me një sportist të madh, siç jeni ju. Së pari, ju falenderojmë për konsideratën, duke na rezervuar pak kohë nga programi juaj i ngjeshur.
Edhe unë ju falenderoj dhe dua të shtoj se e kam për nder të jap një intervistë për gazetën tuaj serioze, të cilën e lexoj gjithmonë, nëpërmjet Internetit. Meqenëse po më jepet rasti, dua të përshëndes të gjithë bashkatdhetarët shqiptarë.
Në numrin e djeshëm të gazetës "Panorama" është botuar lajmi se Federata Shqiptare e Peshëngritjes ju ka bërë ftesë për të marrë pjesë në nderimin e sportistit të madh, 
leksandër Kondo, me rastin e kthimit të eshtrave të tij në Shqipëri. A jeni në dijeni të këtij fakti?
Të falenderoj për sihariqin që më dhe. Në të vërtetë, një ftesë e tillë nuk më ka mbërritur ende në dorë, por, meqenëse jeni ju të parët që po ma komunikoni, me anë të gazetës suaj, mua më duhet të them se jam shumë i kënaqur që Federata prestigjioze e Peshëngritjes Shqiptare më vlerëson kaq shumë. Ky vlerësim qëndron në faktin se Federata ka kërkuar të marr pjesë në nderimin e një figure kaq të madhe të sportit shqiptar, siç ishte Aleksandër Kondo.
Të rikthehemi disa vite prapa në kohë. A mund të na thoni se çfarë ju kujtohet nga Aleksandër Kondo?
E ç'të them! (mërzitet disi) E mbaj mend shumë mirë Aleksandrin e madh në palestrat e klubit "Dinamo". Isha në moshë shumë të vogël atëherë, rreth 9-vjeç e gjysmë, në mos gabohem, dhe së bashku me një bashkëmoshatarin tim bënim stërvitje me Aleksandrin. Gjithmonë na përshëndeste dhe na ndihmonte për ta ngritur shtangën në supe. Më kujtohet, si tani, me atë trupin e tij të bukur e gjigand, ku çdo gjë të bukur që ia kishte dhënë natyra, ia kishte gërshetuar edhe me humorin karakteristik dhe mirësjelljen.
Duke parë arritjet e Aleksandrit asokohe, a menduat ndonjëherë se do të vinte një kohë që edhe ju do të bëheshit si ai?
Gjithmonë. Aleksandri ishte idhulli im, ashtu si edhe Mirjan Hakani. Më kujtohet si tani, kur çdo ditë vraponim për të shkuar në palestër, vetëm e vetëm për të parë atje Aleksandrin e madh, duke u stërvitur. Disa herë ai përqendrohej dhe te stërvitjet tona. Madje, më kujtohet një herë që më tha: "Ti do të bëhesh sportist i madh, prandaj duhet të vazhdosh gjithnjë t'i bësh stërvitje trupit". Pikërisht këto fjalë të Aleksandrit më kanë mbetur të ngulitura në mendje, dhe vazhdimisht i kujtoj si inkurajim nga një sportist i madh; fjala e tij kishte vlerë dhe peshë.
Të vijmë edhe një herë te ftesa e FSHP-së. A do të vini në Shqipëri për të marrë pjesë në Kupën e Aleksandër Kondos?
Patjetër që po! Me ta marrë ftesën, do të jem edhe unë i pranishëm në nderimin që i bëhet këtij sportisti të madh, i cili u nda shumë shpejt nga gjiri ynë. Humbja e tij e papritur ishte një goditje e madhe për të gjithë ne. E kam gjithmonë të freskët në mendje humorin e tij të ëmbël.
Në Kupën Aleksandër Kondo, do të merrni pjesë, edhe ju, në gara?
Nuk mund ta di nëse do të garoj apo jo, pasi kam shumë kohë pa bërë stërvitje. Megjithatë, besoj se do të bëj diçka, në mënyrë simbolike, për ta nderuar idhullin tim, Aleksandër Kondon. Madje, kam ndërmend të rezervoj diçka edhe për sportdashësit e mrekullueshëm shqiptarë.
A jeni i emocionuar për faktin se do të vini, për herë të parë, pas kaq shumë vitesh në Shqipëri?
Patjetër që kam emocione; të mëdha madje. Kjo, pasi shqiptarët janë të parët që më kanë duartrokitur dhe më kanë inkurajuar në vazhdimin e karrierës sime; aty jam lindur dhe aty dergjen eshtrat e të parëve të mi. Pikërisht, për këto arsye, jam shumë i lumtur që më jepet edhe një herë rasti të shfaqem përpara tyre.
Një pjesë e shqiptarëve ju kanë vlerësuar ndryshe, ngaqë përfaqësuat ngjyrat e një shteti tjetër në aktivitetet ndërkombëtare...
E di se ka pasur shumë zhurmë, në lidhje me emrin tim. Unë, as edhe një herë të vetme, nuk e kam sharë vendin tim dhe shqiptarët. Edhe në qoftë se kam pasur ndonjë pikëpamje, kjo ka qenë vetëm për politikat që zhvilloheshin në kurriz të bashkatdhetarëve të mi shqiptarë. Kurrë ndonjëherë nuk kam dashur që ne shqiptarët të katandiseshim kështu në dyert e Evropës; politika s'ka bërë asgjë për ta dhe dinjiteti i lartë e fisnik i shqiptarëve të shpërdorohej në këtë farë mënyre. Për mua shqiptarët janë dhe do të jenë gjithmonë pjesë e zemrës sime, derisa të vdes. Unë jam po ai Pirroja, që ata e donin, dhe e inkurajonin dikur; nuk ka ndryshuar asgjë në ndjenjat e mija për ta.
A keni shumë miq në Shqipëri?
Po. Kam shumë miq si profesori im i parë, Zef Kovaçi, Florian Fidani e të tjerë, me të cilët akoma ruaj kontakte të shpeshta. Pastaj, zemra dhe mendja ime rreh vazhdimisht për vendin tim të lindjes, për nostalgjinë time të hershme e të pashlyeshme, për vendin i cili më krijoi si sportist. 

Skeda personale
	Emri: Pirro 
	Mbiemri: Dhima 
	Datëlindja: 13 tetor 1971 
	Vendlindja: Himarë, Shqipëri 
	Gjatësia: 172 cm 
	Disiplina sportive: Peshëngritja 
	Kategoria: garon në peshën 85 kg 
	Klubi: A.O Neas Smirnis-Athine 
	Gradat: Oficer i lartë i këmbësorisë në ushtrinë greke, gradë që merret për titullin olimpik 
	Arsimimi: Ka studiuar për kulturat bujqësore 
	Gjendja civile: I martuar. Është babai tre fëmijeve. 
	Arritjet: Medalje Ari në tri olimpiada radhazi (Barcelona '92, Atlanta '96, Sidnei 2000), ndërsa në "Athinë 2004" fitoi Medalje Bronzi. 
	Çmimet: Është shpallur katër herë "Sportisti më i mirë i vitit" në Greqi, në vitet 1992, 1993, 1995 dhe 1996. Tri herë kampion bote (1993, 1995, 1998) dhe 1 herë kampion Evrope (1995). 
	Rekordet: Ka mbetur në histori me dy rekordet botërore dhe olimpike në peshën 83 kg, në Atlanta; kanë mbetur të përjetshme, pasi kjo peshë nuk ekziston më në lojërat olimpike. Rekordi është 180 kg në shtytje dhe 392,5 kg dy kohë. 

Hapat e para dhe largimi për në Greqi
Pirro Dhima konsiderohet si peshëngritësi më i madh i të gjitha kohërave në Greqi. Rekordet dhe arritjet e tij i kanë kaluar të gjithë paraardhësit e tij. Pirro Dhima, i quajtur me nofkën "Luani i Himarës", është kthyer tashmë në një mit. Ai ka lindur në Himarë, Shqipëri, më 13 tetor 1971. Nxënësi më i sjellshëm e i dashur për të gjithë mësuesit e nxënësit e shkollës 8-vjeçare, "Konferenca e Labinotit", së bashku me vëllanë e tij më të madh, Odisenë, kur ishte vetëm në klasën e pestë, filloi stërvitjen për sportin e peshëngritjes, fare pranë oborrit të shkollës, në fushën sportive të Qytetit Studenti. Më tej arsimin e mesëm ai e kreu te "Politeknikumi". Mësuesit e tij e përshkruajnë Dhimën si një nga nxënësit tepër të zgjuar e me vullnet për t'i ndjekur studimet, edhe pse impenjimet në sport për të, në atë kohë ishin mjaft të larta. Më 1990-ën ai u largua nga Shqipëria, për në Greqi, bashkë me disa atletë të tjerë si Luan Shabani, Viktor Mitro dhe Agron Xhelili. Në largimin e tij nga Shqipëria ndikoi edhe mospranimi i tij në Institutin e Lartë të Fizkulturës "Vojo Kushi", pasi nuk mundi t'i arrijë të gjitha normat e pranimit. 
Martesa me Anastasia Sgrugun
Disa vite pasi kishte mbërritur në Greqi, Pirro Dhima vendosi të martohej me greken Anastasia Sgrugu, me të cilën kishte rënë në dashuri. Sgrugu, asokohe ishte një prezantuese e njohur e programeve sportive në Televizionin Shtetëror Grek, ndërkohë që Dhima ishte bërë i famshëm, duke u shpallur kampion në Olimpiadën e Barcelonës, më 1992. Fryt i kësaj martese janë tri fëmijë, dy vajza dhe një djalë. Vajza e parë, Eleni, ka lindur në qershor të vitit 1995. Tre vjet më pas erdhi në jetë edhe fëmija i dytë i çiftit Dhima-Sgrugu, një djalë, i cili u pagëzua me emrin Viktor dhe që lindi në muajin shkurt të vitit 1998. Në muajin shkurt të vitit 2000 lindi edhe vajza e dytë. Hobi i tij janë lojërat elektronike, por i pëlqen më shumë tavlla. Preferon të shohë filma nga kinematografia e vjetër greke dhe e huaj, me aventura (peripeci). Përsa i përket muzikës, çlodhet duke dëgjuar këngët e këngëtarëve të famshëm grekë, Andonis Remos dhe Manolis Lidhakis. Ushqimi më i mirë për Pirro Dhimën janë peshqit dhe picat, ndërkohë që i pëlqen shumë sporti i futbollit.

----------


## kolombi

Flet Gjelosh Biku, 83-vjeçari nga Tuzi i Malit të Zi 

*Unë pashë vrasjen e Sandër Kondos* 

_nga i derguari yne ne tuz Luan Kondi_ 

Rreth 2 kilometra larg qendrës së Tuzit, pak pasi lë gjimnazin e këtij qyteti, ndodhet shtëpia e Gjelosh Bikut, personazhit tonë. 

Ai i ka kaluar të 83-at dhe jeton në një shtëpi njëkatëshe, ndërtuar sipas stilit të njohur shqiptar. Mbahet mirë dhe, madje, thotë se do të jetojë aq sa e ka shkruar zoti. Në shtëpinë e malësorit Gjelosh Biku gjithçka është shqiptare, pritja sipas traditës sonë e, madje edhe përkujdesja gjatë gjithë kohës. Edhe pse ka vite që është larguar nga Shqipëria, ai e ruan të gjallë gjuhën shqipe në familjen e tij. E ke të lehtë ta gjesh edhe pse pyet shqip Bikun, pasi atë e njohin me emrin emigranti, sepse është larguar nga Shqipëria në vitin 1953, menjëherë pas arratisjes nga burgu i diktaturës, ku vuante prej tetë vjetësh dënimin. Gjykata komuniste e shtetit të Hoxhës kishte vendosur për të burg të përjetshëm. Historia e arratisjes së Bikut dhe e dy bashkëvuajtësve dhe vendosja e tij në Jugosllavi, është subjekti i tërë i një romani, por na duhet të ndalemi në një moment të veçantë të kujtimeve të Bikut, në dëshminë e tij për vrasjen e Aleksandër Kondos, peshëngritësit që u arratis në 25 maj të vitit 1985, në Titograd (Podgoricë) kur ekipi kombëtar i peshëngritjes kthehej nga Kampionati Evropian në Katovicë të Polonisë. Gjelosh Biku thotë se e ka parë me sy momentin e ekzekutimit të Kondos, aq sa ka mbetur i shokuar nga ajo që i ka ndodhur peshëngritësit të mirënjohur shqiptar. Nuk e di në ka të afërm në Shqipëri, por them se ajo ngjarje ishte vërtet një tragjedi, thotë Gjeloshi. E ka ruajtur të fshehtën e tij për 17 vjet me radhë, e, megjithatë, sot mendon se ka ardhur koha të rrëfejë për Panoramën gjithçka di për të zbardhur misterin e vrasjes së Kondos më 1 maj të vitit 1987. I urtë dhe fjalëpak, ai rrëfen pa u nxituar ngjarjen më të hidhur të jetës së tij. 

Zoti Gjelosh, ju keni lindur dhe jeni rritur në Malësinë e Madhe. Çfarë kujtoni nga fëmijëria juaj? 

Dua tju them se u linda në vitin 1921 dhe jetova si të gjithë fshatarët e asaj kohe. Kryesisht ne malësorët merreshim me blegtori. Pra edhe unë me bagëti e punë të tjera të fshatit jam marrë. Në vitin 1938, kur isha vetëm 17 vjeç më ka marrë Prengë Cali, njeri i dëgjuar në Malësinë e Madhe, së bashku me motrën dhe më pas jemi bashkuar me të familjarisht. Ai na tha se duhet të jetonim bashkë. Prengë Cali ka pasur një vajzë të cilën e kishte martuar. Pas kësaj jetonte vetëm me gruan. Vendosi të jetonte me ne, pasi nuk kishte njeri tjetër e malësorët nuk rrinë me dhëndrin. 

Familjet e malësorëve ishin të mëdha, a qëndron kjo edhe për tuajën?

Them pak a shumë, pasi ishim një familje e vogël që përbëhej nga katër persona, unë, motra, nëna dhe babai. Nëna dhe babai erdhën në emigrim më vonë dhe me ardhjen e tyre jeta u bë dhe më e lehtë për ne. Prenga na tha se pas vdekjes së tij çdo gjë e tija do të na mbetej neve.

Përse e bëri Prengë Cali këtë me familjen tuaj dhe jo me ndonjë tjetër?

Ne me gruan e Prengës ishim kushërinj, kishim lidhje gjaku dhe ai duke parë që ishim një familje e vogël donte të na bashkonte me atë të tijën. Pra, me këtë rast ai donte të bashkonte familjen tonë Vikaj që ishim me të tijën që ishte prej tjetër bajraku, prej Selcës, ndërsa ne prej Niktit. Prengë Cali i tha babait tim se duhet të vdisnim së bashku dhe se gjithçka kishte pasuri do ta gëzonte djali i tij, pra unë. 

Ju sa vjeç keni qenë atëherë?

Unë në atë kohë kam qenë rreth 16 - 17 vjeç.

Prengë Cali njihet si udhëheqësi i kryengritjes antikomuniste të Malësisë së Madhe të vitit 1945. Ju çfarë kujtoni nga kjo ngjarje?

Me sa mbaj mend, në vitin 1944 shtëpia e Prengës u rrethua prej ushtarëve serbo-malazezë, atëherë nuk ishte çliruar akoma Shqipëria. Kështu, në atë kohë donim të merreshim vesh me një roje të afërt të Prengë Calit, që e thërrisnim Cubi, e që në të vërtetë quhej Filip, se çfarë po ndodhte. Ai lajmëroi Prengën se malazezët donin ta sulmonin. Prenga organizon parinë e Vermoshit që të shpërndante rojet rreth e rreth kufirit të Vermoshit. Dhe kështu u bashkuan nja tetë krerë të zonës së Vermoshit te shtëpia e Prengës. Prenga urdhëroi të shtrohej darka për miqtë. Më pas kanë ndodhur shumë gjëra, për të cilat duhen netë dimri për ti kujtuar. Në vitin 1945 e pashë veten në burgjet e diktaturës. Gjykata, kryetari i së cilës ishte Aranit Çela, më dënoi me burg për jetë. Por pas tetë vjetësh në burg u arratisa nga burgu dhe kalova kufirin për në Jugosllavi. Që prej asaj kohe jam këtu ku më shikoni dhe kam plot fëmijë, nipër e mbesa. Dy prej të cilëve edhe sot ndodhen në Amerikë. 

Sa herë keni qenë në Amerikë?

Në Amerikë kam qenë dy herë. Kam qëndruar në Nju-Jork, pasi atje jetojnë dy djemtë e motrës. Njëri prej tyre ka jetuar këtu, në Tuz. Atë, kur ishte vetëm një vjeç e gjysmë, ia kam dhënë motrës, sepse ajo nuk kishte fëmijë. Një tjetër nip e kam mbajtur këtu, kur erdhi nga Shqipëria për të shkuar në Amerikë. Ai ka jetuar te ne deri kur doli urdhri që kush do të largohej drejt Amerikës, mund të ikte, dhe ai se bëri dy, madje e kam përcjellë vetë. Me Amerikën më lidh edhe një kujtim tjetër, atje jetonte edhe një shok i vjetër burgu, që quhej Sami Rrepishti. Ai ishte doktor profesor dhe një njeri shumë i mirë. Dikush pati thënë për mua se isha spiun jugosllav, por Samiu ka thënë: Ai është engjëlli i burgut. Nëse është fjala për shërbim, ai e ka bërë këtë vetëm në dobi të Shqipërisë.

Në çvite keni qenë në SHBA? 

Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës isha në vitin 1971 dhe në vitin 1987. Herën e parë kam ndenjur atje tre muaj, kurse herën e dytë dy muaj. Në qëndrimin tim të dytë atje kam asistuar rastësisht në vrasjen e një shqiptari, që atë kohë kishte bërë emër në Amerikë, quhej Aleksandër Kondo. Edhe pse ishte arratisur dy vjet më parë nga Podgorica, ndërsa ekipi shqiptar kthehej nga një aktivitet ndërkombëtar, unë e kam ndeshur për herë të parë emrin e tij në SHBA. Nuk e di në ka njerëz në Shqipëri, por për herë të parë dua të them atë që kam parë ditën e ekzekutimit të tij. Kam lexuar në shtypin shqiptar se kur shkruhet për të shkohet deri te vdekja, e atje thuhet se ajo ishte aksidentale. Por them se kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Unë kam një tjetër mendim, nga sa kam parë me sytë e mi ditën e aksidentit. 

Si jeni ndodhur në vrasjen e Aleksandër Kondos?

Kam qenë rastësisht. Mbase fati i keq është ai që të çon të asistosh në ngjarje kaq tragjike. Mbase askush nuk e mendon kur del për shëtitje se mund të bëhet dëshmitar i një vrasjeje. Po ju them se unë isha bujtës te njerëzit e mi, te nipërit në Nju-Jork, të cilët mundoheshin të më plotësonin çdo dëshirë, pasi nuk ua kisha lodhur derën, siç themi ne malësorët. Kështu, ata më nxirrnin të shëtisja në qytetetin e madh të Nju-Jorkut. E kam parë me sy se si e kanë ekzekutuar Alksandër Kondon. Me sa më kujtohet, ngjarja ka ndodhur pak para mesditës. E kam parë se si e morën dhe e pushkatuan. Edhe pse ishte e vështirë të merrej vesh se si ishin ato punë. Nga shqiptarë të Amerikës kam mësuar se Aleksandri ishte njeri i përmendur në grupimin e tyre, për karakterin, mirësinë dhe të qenit kundërshtar i betuar i regjimit komunist. Aleksandri kishte dalë në një manifestim me flamurin shqiptar pa yllin mbi shqiponjë, pra pa simbolin e komunizmit. Këto ide që manifestonte dhe shprehte ishin ndoshta arsyet për ekzekutimin e tij. Duhet të dini se shqiptarët në Amerikë ishin të ndarë, ka pasur të djathtë dhe të majtë. Aq thellë ishte futur ndër ta Sigurimi i Shtetit. Kishte mes tyre të kuq, komunistë që dukej sikur kishin lindur në një ditë me Leninin. Këta madje ishin njerëzit më të favorizuar ndër shqiptarët, pasi gjenin punë më lehtë dhe, për rrjedhojë, stabilizoheshin pa shumë probleme. Ndryshe ndodhte me të tjerët, të cilët e kishin të vështirë, qoftë dhe gjetjen e një vendi pune. Duhet të thuhet tashmë se kush influenconte për të bërë këtë dasi.

Si e vranë Aleksandër Kondon?

Në një karburant ka ndodhur tragjedia, ekzekutimi makabër i Aleksandrit. Ndërsa ky furnizonte makinën një krep e mori përpara dhe e përplasi në mur. Ishte shumë e dhimbshme. E pamë trupin e të ndjerit të dëmtuar, të shtypur plotësisht. Më pas me një barrelë e morën dhe e hodhën në një makinë. Ishte një gjë e paligjshme dhe dukej që ishte një vrasje e pastër. U fol shumë për këtë ngjarje në Amerikë, por asnjëherë nuk doli në shesh e vërteta. Askush nuk dilte të kërkonte apo të thoshte publikisht se kjo ishte një vrasje e pastër. Edhe unë nuk kam dashur të flas mbi këtë ngjarje për vite të tëra me radhë. Kur isha në Amerikë, miq dhe shokë më thanë të heshtja, sepse isha edhe i dënuar me burg të përjetshëm nga sistemi i Enver Hoxhës dhe mund të kisha probleme, nëse flisja për të vërtetën e ngjarjes ku vdiq Aleksandër Kondo.

Gjelosh Biku, 83-vjeçari nga Tuzi i Malit të Zi, dëshmitar okular i eliminimit të Aleksandër Kondos, më 1 maj të vitit 1987, nuk di të ndalet së treguari për ngjarjen e bujshme.

Vizita e tij e dytë në SHBA nuk ishte e këndshme si e para, në vitin 1971, pikërisht për faktin se pa të vritej një njeri. Me Sandrin nuk ishte njohur apo takuar më parë, por për të kishte mësuar sapo kishte vënë këmbën në Nju-Jork, teksa kishte shkuar të vizitonte njerëzit tij të afërt. Biku thotë se Aleksandri kishte bërë një veprim tejet të guximshëm, kur kishte dalë të manifestonte me shqiptarët e të valëviste mbi kryet e tubuesve flamurin shqiptar pa yllin, simbol të komunizmit. Kjo bëri jehonë ndër shqiptarët e Amerikës dhe njëkohësiht u bë një shkak më shumë për ekzekutimin e tij, pasi Kondo duhet të ketë qenë me kohë objekt i goditjeve të shërbimit të fshehtë të diktaturës. Ajo që i ka mbetur në mendje Gjeloshit, ende sot e kësaj dite, është transmetimi i lajmit në mediat amerikane. Vdekja e Kondos u quajt aksident dhe askush nuk hodhi dyshimin se emigranti shqiptar kishte ardhur në Amerikë për një jetë më të mirë, të ndryshme nga ajo që bëhej nën komunizëm dhe se për këtë ai mund të ishte në shënjestër të Sigurimit të Shtetit. Duke shpjeguar ngjarjen e vitit 1987, Biku thotë se pas ardhjes së policisë në vendngjarje aty nuk mbeti thuajse asnjë dëshmitar, të gjithë ishin u larguan në punën e tyre. Askush nuk dëshmoi apo u mor në pyetje për atë ngjarje. Ndiqni në vijim intervistën e Gjelosh Bikut.

Të nesërmen gazetat shkruanin se vdekja e Kondos ishte aksidentale apo jo?
Gazetat u munduan ta fshehin të vërtetën, duke thënë se vdekja e Kondos ishte aksidntale, por për mua, që e pashë, ishte një vrasje e pastër. Të bën përshtypje kjo, aq sa mund të lërë shteg të mendosh se shërbimi famëkeq shqiptar mund të ketë paguar shuma të majme për të mos lejuar publikimin e së vërtetës në media. E atëherë ky shërbim nuk duhej neglizhuar, pasi ishte në gjendje të bënte gjithçka, aq sa njerëzit i ruheshin shumë. Sigurimi i Shtetit e kishte manipuluar situatën mes komunitetit shqiptar në Amerikë aq sa ata ishin të ndarë në dy grupe, të majtë dhe të djathtë, kjo nuk ishte pak.

A e patë trupin pa jetë të Aleksandër Kondos?

Trupi i tij ishte shtypur plotësisht, por unë nuk mund të afrohesha e ta shikoja, pasi nuk mund ta duroja një skenë të tillë të llahtarshme.

Ju ku ishit në këtë kohë, si u ndodhët në vendngjarje?

Isha atje, pasi kisha shkuar me pushime te njerëzit e mi.

Kumuniteti shqiptar atje kishte organizuar një demonstratë. Ju asistuat në të?
Nuk kam qenë në demonstratë, por më thanë se ishte zhvilluar një e tillë. Në atë kohë shqiptarët që jetonin atje ishin të ndarë në dy rryma. Një ishte rryma që përkrahte regjimin komunist dhe thërriste Parti - Enver ndërsa tjetra ishte kundër atij regjimi. Në qoftë se shkoje te grupimi i parë dhe u thohe se ishe me ta, ata menjëherë të siguronin punë, në të kundërt, ata ishin të gatshëm të bënin gjithçka të keqe. Paguante sitemi komunist për të krijuar situata të tilla në atë kohë. Thonë se me flori paguheshin njerëz të tillë atëherë. Grupi i dytë u trishtua shumë nga vdekja e Sandrit.


A ia keni treguar ndokujt atë që patë në vendngjarje?

Askujt. Kjo ka ndodhur edhe për faktin se askush nuk më ka pyetur për të. E kam bieduar pas viteve 90 me mikun tim nga Malësia e Madhe, Gjon Kaçajn. E ky më ka mbushur mendjen se duhet ta them gjithçka që di. Dhe po e them për herë të parë për një gazetë shqiptare.


E keni njohur më parë, apo kishit dëgjuar për Kondon?

Të jem i sinqertë, nuk e dija se kush ishte. Si emër e kisha dëgjuar të lakohej në komunitetin shqiptar të Nju-Jorkut. Nuk më është dhënë rasti të bisedoja ndonjëherë me të.


A është diskutuar nga njerëzit e tu në Amerikë vrasja e Aleksandrit?

Po. Menjëherë pas ngjarjes njerëzit e mi dhe miqtë e tyre, që ishin kundër sistemit të Hoxhës, ndryshe nga të tjerët që ishin enveristë, mendonin si edhe unë që vdekja e Kondos erdhi nga atentati që kishte kurdisur Sigurimi i Shtetit. Me të u bë një krim i cili u kalua lehtë dhe ngjarja u mbulua qëllimisht me mister. Flitej atëherë se Aleksandri kishte paguar një veprim të tij, ngritjen e flamurit pa yllin e komunizmit në një tubim të shqiptarëve të Amerikës. Për këtë nuk mund ta falte krahu tjetër, i manipuluar nga shërbimi i fshehtë shqiptar. Unë nuk mund të them se cili ka qenë plani për eliminimin e ish-sportistit, por ngjarja që ndodhi më 1 maj të vitit 1987 ishte kriminale.

Përse nuk e denoncuat këtë krim?

Kjo që po bëj është të themi një denoncim. Dua tu them njerëzve se në atë kohë ishte e vështirë ta bëj një gjë të tillë. Nëse do të kisha folur, kjo do të kishte pasoja për mua. Edhe pse Hoxha kishte vdekur, pasuesit e tij do të bënin gjithçka për të më eliminuar. Ata paguanin shuma marramendëse për ta bërë një gjë të tillë. Edhe shokët e miqtë e mi më porositën me këmbëngulje të heshtja, pasi kisha qenë dhe i dënuar përjetë nga regjimi diktatorial, për shkak të të cilit u detyrova ta lë vendin në vitin 1953. Kjo përbënte edhe një motiv më shumë që ata (Sigurimi) të ishin të interesuar për vdekjen time. Shokët më thoshin se nuk duhet të paraqitesha si dëshmitar i ngjarjes në fjalë. Pra, me të drejtë, shokët mendonin se, po të veproja ndryshe, do të kisha fatin e të ndjerit Aleksandër Kondo dhe i thashë arsyet që më duket se më justifikojnë disi. Dua të them diçka që mu kujtua. Menjëherë pasi trupin e Aleksandrit e hodhën në një makinë që nuk e di për ku shkonte, mbërritën patrulla të shumta policie dhe në moment gjithkush u largua që andej, pra smbeti kush. Me ta ika edhe unë, që hipa në një makinë për të jetuar për rreth 17 vjet me radhë me atë çka kisha parë në vendngjarje.



Gjelosh Biku në SHBA

Në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës ka qenë dy herë, në vitin 1971 dhe në vitin 1987. Herën e parë ka qëndruar atje tre muaj, kurse herën e dytë dy muaj. Në qëndrimin e tij të dytë në SHBA është ndodhur rastësisht në vrasjen e një shqiptari, që në atë kohë kishte bërë emër në Amerikë, e që quhej Aleksandër Kondo. Biku, edhe pse Sandri ishte arratisur dy vjet më parë nga Podgorica, ndërsa ekipi shqiptar i peshëngritjes kthehej nga një aktivitet ndërkombëtar, e kishte ndeshur për herë të parë emrin e tij në SHBA, sapo kishte mbërritur në Nju-Jork. Ai madje nuk e di në ka Alekandri të tjerë njerëz në Shqipëri, e, megjithatë, ai për herë të parë është shprehur rreth asaj që ndodhi më 1 maj 1987, ditën e ekzekutimit të peshëngritësit. E këtë e Biku thotë që e bën pasi ka lexuar në shtypin shqiptar se vdekja e Kondos ishte aksidentale. E kjo, sipas tij, nuk është e vërtetë.

----------


## manoklla

Sistemi i kaluar komunist donte ta varte sportistin si heretik në mes të Tiranës 

*Si u arratis në Jugosllavi*

_Dëshmitë e shtangistëve të ekipit kombëtar shqiptar_


Kishin bërë plane 4 shokë në Tiranë, Xhelali, Sandri, Muharrem Berisha dhe Hasim Belinova. 

Pasi biseduan dhe i dhanë fjalën njëri-tjetrit vendosën që kur të dilnin jashtë shtetit në kampionat, të katërt, do të arratiseshin dhe nuk do ktheheshin më. Planin e tyre e lanë ta zbatonte Sandri se, kur dhe si do arratiseshin. Hasimi me Muharremin u tërhoqën, ndërruan mendje. 

*Largimi* 

Me të mbërritur në Titograd, Sandri u shkëput nga grupi dhe shkoi e bisedoi me një shofer taksie, i cili, do ti çonte në Vuçiternë të Kosovës, pasi një djalë nga ky vend, u kishte dhënë adresën e shtëpisë së vet që gjatë kampionatit, gjithashtu dhe fjalën se do ti ndihmonte për të ikur në Amerikë. Më pas u shkëput edhe Sukniqi dhe shkuan me taksi te shtëpia e kosovarit. Kur hasën në kundërshtimin e babait të tij për të qëndruar në shtëpi, shkuan dhe u paraqitën në polici. I mbajtën dy ditë në burg pa ngrënë dhe i çuan në zyrat e UDB-së. Atje i pyetën çdo orë pse kishim ikur dhe u thoshin se do ti kthenin në Shqipëri, sepse nuk kishte mundësi që të ishin arratisur, pasi, Sandri e kishte babain gjeneral dhe me detyrë në sigurimin e udhëheqjes së lartë shtetërore shqiptare. Pas disa javësh, iu thanë se së shpejti do ti çonin në Amerikë. UDB-ja i porositi që të kishim kujdes, ngaqë kishin ardhur nga Sigurimi shqiptar, pasi ikja e tyre ishte bërë problem në Shqipëri dhe nga atje kërkohej kthimi i sportistëve. 


*Në Amerikë* 

Mbas 9 muajve i çuan në Amerikë, në Nju-Jork. Atje i priti Nerim Kupi, një nga krerët e emigracionit shqiptar. Mbas disa ditësh ai i sistemoi në punë. Për 6-7 muaj punonin e rrinin bashkë Xhelali e Sandri më pas u ndanë, i pari shkoi në Boston dhe tjetri qëndroi në Nju-Jork. Ende sot Xhelal Sukniqi dridhet sa herë që kujton 1 majin e 1987-ës, kur e njoftuan se duhet të nisej për Nju-Jork se kishte vdekur Sandri. Edhe pse nuk e besoi, shoku më i ngushtë i Kondos, u nis dhe e gjeti këtë të vdekur në morg. Aty u grumbulluan shumë shqiptarë dhe vendosën që trupin e Aleksandrit ta çonin në Shqipëri. Një ditë disa shokë të Sandrit takuan ambasadorin shqiptar në OKB, në Nju-Jork, B. Pitarkën, të cilit, i parashtruan kërkesën dhe iu lutën që ti ndihmonte për ta çuar në Shqipëri trupin e Aleksandrit, por ai iu përgjigj se ne Aleksandër Kondon e donim të gjallë, që ta varnim në mes të Tiranës, kurse të vdekur mbajeni ju, sepse ne nuk na duhet. Pas kësaj, miqtë e Kondos organizuan ceremoninë e varrimit ku u mblodhën mbi 300 shqiptarë, të cilët i dhanë me lot në sy e me shumë respekt lamtumirën e fundit, sportistit të mirënjohur.

----------


## BlueBaron

*Karrieria e luanit të shtangës shqiptare
Aleksandër Kondo, shqiptari i parë që ngriti 200 kg*

Në mesin e viteve 80, Aleksandër Kondo hyri në histori si njeriu i parë në Shqipëri që ngrinte 200 kg. Atë ditë pallati i sportit Partizani (sot Asllan Rusi) ishte plot, dhe entuziazmi, i jashtëzakonshëm. Disa vjet më vonë, durrsaku Erlin Nikolla mbërriti në 210 kilogram, pesha më e madhe e ngritur nga sportistët para viteve 90. Që nga ajo kohë Ilir Kafarani kishte arritur ta thyente atë rekord, deri në 212,5 kg. Kjo peshë ishte tabu, deri më 3 shtator 2003. Kafarani, i bëri një përmirësim të denjë për librin Guinness, duke shtuar në një ditë të vetme 7,5 kilogramë, ndërsa për 12,5 kg ishin dashur rreth 20 vjet. Bashkësportitët e Kondos e mbajnë mend mirë çastin kur ai dhe Xhelal Sukniqi u larguan nga ekipi kombëtar, duke lënë në stacionin e autobusit të Titogradit çantat e tyre. Atëherë data shënonte 25 maj 1985. Ekipi kombëtar po kthehej nga Polonia ku kishte marrë pjesë në Kampionatin Evropian. Shqiptarët e përfaqësueses sonë të peshëngritjes fillimisht udhëtuan me tren nga Katovica, vendi ku u zhvilluan garat e evropianit, për në Varshavë, më pas me avion udhëtuan për në Beograd, dhe me tren ose autobus deri ne Titograd. Në orët e paradites skuadra, trajnerët dhe shoqëruesit po prisnin autobusin shqiptar që do të vinte që nga Hani i Hotit, për ti kthyer ne atdhe. Mungonin Aleksandri dhe Xhelali që u larguan për në SHBA. Kondo kishte kohë që përgatitej për largimin e tij nga Shqipëria, pasi urrente sistemin.


*Eshtrat në Nju-Jork*

Prej 17 vjetësh eshtrat e tij janë në një varrezë të Nju-Jorkut, ku gjeti edhe vdekjen. Kërkesa për ti pasur eshtrat e djalit në një varr ku ta qante, erdhi nga i ati i Aleksandrit, pas tratativave të shumta në vitet e fundit që, për fat të keq, kishin dështuar. Përpjekjet për sjelljen e trupit në Shqipëri kanë nisur në maj të vitit 1994, kur i ati ka ndërmarrë edhe udhëtimin e parë përtej Atlantikuit. Më 19.10.1994. ka shkuar në Amerikë ku ka qëndruar 35 ditë dhe nuk ka mundur ti tërheqë dot eshtrat. Për të tërhequr eshtrat duhet të paguhen rreth 10 mijë dollarë amerikanë.

----------


## Albo

Konferencë shtypi me rastin e kthimit në atdhe të peshëngritësit shqiptar

*Eshtrat e Kondos sot në Shqipëri*

A.Tuci

Sot, në orën 12.55, në aeroportin "Nënë Tereza" mbërrijnë në atdhe eshtrat e peshëngritësit të madh Aleksandër Kondo. Këtë e bënë të ditur dje në një konferencë për shtyp dy nga përfaqësuesit e grupit të punës, presidenti i FSHP-së, Esat Ademi, dhe ish-peshëngritësi Mirjan Hakani, të cilët bënë të mundur pas kaq vitesh rikthimin në atdhe të eshtrave të peshëngritësit shqiptar, i cili humbi jetën në një aksident tragjik në vitin 1986 në Amerikë. Me këtë rast, ditën e shtunë do të zhvillohet edhe një ceremoni në nderim të kësaj figure të sportit shqiptar. Një falënderim të veçantë ishte për të gjithë ata që bënë të mundur kthimin e eshtrave të Aleksandër Kondos, si Ministria e Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, miq dhe kolegë të peshëngritësit, biznesmenë etj. Një nga iniciatorët kryesorë për kthimin në atdhe të peshëngritësit të madh ka qenë shoku i tij, Xhelal Sukniqi, dhe babai i peshëngritësit, Vangjel Kondo. Ceremonia e varrimit dhe e prehjes në atdhe të peshëngritësit do të zhvillohet ditën e shtunë, më 26 shkurt. Në orën 10.00-12.00 do të zhvillohen homazhe në Shtëpinë Qendrore të Ushtrisë. Në orën 12.00, kortezhi i gjatë, të cilit do t'i paraprijnë tre maratonistë të veshur me një T-shirt të kuq, ku është e stampuar shqiponja dhe fotografia e peshëngritësit, do të marrë rrugën drejt varrezave të Sharrës në Kombinat. Ky do të jetë dhe udhëtimi i fundit për sportistin e madh. Ndërsa në orën 14.00-16.30, në hotelin "Sheraton" do të zhvillohet ceremonia përkujtimore në nderim të sportistit. Janë ftuar të marrin pjesë në këtë ceremoni të gjithë njerëzit e sportit, politikës, medias, kolegë, miq, dashmirës të sportit etj. Një ftesë e veçantë është bërë edhe për peshëngritësit shqiptarë që konkurrojnë për Greqinë, të cilët kanë qenë kolegë dhe miq të sportistit, si Pirro Dhima, Luan Shabani, Jorgo Xhelili dhe Erl Nikolla.

----------


## dardajan

Me  kujtohet  ende  trupi  i  tij ,sa  i  fuqishem  sa  elegant, sa  i  hijshem , sa muskuj  e sa  gunga  te  vogla  i  dilnin  ne  cdo  pozé  qe  bente.
Sandrin  e  kam  njohur  kur  isha  ende  i  vogel  pasi  une jam  disa  vjet  me  vogel  ne  moshe, ne  sterviteshim  per  lojen  e  hokejt  mbi  patina perballe  stadjumit  kombetar  tek  kollonat  e  mermerit  ju  thonim  ne  ate  kohe,ndersa  shtangistet  benin  nxemjen  duke  luajtur  futboll  perpara  stadjumit  kombtar ,tek  sheshi ,ndonjehere  benin  edhe  vrap  nga  kodrat  e  liqenit,  por  shpeshhere  ata  zinin  fushen  tone, sepse  aty  kalonin  studentet  e  unuversitetit  sidomos  ato  te  artit ,dhe  Sandri  ishte  i  pari  qe  i  ngacmonte  me  top  ,  dhe  rall me  fjale  ,Sandri  ishte  njeri  i  qeshur  dhe  i  dashur , me  te  gjithe ai  asnjeherre  nuk  e perdori  forcen  e  tij  per  tu  zene  me  njeri  ,por  vetem  me   hekurat  e  klubit, qe  nga  ajo  kohe  jam  njohur  me  Sandrin  dhe  nje shokun  e  tij  qe  eshte  edhe  sot  e  kesaj  dite  shoku  im  me  i  ngusht .
Po  ju  tregoj  disa  pjeseza  gazmore  qe  bente  Sandri  me  forcen  e  tij,

Kur  shkonin  ne  palester  mbas  nxemjes  ai  ndihmonte  gjithmon  me  te  rinjte  
dhe  ju  jepte  kurajo,  me  vone  fillonte  Sandri  te  gjith  uleshin  dhe  shikonnin  
jasht  dritareve  edhe  pse  ishin  te  larta  kishte  shume  njerez  qe  asistonin  ne stervitjen  e  tij, 
kur  ai  ngrinte  nje  peshe  te  rende  e  vinte  me  pas  ne  gryk  dhe  me  dy  kockat e  fytit  e  mbante  shtangen  e  rende  duke  levizur  neper  palester , kur  nuk  arrinte  rezultat  ai  punonte  deri  naten  vone  dhe  shpesh  here  nga  inati  apo  forca  te  gjitha  rrotat  e  peshes  i  hidhte  nga  ana  tjeter  e  murit  ku  ishin   mundsat  , ata  qeshnin  te  nesermen  kur  shihnin  rrotat  e  hekurit  ne  palestren  e  tyre  dhe  thonin  Sandri  shifeni  ca  ka  bo  naten,
Nje  here  tjeter  donte  te hipte  ne  nje  makine  por  nuk  i  jepnin  celsat  dhe  i  
zoti  hypi  ne  makine  per te  ikur  por  Sandri  kishte  kapur  makinen  nga  pas  dhe  e  ngriti  rrotat  e  mbrapme per  disa  caste  ,  duke  berre  qe  ti  xhironin  rrotat  bosh, ne  ate  kohe  kishte  vetem   fiat  131 , apo  128 .
Sandri  hante  shume  sepse  edhe  shpenzonte  shume  energji  ai  pakon  e  gjalpit  37    e  pertypte  vetem nje  here  ,shishen  e  qumshit  e  pinte  me  nje  fryme   hante  disa  cokollata  40  lekshe  njeheresh, kur  hynte  Sandri  ne  mence  mbarronte  gjithcka  derisa  i  vune  dopio  razion ,biles  me  kujtohet  nje  here  qe  i  kishin  hequr  trajtimin   ,  ai  hyn  ne  mence  dhe  kerkon  racionin  por  i thane  se  te  kan  hequr  trajtimin   ai  u  nxeh  dhe  ke  sporteli  i mences  shkuli  sportelin  nga  muri  ,  por  e  qetesuan  duke  i  thene  se  do  ti  jepnin  gjithcka  edhe  pa leje te  clubit,    ai   ishte si  nje  mulli  qe  bluante  cdo  gje
per  Sandrin  ka  edhe  shum te  tjera  por  le  te  ngelen  kujtime  midis  shokeve  te  tij,
Aleksander  Kondo  ishte  armik  i  betuar  i  komunizmit ,  prandaj  edhe  u  eliminua  nga  komunistet ,  pasi  u  be  nje shembull  i  kundershtimit  flagrant  te  
sistemit  dhe  qeverise,
Atij  njerez  te  sigurimit  para  se  ta  vrisnin  fizikisht  e  vrane  ne  shpirt  ne  gjene  me  te  shenjte  qe  ai  kish   familjen,  duke  i  thene  e  perseritur  shpesh
se  familjen  ta  kane  internuar  ,  babain  ta  kan  perjashtuar  nga  puna  dhe  eshte semure  familja  jote  po  vuan  prej  teje  etj....  gje  qe  e  ben  Sandrin  te  vuaj  shume   shpirterisht

I  PAHARRUAR  QOFTE  EMRI  I  TIJ

ME  RESPEKT  TE  THELLE  DHE  LOT  NDER  SY   MIKU  JOT  
BENI    (DARDAJAN )

----------


## manoklla

*Aleksander Kondo me ne fund u kthye ne atdhe*.

E Shtune, 26 Shkurt 2005

Eshtrat e tij, ne kutine prej druri, qe ishin prehur per 18 vjet ne SHBA, perfunduan dje ne ora 13.00 fluturimin e fundit te tyre, per te pushuar nje here e pergjithmone ne varrezat e Tiranes. Mberritja e Kondos ne Rinas, shoqeruar nga Xhelal Sukniqi, i jati Vangjeli, Ferid Berberi dhe Muharrem Berisha, u prit nga mbi 200 persona, ku spikasnin peshengritesit e brezit te tij si Hakani, Haxhihyseni, Belinova (me veteran) etj., apo trajneri Niko Buneci. Ne aeroport ishte edhe drejtori i Drejtorise se Sportit ne Ministrine e Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve (MKRS) Korab Llazani si dhe drejtuesit e larte te Federates Shqiptare te Peshengritjes (FSHP) Ademi (presidenti) dhe Kraja (sekretari i pergjithshem). I pranishem ishte edhe nenkampioni i botes, Ilir Suli si dhe familjaret e tjere te Kondos.

Pas mberritjes te eshtrave ne aeroport, pa u mbajtur fjalime aspak, karvani i gjate i makinave (me rreth 50-60 te tilla) dhe autobuzeve, mori rrugen drejt Tiranes, i rrethuar nga mjete te policise rrugore, qe kishin marre masa shume te mira per kete rast. Ne oren 14.00 karvani mberriti ne Shtepine Qendore te Ushtarakeve ku u vendos arkivoli me eshtrat e Kondos.

Xhelal Sukniqi, shoku i arratisjes i Sandrit, u shpreh se "jam shume i qete qe kam permbushur nje mision te jetes time, duke sjelle eshtrat e shokut tim ne Shqiperi, sic donte familja e tij". Sukniqi, me pas, u vendos ne shtepine e te jatit te Sandrit, Vangjelit, ku kaloi edhe naten. Presidenti i FSHP-se, Ademi tha: "Ne treguam se me bashkepunim dhe deshiren e mire gjithcka mund te arrihet". "Ky, - vazhdoi ai, - eshte nje gjest njerezor qe ne e kishim si detyrim, sepse Kondo ka qene figure e peshengritjes shqiptare".

Sot eshtrat e tij do te prehen perfundimisht, ne token amtare, ne varrezat e Sharres ne Kombinat, ne nje ceremoni qe do te nise ne Shtepine Qendrore te Ushtrise, ne 10.00. Presidenti Ademi tregon se pas varrimit, do kete nje tjeter ceremoni, ne Hotel Sheraton (jo ne Hotel Dajti sic kishte lajmeruar fillimisht FSHP). Gjithsej jane shpenzuar 15 mije euro, nga te cilat 11 mije vetem per varrimin, sic bejne te ditur burime prane presidentit te FSHP-se, Esat Ademi.Nuk dihet nese peshengritesit qe kane garuar me pare per Shqiperine dhe me pas per Greqine do te jene ne ceremonine e rivarrimit. Ata jane Pirro Dhima (Piros Dimas), Luan Shabani (Leonidas Sabanis), Agron Xhelili (Giorgios Dzelilis), Viktor Mitro (Viktor Mitrou) dhe L.Koka (Leonidas Kokas).

FSHP ka bere nje propozim per MKRS, qe Aleksander Kondo te nderohet me medaljen e arte (pas vdekjes) per merita te vecanta ne sport, ashtu si edhe Xhelal Sukniqi.

Trupi i Kondos, i cili theu i pari mitin e 200 kilogrameve ne Shqiperi, eshte prehur ne SHBA, qe nga viti 1987, ku gjeti vdekjen nga nje aksident automobilistik.

----------


## dardajan

Nga  burime  te  ngushta  familjare   mesova  se  trupi  i  Aleksander   Kondos  
ishte  ende  i  pa  prishur   pervec  kokes, dhe  mbi  trupin  e  tij  nuk  u  be  asnje  ekspertiz  mjeko-ligjore  per  te  verifikuar  mundesine  e  aksidentit  apo  vrasjes.
Kjo  verteton  thenien  se  trupi  ne  dhe  te huaj  nuk  tretet.

----------


## Albo

*Rrëfimi i Mehdi Bushatit: Aleksandër Kondo mund të jetë rrëmbyer në Podgoricë*

Të ishe në krye të Komitetit të Sporteve gjatë viteve të diktaturës, nuk ishte edhe aq e thjeshtë, kjo sepse duhet të përgjigjeshe për çdo lloj incidenti që ndodhte mes sportistësh. Gjatë viteve që drejtoi këtë organizëm të rëndësishëm, Mehdi Bushati është përballur me situata nga më komplekset, humane dhe politike.

Në librin e tij “Një jetë me sportin”, Bushati tregon, ndër të tjera, dhe për një nga ngjarjet më të bujshme të ndodhura para viteve ’90, atë të arratisjes së dy peshëngritësve shqiptarë, Aleksandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi. Sidomos largimi i Kondos dhe zhdukja e tij misterioze, kujtohet edhe sot.



Një ngjarje tronditëse, për të cilën nuk u përjashtua mundësia e rrëmbimit të sportistëve shqiptarë. Një tjetër ngjarje lidhej me “kontrabandën” e televizorëve nga ana e futbollistëve të “Flamurtarit”, të cilët u ndaluan në doganën e Hanit të Hotit. Si u zgjidh kjo situatë e sikletshme, që u bë problem deri në kryeministri.
*
MEHDI BUSHATI

PESHËNGRITJA, SPORT ELITAR*

Kampionati i parë kombëtar i kësaj disipline në vendin tonë u zhvillua në vitin 1949 në Kuçove, e më pas ai ka vijuar të ushtrohet vazhdimisht në kampionate, kupa, spartakiada etj. Në vitet ’80-’90, nga veprimtaritë brenda vendit filluan të dilnin talente te reja me rezultate të larta. Kështu, sportistët që do të linin gjurmë në historinë e këtij sporti, Luan Shabani e Pirro Dhima, filluan të thyenin rekordet kombëtare të të rinjve, që në moshën 15-vjeçare.

Në fillimet e viteve ’80, për peshëngritësin Pirro Dhima u lëshua një leje e posaçme nga federata për të marrë pjesë në garat kombëtare me të rritur, pasi datëlindja e tij nuk e lejonte. Falë pjesëmarrjeve në këto aktivitete për të rritur, ai arriti të thyente të gjitha rekordet kombëtare të kohës, për peshën 75-82 kilogram. Me rëndësi në këtë periudhë ishte prezantimi i vendit tonë në arenën ndërkombëtare rajonale, europiane e më gjerë. Fillimisht, në Ballkaniadën e të rinjve të zhvilluar në Turqi, në vitin 1982, peshëngritësi i ri, por me perspektivë në këtë sport, Agron Haxhihyseni, në peshën 52 kilogram, zuri vendin e parë dhe u shpall kampion Ballkani.

Kurse në shtator të vitit 1982, Shqipëria mori pjesë në Kampionatin Europian dhe Botëror në Lubjanë të Jugosllavisë, midis 27 pjesëmarrësve të kontinentit tonë dhe 47 sportistëve të përfaqësuar në konkurrimin botëror. Vendi ynë në këtë kampionat europian u rendit i dhjeti, nga vendi i pesëmbëdhjetë që kishte mbajtur në konkurrimet e mëparshme. Ndërkaq, në Reims të Francës, më 3-9 maj 1987, në Kampionatin Europian, peshëngritja shqiptare arriti të renditej e pesta midis 27 vendeve pjesëmarrëse, duke hyrë në elitën e vendeve europiane të këtij sporti.

Në turneun europian të zhvilluar në Selanik të Greqisë, në vitin 1988, sportisti Luan Shabani, në peshën 52 kilogram, në dygarësh arriti rezultatin 225 kilogram dhe fitoi medalje ari. Pirro Dhima, në peshën 75 kilogram në shtytje e shkëputje grumbulloi në total 290 kilogram dhe siguroi një tjetër medalje ari. Kurse Ilir Kafarani, në peshën 82 kilogram, u shpall kampion i këtij turneu në dygarësh me 275 kilogram, duke siguruar një tjetër medalje ari për Shqipërinë. Në finalet e Kupës së Europës në Antalia të Turqisë, Shqipëria u përfaqësua nga tre peshëngritësit më të mirë të saj: Pirro Dhima, Luan Shabani dhe Fatmir Bushi.

Ata, me rezultatet e arritura në këtë konkurrim të rëndësishëm ku merrnin pjesë 6 shtetet më të mira në këtë sport, zunë vendin e dytë, pas Bullgarisë, duke lënë pas tyre shtete me emër e shkolla të njohura në peshëngritje, si Turqia, Polonia e Rumania (Bashkimi Sovjetik nuk mori pjesë). Ky ekip drejtohej nga trajnerët me kontribute të veçanta në peshëngritjen tonë, Ferit Berberi e Zef Kovaçi.

*ARRATISJA E BUJSHME E DY PESHËNGRITËSVE TANË PAS EUROPIANIT TË POLONISË*

Pas mbylljes së Kampionatit Europian të Polonisë, në fund të majit 1985, ekipi kombëtar i peshëngritjes u kthye në Shqipëri. Itinerari i tij përmes linjës hekurudhore ishte Varshavë-BeogradTitograd dhe atje i priste autobusi ynë. Por pikërisht në Titograd (sot Podgoricë) në ndalesën e fundit në Jugosllavi, afër kufirit me Shqipërinë, në mënyrë të papritur ndodhi arratisja e dy peshëngritësve tanë të talentuar, Aleksandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi. Të interesuar për shkaqet e një ngjarje të tillë të rëndë, në bisedat me anëtarët dhe drejtuesit e delegacionit tonë, na mundonte një pikëpyetje e madhe: Pse ata vendosën të arratiseshin në Titograd?



Kjo, për faktin se ishte mundësia për të kryer më lehtë arratisjen në pjesë të tjera të Jugosllavisë, si në Beograd ku kishin qëndruar për disa orë, apo në pika të tjera ku treni ndalonte gjatë itinerarit. Për më tepër, përgjegjësi i delegacionit dhe presidenti i Federatës, Mihal Qipo, me çudi të madhe shpjegonte se në Beograd të gjithë kishin bërë së bashku Pazar në një qendër të madhe tregtare. Aleksandër Kondo kishte blerë atje artikuj të veçantë dhe disa relikte për të fejuarën e tij në Tiranë. Ndaj ishte e natyrshme që si stafi drejtues, ashtu edhe sportistët, filluan të hidhnin dyshime mbi arratisjen e tyre.

Midis njerëzve të sportit, filloi të lindte edhe mendimi i ndonjë “rrëmbimi” të mundshëm, meqë ishin sportistë të talentuar dhe me perspektivë. Ne ishim shumë të shqetësuar se mos arratisja e tyre do të shihej si vazhdimësi e një akti të ngjashëm që kishte ndodhur pak kohë më parë edhe me dy futbollistët e Vllaznisë, Lulzim Bershenin e Arvid Hoxhën, të cilët u arratisën në Athinë, pas kthimit nga një ndeshje në Kupat e Europës.

Mirëpo, ne duhej të mbronim me çdo kusht sportin në përgjithësi, e peshëngritjen në veçanti nga ndonjë ndëshkim me pasoja të rënda, aq më tepër kur kjo disiplinë kishte arritur nga viti në vit rezultate të larta. Pas një përgatitje shumë serioze lidhur me këtë ngjarje, i raportuam zëvendëskryeministrit Manush Myftiu. Ne, duke përcjellë me kujdes argumentet e “faktet” e grumbulluara nga drejtuesit e delegacionit dhe vetë sportistët e tjerë, me kurajë në fund i paraqitëm edhe versionin tonë, sipas të cilit nuk përjashtohet mundësia e rrëmbimit të dy sportistëve tanë, pasi ishin peshëngritës shumë të talentuar dhe me perspektivë.

Prandaj, mendonim nëse ishte e mundur që t’u kërkohej autoriteteve jugosllave që ta na ndihmonin në zbardhjen e kësaj ngjarjeje, shkaqet dhe rrethanat e saj, si dhe mundësinë e kthimit të tyre në Shqipëri. Shtrimi i problemit dhe konkluzioni që u ofrua nga ana jonë, me sa duket e bindi udhëheqjen, gjë e cila u pasqyrua në kërkesën që Ministria e Jashtme i drejtoi Ambasadës Jugosllave në Tiranë, mbi ngjarjen e ndodhur në Titograd dhe pretendimet tona. Kjo largoi mundësinë e ndonjë mase ndëshkimore që pritej ndaj sportit, i cili përfundimisht mbeti i paprekur.

*FLAMURTARI, PËRSËRI NË KUPAT E EUROPËS Shtator 1987.*

Ekipi vlonjat përsëri në Kupat e Europës. Shorti e vuri Flamurtarin përballë me Partizanin e Beogradit, një klub me tradita e kontribute në futbollin e Jugosllavisë të atyre viteve. Ndeshja e parë në Vlorë u mbyll me fitoren 2-0 për Flamurtarin me golat e artë të mbrojtësit shtatlartë e luftarak Rrapo Taho dhe goleadorit të njohur vlonjat, Vasil Ruci. Më 20 shtator 1987, pas dy javësh, u luajt ndeshja e kthimit në Beograd, në një stadium të mbushur plot e përplot ku nuk mungonin edhe tifozët shqiptarë të Kosovës.

Ndeshja përfundoi 2-1 për vendësit, por goli i paharruar i Kushtës, edhe sot pas 30 vitesh, kujtohet sikur të ishte shënuar dje. Një gjuajtje brilante në krahun e majtë të portierit të Partizanit B të Beogradit, aty ku takohen dy shtyllat, ajo horizontale me vertikalen, e kualifikoi ekipin e Flamurtarit në turin tjetër. I paharruar mbetet edhe entuziazmi i tifozëve kosovarë të pranishëm në stadium, por edhe gëzimi i madh që krijoi kualifikimi i Vlorës në Shqipëri dhe jashtë saj.

*“KONTRABANDA E ZHURMSHME” E DOGANËS SË HANIT TË HOTIT*

Pa u shuar jehona e kualifikimit të bujshëm me Partizanin e Beogradit, vjen informacioni nga Hani i Hotit për kontrabandën e televizorëve “të zbuluar” nga doganierët e kësaj pike kufitare. Menjëherë thirrem nga Manush Myftiu e nisem në pikën doganore. Nga verifikimi paraprak, rezultonte se numri i televizorëve të blerë nuk justifikohej me dietat treditore të marra nga futbollistët. Porosia ishte e prerë, “ndaj abuzuesve nuk duhej të kishte asnjë lëshim”.



Zhurma e kontrabandës nga dogana i ishte përcjellë Komitetit të Partisë së rrethit Shkodër, nga këtu, informacioni i kishte kaluar Këshillit të Ministrave e më lart, gjë e cila vështirësonte edhe më shumë “shpëtimin” e futbollistëve vlonjatë. Ne ishim të shqetësuar për situatën e krijuar dhe dëshironim të evitonim çdo lloj ndëshkimi, për të ruajtur të paprekur formacionin e skuadrës së Flamurtarit për ndeshjen e radhës, të turit të dytë të Kupës UEFA.

Atëherë vumë në veprim “mendjen e zemrës”. Duke biseduar me futbollistët vlonjatë për ngjarjen e ndodhur, njëri prej tyre, për t’u justifikuar, më thotë: Unë nuk e bleva televizorin, por ma dhuroi një tifoz kosovar. Justifikimi i futbollistit vlonjat ishte pikënisja e krijimit të një “versioni” të ri, tifozët kosovarë të pranishëm në stadium, pas kualifikimit të Flamurtarit, u kanë dhuruar disa futbollistëve vlonjatë televizorë.

Pas “kundërshtimit” të futbollistëve, ata kishin insistuar që t’i merrnin me “detyrim”, si shpërblim për gëzimin që u kishin dhënë pas kualifikimit të arritur. Në vijim u kishin thënë: “Ju i eliminuat serbët në strofullin e tyre në Beograd. Refuzimi do të ishte ofendimi më i madh që do të na bënit. Nëse nuk do t’i merrni, ne do t’i thyejmë këtu, në sy të serbëve!”. Me këtë “alibi”, u ktheva në Tiranë dhe i raportova shefit tim direkt, Manush Myftiut. Gjatë bisedës i shpjegova me hollësi të gjitha detajet e ngjarjes së ndodhur, se bëhej fjalë për televizorë të thjeshtë, të formatit të vogël, pa ngjyra etj. Por unë, gjithsesi, i dukesha mosbesues. Atëherë iu drejtova Manushit se kjo ishte më shumë një “zhurmë”, sesa e vërtetë.

Nga biseda e zhvilluar me futbollistët unë u besoja thënieve të tyre se ato ishin “dhurata” të tifozëve kosovarë. Dhe në vijim, duke i dhënë një argumentin personal, i thashë se edhe unë, televizorin e vetëm që kam në shtëpinë time do t’ia dhuroja pa asnjë hezitim lojtarëve që na siguruan këtë fitore historike, ndaj një kundërshtari të njohur, siç është Partizani i Beogradit. Më pas, insistimi për të gjetur përgjegjësin e për të dënuar “shkaktarët” e kontrabandës erdhi duke u zbehur dhe si rrjedhojë u parandaluan ndëshkimet e mundshme ndaj futbollistëve të Flamurtarit.

Pas shumë vitesh, më erdhi mirë kur futbollisti Vasil Ruci në emisionin televiziv “Opinion” e konfirmonte këtë ngjarje dhe ndihmën e dhënë ndaj futbollistëve dhe të gjithë klubit Flamurtari, për të kapërcyer situatën pa asnjë pasojë. Jemi më 21 tetor 1987. Flamurtari luan në transfertë për turin e dytë me ekipin Vismut Aue të Gjermanisë Perëndimore dhe humbet ndeshjen e parë me rezultatin 1-0, gol i cili në fakt nuk u shënua nga kundërshtarët, por ishte një autogol i shkaktuar nga Ajazi në minutën e 37-të të ndeshjes.

Pas dy javësh në Vlorë, në takimin e kthimit, ekipi i Flamurtarit fiton 2-0, ku Ruci shënoi golin e kualifikimit në pjesën e dytë. Flamurtari me këtë rezultat kalon në turin e tretë të Kupës UEFA dhe pret shortin me klubin e radhës së këtij konkurrimi. Shorti është i pamëshirshëm. Ai sjell përsëri në Vlorë, pas një viti, Barcelonën elitare. Ndryshe nga një vit më parë, kur spanjollët u kualifikuan me shumë vështirësi përballë Flamurtarit, këtë radhë ata e kishin vlerësuar maksimalisht sfidën. Ndaj ndeshja e parë në Spanjë, në tetor 1987, në “Camp Nou”, mbyllet me fitoren e tyre.

Kurse në Vlorë, Flamurtari realizon një “hakmarrje” të vogël, pasi arrin të fitojë kundër kësaj superfuqie të futbollit europian, 1-0, me gol të Kushtës, të realizuar në minutën e 15-të të takimit. Barcelona kualifikohet edhe në këtë edicion në bazë të golavarazhit më të mirë.

I paharruar do të mbetet për tifozërinë vlonjate dhe atë kombëtare formacioni i Flamurtarit në këto takime: Në portë Lekbello, në mbrojtje P. Ruci-Çipi-Taho-Lushaj, në mesfushë Ferko-Zijai-Gjondeda, në sulm V. Ruci-BubeqiKushta. Me këto përballje në Kupën UEFA, në vitet 1986 dhe 1987, Flamurtari i Vlorës e prezantoi futbollin e klubeve shqiptare me dinjitet të plotë, duke arritur nivelin më të lartë në historinë e këtij konkurrimi të rëndësishëm futbollistik europian.

Panorama
25 gusht 2017

----------


## Albo

*Fotot e rralla/ Historia e panjohur e legjendës Aleksandër Kondo
*

Dritan Xhemalaj

Një projekt i ideuar nga zyra e prezencës së OSBE-së në Tiranë, në bashkëpunim me Radio-Televizionin Publik Shqiptar, do sjellin para teleshikuesve në ditët dhe muajt në vijim, një cikël të gjatë dokumentarësh televizivë, prodhimi i të cilëve ka filluar që në muajin shtator të këtij viti.



Projekti në fjalë i mbështetur nga OSBE-ja dhe i shpallur për aplikim që në muajin korrik, titullohet “Përballje me të kaluarën” dhe realizohet nën kujdesin direkt të drejtorit të Përgjithshëm të Radio-Televizionit Publik Shqiptar, Thoma Gëllçi.

Fitues të këtij aplikimi ku kanë konkuruar një numër jo i vogël gazetarësh, skenaristësh, regjizorësh, producentësh etj, janë dy gazetarët e njohur, Dashnor Kaloçi dhe Monika Shoshori Stafa, të cilët prej vitesh, si në median e shkruar dhe atë vizive, në fokus të punës së tyre kanë pasur shkrime, emisione dhe dokumentarë të ndryshme, që i përkasin kryesisht periudhës së regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës dhe zbardhjes së krimeve të atij regjimi.



Sipas ideatorëve dhe organizatorëve të këtij projekti, ky cikël dokumentarësh ka si synim kryesor “Formësimin e Kujtesës Kolektive” dhe tenton të hedhë dritë e të ndriçoj disa nga ngjarjet e panjohura apo dhe ato më të bujshme të ndodhura gjatë periudhës afro 45-vjecare të regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës në Shqipëri, duke sensibilizuar shoqërinë tonë mbi atë ç’ka kaluar për afro 45 vjet nën atë sistem diktatorial.



Temat e këtij cikli dokumentarësh marrin spunto dhe mbështeten, si në histori dhe ngjarje me personazhe tepër të njohur, si p.sh. bashkëpunëtorë të ngushtë të dikatorit komunist të Shqipërisë Enver Hoxha, të cilët ai i eleminoi fizikisht, por dhe në njerez fare të thjeshtë e krejt të panjohur, mbi të cilët u ngritën akuza të qena dhe të paqena, me fakte dhe pa fakte, apo dhe inskenime të pastra sic ndodhte rëndom në vëndet diktatoriale dhe shoqëritë totalitare.

Kjo gjë, pra projekti në fjalë, behet me qëllim që brezi i ri kryesisht, i cili nuk e ka jetuar atë kohë, por edhe një pjesë e madhe e shoqërisë shqiptare që nuk ka pasur mundësi, apo më saktë e ka pasur të pamundur të njihet me disa ngjarje apo fenomene që mbarte mbi vete pothuaj e gjithë periudha e sundimit komunist në Shqipëri, të njihet me ato ngjarje, pasi sipas një sondazhi të realizuar para disa muajsh nga Fondacioni Konrad Adenhauer dhe zyra e OSBE-së në Tiranë, brezi i ri kishte fare pak njohuri, apo aspak, mbi regjimin komunist të para viteve ’90-të.



Sipas Dashnor Kaloçit dhe Monika Shoshori Stafa, dy bashkëautorëve që së bashku me stafin e tyre po realizojnë këtë projekt, nga ky cikël dokumentarësh, i pari që do startojë transmetimin nga Radio Televizioni Publik Shqiptar, titullohet, “Aleksandër Kondo, fati i trishtë i një ëndrre”, i cili u transmetua dje ne mbremje në ora 20 e 30, në kanalin RTSH 1. Ky është një dokumentar i cili bën fjalë mbi jetën dhe karrierën e ish-sportistit të talentuar dhe legjendës së peshëngritjes shqiptare të viteve ’80-të, Aleksandër Kondo, i cili në vitin 1985, shfrytezoi kampionatin Evropian të Peshëngritjes që po zhvillohej në Poloni, dhe gjatë kthimit me ekipin, u arratis në ish-Jugosllavi dhe më pas në SHBA, ku dhe humbi jetën dy vjet më pas, në rrethana ende të paqarta. Lidhur me këtë, Kaloçi shprehet:



“Ne jemi munduar dhe kemi rindërtuar në mënyrë kronologjike, pothuaj momentet kryesore të jetës, karrierës sportive dhe ngjarjes tragjike ku humbi jetën Aleksandër Kondo, si dhe persekucionit që pësoi e gjithë familja Kondo pas arratisjes së tij. Të gjitha këto janë ndërtuar në bazë të dëshmive të disa prej shokëve dhe trainerëve të ekipit, si p.sh. Asim Belinova, Elez Gjoza, Agron Haxhiyseni, Gudar Beqiraj, Ferit Berberi, Ajet Toska etj, njerëzve të familjes së tij (babai Vangjeli dhe e motra, Valentina), si dhe persona të tjerë që e kanë njohur Aleksandrin dhe familjen e tyre, si në Tiranë, ashtu dhe gjatë periudhës së internimit në Martanesh.

Të gjithë këta me intervistat e tyre, sjellin fakte e dëshmi të reja dhe të panjohura për Kondon, deri në momentin e arratisjes së tij në Titograd. Një nga dëshmitë mjaft interesante gjatë këtij dokumentari, është ajo e Nderim Kupit, ish-emigrant politik në SHBA që në vitet ’50-të kur u arratis nga Shqipëria, i cili ka qenë personi i parë që Aleksandër Kondo ka komunikuar ne telefon me të që nga Jugosllavia, gjatë ditëve që ai priste statusin e azilantit politik. Z. Kupi, i cili për gati 25 vjet me rradhë ka shërbyer me punë në SHBA pranë Zyrës së Komisariatit të Lartë të Refugjatëve (për Evropën Juglindore)  3 dëshmon edhe për tentativën e dështuar për rrëmbimin e Kondos në Jugosllavi, me anë të dy vëllezërve kosovarë që u dërguan enkas me mision sekret nga Sigurimi i Shtetit Shqiptar.



Po kështu z. Kupi rrëfen edhe për miqësinë e tij me Kondon në SHBA, ku ai e ndihmoi që të stabilizohet me banim dhe punë, e deri tek ngjarja e aksidentit fatal ku ai humbi jetën në rrethana ende të pasqaruara, rreth të cilave flitet dhe do hidhet dritë në këtë dokumentar”. Sipas dy bashkëautorëve të projektit në fjalë, Kaloçi dhe Stafa, pas këtij dokumentari, do të vijoj trasmetimi edhe me dokumentarët e tjerë si p. sh.:“Shpella e lirisë” (kushtuar ish-kolonelit dhe deputetit Haxhi Hajdar Mani, i cili me urdhër të Mehmet Shehut, u ekzekutua me artileri në marsin e vitit 1963 në Shpellën e Rrjollit ku ishte ngujuar), “Shpëtim Gina, misteret e një ikje të koduar“ (kushtuar dramaturgut, skenaristit, libretistit dhe shkrimtarit Shpëtim Gina, i cili u mbyt në lumin e Drojës afër Mamurrasit në vitin 1974, në rrethana të paqarta ende), “Trazirat e një kohe të vrazhdë” (kushtuar të ashtuquajturit “Grupi armiqësor në Ekonomi” me Avdyl Këllezin, Koço Theodhosin, Kiço Ngjelën, Vasil Katin, etj, ku u pushkatuan dy zv/kryeministra dhe vdiqën në tortura dy bashkëpunëtorë të tyre, “Dritëhijet e ngjarjes së Baldushkut” (kushtuar të ashtuquajturit “Grupi armiqësor i lopëve të Baldushkut” në vitin 1977, ku u pushkatuan dy persona dhe një vdiq në tortura), “Tre ditët e lirisë”, (Kushtuar revoltës së Spaçit në vitin 1973, ku u pushkatuan katër të dënuar), “Elez Isufi dhe fati tragjik i familjes Ndreu”(kushtuar familjes Ndreu nga Sllova e Dibrës, e cila u masakrua nga regjimi komunist i Enver Hoxhës).



Po kështu nga ky staf realizues, janë edhe disa dokumentarë të tjerë që janë prodhuar apo janë në proces, ku përveç filmimeve, dëshmive, fakteve, intervistave e të dhënave para kamerave, të gjithë, janë mbeshtetur edhe mbi dokumente arkivore.







Panorama
_15 dhjetor 2017_

----------


## Albo

*I arratisuri në vitin 1971: Takimi me Aleksandër Kondon, para aksidentit kishte humbur…*

Takimi i parë me Aleksandër Kondon, kampionin e peshëngritjes që u arratis në 25 maj të vitit 1985 dhe përjetimet nga çasti i aksidentit fatal, që i mori jetën atij në 1 maj të vitit 1987, kanë lënë gjurmë të thella në kujtesën e Kujtim Kallaxhiut.

Nga mënyra si u kthehet këtyre dy ngjarjeve të pazakonta, i arratisuri i vitit ’71, të krijon përshtypjen se bën fjalë për një të afërt të tij, paçka se është njohur rastësisht dhe është ndarë me të papritur ditën e tragjedisë.



Kallaxhiut i ka mbetur në mendje kontakti i parë me Kondon te piceria e Ramiz Danit në New York, ku është interesuar për të mësuar prej tij diçka mbi fatin e familjarëve, me të cilët kishte humbur lidhjet prej 20 vitesh.

“Aleksandrin e kam njohur porsa erdhi në Amerikë. Sa mora vesh për të, kërkova ta takoj. Në atë kohë takoja të gjithë të arratisurit që vinin ne Neë York, se doja të mësoja për familjen që kisha lënë në Shqipëri. Ca më tepër në rastin e tij, si një i arratisur që vinte nga Tirana. Kjo më jepte një lloj shprese se mund të mësoja ndonjë gjë për fatin e familjarëve, me të cilët kisha 20 vite që s’kisha asnjë komunikim. Takimi i parë ka qenë te piceria e shqiptarit Ramiz Dani, një ish-i arratisur nga Kruja në vitin 1944. Ai ishte nipi i Abaz Kupit dhe e kishte kthyer picerinë në një qendër takimi për të arratisurit nga Shqipëria. Piceria ishte në Neë York në lagjen Queens, periferia Kew Garden. Aty më ka prezantuar me të Ramiz Dani dhe kemi biseduar për orë të tëra. Më erdhi keq që nuk kishte ndonjë njohje me familjarët e mi, por mësova shumë për situatën në Shqipëri”, thotë Kallaxhiu.

Sipas tij “Në Amerikë nuk e ushtroi sportin, bile nuk bëri as përpjekjen më të vogël t’i rikthehej atij. U fut në punë, fillimisht në punë të rëndomta, që i ndërronte shpesh. Fati, me sa dukej, s’ishte me të. Po edhe ai vetë ishte i papërgatitur t’i vinte shpatullat punës. Jetesa në Tiranë dhe privilegjet si sportist, kishin bërë të vetën. Mbaj mend që me të ardhurat e para që siguroi bleu një makinë të përdorur të tipit “Nissan”. Atë e kishte pasion, po njëherazi kishte pasion shpejtësinë në udhëtimin me të. Po makina donte shërbime, që do të thoshte shpenzime ekstra. Të hollat, që kishte, nuk i mjaftonin. Ca më tepër që kohët e fundit mbeti dhe pa punë. Ishte kjo arsyeja që makinës ia kishte varur, aq sa shpesh udhëtonte vetëm me frenat e dorës. Të tjerat i kishin shkuar në disk. Këtë e shikoja me sytë e mi, sa herë hipja në makinën e tij… Aleksandri, së fundi, kishte humbur vendin e punës dhe jetonte me të ardhurat modeste të kishës. Ai çdo të mërkurë dhe të diel shkonte në kishën Ortodokse Shqiptare në Queens dhe merrej me pastrime të ndryshme. Aty hante e flinte. Prej andej u nis edhe ditën kur bëri aksidentin…”

Panorama
_27 korrik 2018_

----------


## Albo

*Flet përkthyesi shqiptar në aksidentin tragjik të Aleksandër Kondos: Makina hipi në trotuar kur…*

Përtej detajeve nga shoqëria me Aleksandër Kondon të, i arratisuri i vitit ’71, Kujtim Kallajxhiu, ka koleksionuar në memorie çastet e aksidentit fatal, për të cilat dëshmon me dhimbje, por edhe me një revoltë të brendshme që lidhet me zërat që vazhdojnë ta quajnë një vrasje të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit.

Po çfarë tregon tjetër për këtë histori Kujtim Kallaxhi…



Si ndodhi aksidenti?

Ka qenë ditë e diel, mëngjes. Dy shokë të Aleksandrit, shqiptarë dhe ata, të ardhur në Amerikë para gjashtë muajsh, erdhën në kishën ku rrinte Aleksandri dhe, pasi ndenjën me të pak minuta, dolën bashkë. Te rruga në hyrje të kishës hipën në makina dhe u nisën. Ata të dy në makinën e tyre, Aleksandri në “Nissan”-in e vet. Të vendosur në krahë të njëri-tjetrit, nisën të garojnë. Rruga ishte bosh (për ditë të diel aty s’kishte qarkullim). Aleksandri, si gjithnjë kishte maninë të ecte shpejt dhe që në start u shkëput me shpejtësi. Kur po ecte me furi, papritmas i doli para një makinë që u fut në korsinë e tij nga një kryqëzim dytësor pallogaritur shpejtësinë e tjetrit. Aty për aty Aleksandri i preu rrugën dhe ngaqë s’frenonte dot, për mos ta goditur, e hipi makinën në trotuar nga ana e vet. Në trotuar, për fatin e keq të tij, ishte një pemë shumë e trashë, me të cilën u përplas furishëm. Nga forca e goditjes, u thye xhami përpara dhe dera e krahut të majtë u shkatërrua plotësisht. Ishte një përplasje fatale…

Që do të thotë se vdekja ishte e pashmangshme…

Ndoshta s’do të ishte e tillë nëse Aleksandri do të kishte vendosur rripin e sigurimit. Në rrethana të tjera, siç pohonin ekspertët, mund të evitohej përplasja e kokës me hekurat e derës. Pikërisht nga kjo goditje, Aleksandri ra në gjendje kome…

Aleksandri ndërroi jetë që aty apo në spital?

Mbas aksidentit, shokët, me të cilët garonte, e morën ashtu gjysmë të vdekur e të mbytur në gjak dhe e transportuan në spital me makinën e tyre. Diçka e tillë, në të tilla rrethana, në Amerikë është krejtësisht e ndaluar. Mjekët e urgjencës që e pritën në spital, fillimisht pyetën se çfarë kishte ndodhur. Shokët e Aleksandrit që s’dinin anglisht, nuk ishin në gjendje t’u përgjigjeshin. Si gjithnjë në kësi rastesh, u thirr Policia. Ekspertët e saj, për disa çaste, u munduan të mësonin nga dëshmitarët për rrethanat e aksidentit. Nga që s’po kuptoheshin, kërkuan një përkthyes. Ky ishte momenti kur unë u bëra pjesë e asaj historie të dhimbshme…

Pra, ju ndërmjetësuat midis Policisë amerikane dhe dëshmitarëve shqiptarë…

Thjesht bëra përkthyesin. Autoritet policore, që kërkonin dikë për t’u marrë vesh me dëshmitarët e aksidentit, erdhën te pizza e Ramiz Danit, që frekuentohej nga shqiptarët dhe aty, pas rekomandimit të pronarit, më besuan të bëja ndërmjetësimin me shokët e Aleksandrit. Shkova pa hezitim. Para se të filloja punë, hetuesit amerikanë më kërkuan kartën e identitetit dhe më vunë të bëja betimin. Në fund, me orientimin e tyre, firmosa gjithë tekstin e përkthyer në anglisht…

E gjetët gjallë Aleksandrin kur shkuat?

Ai kishte ndërruar jetë menjëherë pas aksidentit. Kur shkova unë, trupi i tij ishte në morg. Shokët që e kishin sjellë aty, më treguan se pas përplasjes nuk kishte folur më. Ndërkaq, mjekët që e kishin pritur, thanë se kishte ardhur pa jetë në spital…

Panorama
_28 korrik 2018_

----------


## Albo

*EKSKLUZIVE/ I arratisuri i vitit ’71: Si u njoha me Aleksandër Kondon në Amerikë, aksidenti fatal që i mori jetën (PJESA III E PLOTË)*

AFRIM IMAJ

Takimi i parë me Aleksandër Kondon, kampionin e peshëngritjes që u arratis në 25 maj të vitit 1985 dhe përjetimet nga çasti i aksidentit fatal, që i mori jetën atij në 1 maj të vitit 1987, kanë lënë gjurmë të thella në kujtesën e Kujtim Kallaxhiut. Nga mënyra si u kthehet këtyre dy ngjarjeve të pazakonta, i arratisuri i vitit ’71, të krijon përshtypjen se bën fjalë për një të afërt të tij, paçka se është njohur rastësisht dhe është ndarë me të papritur ditën e tragjedisë. Kallaxhiut i ka mbetur në mendje kontakti i parë me Kondon te piceria e Ramiz Danit në New York, ku është interesuar për të mësuar prej tij diçka mbi fatin e familjarëve, me të cilët kishte humbur lidhjet prej 20 vitesh.



“Më erdhi keq që nuk kishte ndonjë njohje me ta, kujton ai, por prej tij mësova shumë për situatën në Shqipëri”. Nga ky çast, i mbërrituri rishtas në SHBA, ngeli miku i tij dhe, pavarësisht që s’i lidhte puna, gjenin kohë të ndanin me njëritjetrin, veç të tjerave, edhe mallin për vendlindjen. Aleksandri ishte djalë i shkathët, shprehet Kallaxhiu, po në SHBA nuk i priu fati; nuk pati një punë stabël, madje kohët e fundit jetonte me ndihmat e kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare në Queens, ku kryente edhe ndonjë punë të rëndomtë.

Përtej detajeve nga shoqëria me të, i arratisuri i vitit ’71 ka koleksionuar në memorie çastet e aksidentit fatal, për të cilat dëshmon me dhimbje, por edhe me një revoltë të brendshme që lidhet me zërat që vazhdojnë ta quajnë një vrasje të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit. Po çfarë tregon tjetër për këtë histori Kujtim Kallaxhi… 

Përveç Xhevdet Mustafës, keni njohur të tjerë shqiptarë të arratisur në SHBA?

Xhevdet Mustafa ishte shqiptari i parë që takuam në SHBA. Gjatë qëndrimit aty jam takuar me dhjetëra të tillë. Shqiptarët e Amerikës në përgjithësi bëjnë shumë për njëri-tjetrin. Edhe tani që kam vite i larguar, ruaj lidhje e miqësi me mjaft prej tyre. Ndër shqiptarët e fundit, që kam takuar, ka qenë Aleksandër Kondo, ai kampioni i peshëngritjes që u arratis në vitin 1985. Ishte djalë i veçantë ai, po vdiq aksidentalisht…

Në çfarë rrethanash jeni njohur me Aleksandër Kondon?

Aleksandrin e kam njohur porsa erdhi në Amerikë. Sa mora vesh për të, kërkova ta takoj. Në atë kohë takoja të gjithë të arratisurit që vinin ne New York, se doja të mësoja për familjen që kisha lënë në Shqipëri. Ca më tepër në rastin e tij, si një i arratisur që vinte nga Tirana. Kjo më jepte një lloj shprese se mund të mësoja ndonjë gjë për fatin e familjarëve, me të cilët kisha 20 vite që s’kisha asnjë komunikim…

Ku jeni takuar për herë të parë me Aleksandrin?

Takimi i parë ka qenë te piceria e shqiptarit Ramiz Dani, një ish-i arratisur nga Kruja në vitin 1944. Ai ishte nipi i Abaz Kupit dhe e kishe kthyer picerinë në një qendër takimi për të arratisurit nga Shqipëria. Piceria ishte në New York në lagjen Queens, periferia Kew Garden. Aty më ka prezantuar me të Ramiz Dani dhe kemi biseduar për orë të tëra. Më erdhi keq që nuk kishte ndonjë njohje me familjarët e mi, por mësova shumë për situatën në Shqipëri.

Ju tregoi Aleksandri si ishte arratisur nga Shqipëria?

Në fakt, Aleksandri nuk vinte në Amerikë nga Shqipëria. Me sa më tregoi atë natë, ai kishte qenë në një turne sportiv në Europë dhe që aty kishte shfrytëzuar rastin dhe ishte arratisur bashkë me shokun e tij, Xhelal Sukniqi. Ai më tregoi se gjatë kthimit në Shqipëri pas garave që kishin bërë në Poloni a Bullgari, nuk më kujtohet me saktësi, kishin qëndruar për të pushuar në Mal të Zi dhe që aty ishin shkëputur nga grupi dhe kishin përfunduar në Amerikë. Përveç kësaj, e kam pyetur atë natë edhe për motivin e arratisë, gjithnjë duke menduar për ndonjë histori represioni, por Aleksandri më ka befasuar duke më thënë që jo vetëm nuk i përkiste familjeve të goditura nga regjimi, por ai ishte djalë i një oficeri komunist që punonte në Gardën e Republikës. Ai nuk dinte t’i dredhonte të vërtetës…

E dinit ju që Aleksandri në atë kohë ishte kampion në peshëngritje?

Unë isha larguar nga Shqipëria që në vitin ’71 dhe nuk bëhej fjalë ta dija. Me historinë e tij si sportist kampion jam njohur te piceria e Ramiz Danit. Bisedat për sportin dhe shokët e tij, që kishte lënë në Tiranë, ishin nga më të preferuarat e Aleksandrit. Kishte një dashuri të jashtëzakonshme për sportin. Ishte rritur me të. Bile sportit ia dedikonte dhe trupin e bukur që kishte…



E ushtroi sportin e peshëngritjes në SHBA?

Në Amerikë nuk e ushtroi sportin, bile nuk bëri as përpjekjen më të vogël t’i rikthehej atij. U fut në punë, fillimisht në punë të rëndomta, që i ndërronte shpesh. Fati, me sa dukej, s’ishte me të. Po edhe ai vetë ishte i papërgatitur t’i vinte shpatullat punës. Jetesa në Tiranë dhe privilegjet si sportist, kishin bërë të vetën. Mbaj mend që me të ardhurat e para që siguroi bleu një makinë të përdorur të tipit “Nissan”. Atë e kishte pasion, po njëherazi kishte pasion shpejtësinë në udhëtimin me të. Po makina donte shërbime, që do të thoshte shpenzime ekstra. Të hollat, që kishte, nuk i mjaftonin. Ca më tepër që kohët e fundit mbeti dhe pa punë. Ishte kjo arsyeja që makinës ia kishte varur, aq sa shpesh udhëtonte vetëm me frenat e dorës. Të tjerat i kishin shkuar në disk. Këtë e shikoja me sytë e mi, sa herë hipja në makinën e tij…

Ju thoni se kohët e fundit mbeti pa punë. Me se jetonte ai?

Aleksandri, së fundi, kishte humbur vendin e punës dhe jetonte me të ardhurat modeste të kishës. Ai çdo të mërkurë dhe të diel shkonte në kishën Ortodokse Shqiptare në Queens dhe merrej me pastrime të ndryshme. Aty hante e flinte. Prej andej u nis edhe ditën kur bëri aksidentin…

Si ndodhi aksidenti?

Ka qenë ditë e diel, mëngjes. Dy shokë të Aleksandrit, shqiptarë dhe ata, të ardhur në Amerikë para gjashtë muajsh, erdhën në kishën ku rrinte Aleksandri dhe, pasi ndenjën me të pak minuta, dolën bashkë. Te rruga në hyrje të kishës hipën në makina dhe u nisën. Ata të dy në makinën e tyre, Aleksandri në “Nissan”-in e vet. Të vendosur në krahë të njëri-tjetrit, nisën të garojnë. Rruga ishte bosh (për ditë të diel aty s’kishte qarkullim). Aleksandri, si gjithnjë kishte maninë të ecte shpejt dhe që në start u shkëput me shpejtësi. Kur po ecte me furi, papritmas i doli para një makinë që u fut në korsinë e tij nga një kryqëzim dytësor pallogaritur shpejtësinë e tjetrit. Aty për aty Aleksandri i preu rrugën dhe ngaqë s’frenonte dot, për mos ta goditur, e hipi makinën në trotuar nga ana e vet. Në trotuar, për fatin e keq të tij, ishte një pemë shumë e trashë, me të cilën u përplas furishëm. Nga forca e goditjes, u thye xhami përpara dhe dera e krahut të majtë u shkatërrua plotësisht. Ishte një përplasje fatale…

Që do të thotë se vdekja ishte e pashmangshme…

Ndoshta s’do të ishte e tillë nëse Aleksandri do të kishte vendosur rripin e sigurimit. Në rrethana të tjera, siç pohonin ekspertët, mund të evitohej përplasja e kokës me hekurat e derës. Pikërisht nga kjo goditje, Aleksandri ra në gjendje kome…

Aleksandri ndërroi jetë që aty apo në spital?

Mbas aksidentit, shokët, me të cilët garonte, e morën ashtu gjysmë të vdekur e të mbytur në gjak dhe e transportuan në spital me makinën e tyre. Diçka e tillë, në të tilla rrethana, në Amerikë është krejtësisht e ndaluar. Mjekët e urgjencës që e pritën në spital, fillimisht pyetën se çfarë kishte ndodhur. Shokët e Aleksandrit që s’dinin anglisht, nuk ishin në gjendje t’u përgjigjeshin. Si gjithnjë në kësi rastesh, u thirr Policia. Ekspertët e saj, për disa çaste, u munduan të mësonin nga dëshmitarët për rrethanat e aksidentit. Nga që s’po kuptoheshin, kërkuan një përkthyes. Ky ishte momenti kur unë u bëra pjesë e asaj historie të dhimbshme…

Pra, ju ndërmjetësuat midis Policisë amerikane dhe dëshmitarëve shqiptarë…

Thjesht bëra përkthyesin. Autoritet policore, që kërkonin dikë për t’u marrë vesh me dëshmitarët e aksidentit, erdhën te pizza e Ramiz Danit, që frekuentohej nga shqiptarët dhe aty, pas rekomandimit të pronarit, më besuan të bëja ndërmjetësimin me shokët e Aleksandrit. Shkova pa hezitim. Para se të filloja punë, hetuesit amerikanë më kërkuan kartën e identitetit dhe më vunë të bëja betimin. Në fund, me orientimin e tyre, firmosa gjithë tekstin e përkthyer në anglisht…

E gjetët gjallë Aleksandrin kur shkuat?

Ai kishte ndërruar jetë menjëherë pas aksidentit. Kur shkova unë, trupi i tij ishte në morg. Shokët që e kishin sjellë aty, më treguan se pas përplasjes nuk kishte folur më. Ndërkaq, mjekët që e kishin pritur, thanë se kishte ardhur pa jetë në spital…

Kush ishin dy shokët e tij, me të cilët bëri gara atë ditë?

Njërin e quanin Petrit Aruçi dhe tjetrin Bashkim Kulla. Me sa di, Petriti ndodhet akoma në Amerikë, ndërsa Bashkimin më kanë thënë se e deportuan nga SHBA-ja mbasi doli nga burgu. Nuk më kujtohet pse e kishin dënuar. Të dy ishin arratisur nga Shqipëria dhe ishin vendosur aty para gjashtë muajsh…

Në Tiranë, në atë kohë flitej se Aleksandrin e varrosën pa ceremoni mortore…

Kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Për përcjelljen e tij u organizua një ceremoni model me të gjitha ritet e zakonshme. Në të morën pjesë rreth 300 emigrantë shqiptarë. U varros në varrezat publike në Queens, “Cyprus Cementery Hills”. Ishte një fatkeqësi që na tronditi të gjithëve. Aleksandri, në pak kohë në SHBA, kishte krijuar një emër të mirë, se ishte vërtet një djalë i shkëlqyer, i komunikueshëm dhe i përkushtuar në shoqëri…

A është e vërtetë se shokët e tij bënë përpjekje për ta sjellë në Shqipëri trupin e Aleksandrit?

Diçka më ka zënë veshi për këtë, por të mendoje të sillje në Tiranë trupin e një të arratisuri në regjimin e Enverit, ishte herezi. E dinin këtë të gjithë shokët e Aleksandrit, por dhimbja e momentit i rrëmbente dhe aty për aty nuk dinin ç’të bënin. Dikush ndër ta orientoi të shkonim në ambasadën shqiptare për çështje procedurash. Një tjetër propozoi të kërkonim ndërmjetësimin e autoriteteve amerikane. Përfundimisht u vendos ta varrosnim aty. Dhe ashtu u bë…

Prej shumë kohësh, në Shqipëri kanë qarkulluar zëra, sipas të cilëve aksidenti ka qenë një operacion i fshehtë i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Ju keni qenë dëshmitar i ngjarjes, a të linte të dyshoje mënyra si kishte ndodhur ajo?

Më kanë pyetur për këtë edhe shumë të tjerë kur kam ardhur për herë të parë në Tiranë. Ndër ta, edhe familjarë e të njohur të Sandrit. Unë, në të gjitha rastet, jam përgjigjur me logjikën e faktit. Ai ishte një aksident, siç jua përshkrova. Një aksident fatal që i mori jetën atij…

Një aksident nga shpejtësia, nga mungesa e frenave dhe rripit të sigurimit…

Unë s’jam ekspert. Ekspertët dolën në këto përfundime. Kjo ishte edhe bindja ime, si shofer i vjetër dhe mekanik me përvojë. Sigurimi i Shtetit vërtet ka bërë shumë marrëzira, qoftë edhe të këtij lloji, por jo çdo fatkeqësi, jo çdo aksident, mund t’i faturohet atij.

Panorama
_30 korrik 2018_

----------


## Albo

*Dosja e përndjekjes/ Kush e spiunonte Aleksandër Kondon? Intervista e ish-Sigurimit*

U aksidentua apo e vranë në Nju Jork? Vdekja e legjendës se peshëngritjes shqiptare, Aleksandër Kondo, vijon të jetë e mbuluar me mister, edhe sot pas më shumë se 3 dekadash. Në vitin 1985, ai shfrytëzoi kampionatin Europian të peshëngritjes në Poloni për t’u arratisur në ish-Jugosllavi, e më pas në Amerikë.



Por, ndërsa familjarët përpiqen që të gjejnë të vërtetën, Top Channel zbulon për herë të parë dhe ekskluzivisht dosjen e përndjekjes së tij nga Sigurimi i shtetit, para dhe pas arratisjes së bujshme. Gazetari Endi Tufa ka siguruar dosjen me mbi 100 faqe nga informatorë të ndryshëm, brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Ajo është cilësuar si dosje e kategorisë më të lartë të shërbimit sekret, e klasifikuar si “2A”.



Në emisionin “Exclusive”, mbrëmjen e kësaj të diele patët mundësinë të mësoni anën e panjohur sesi spiunohej Aleksandër Kondo.

“Në qytetin e Titogradit, nga verifikimet e bisedat e bëra deri tani, në përgjithësi në ambiente, lokale tregtie, hotele dhe në stacionin hekurudhor të trenit për mallrat, del se ngjarja e ndodhur nuk është mësuar nga qytetarë dhe punëtorë jugosllavë. Më datën 2.6.1985 spedicioneri i “Jugospetit” në stacionin e trenit të mallrave, midis të tjerave tha: “Më datë 1.6.1985, vëllai im (oficer i UDB-së me punë në Titograd) më tregoi se ditë më parë në Titograd janë zhdukur dy sportistët shqiptarë që vinin nga Polonia. Ekzistojnë rrethana të tilla që Aleksandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi të jenë larguar nga grupi, duke realizuar kështu arratisjen e tyre gjatë kthimit për në Atdhe”.

Regjimi komunist e pati konsideruar sportin dhe edukimin fizik të shqiptarëve si një nga shtyllat, ku duhet të mbështeste fort ideologjinë dhe pushtetin e tij. Sportistët, duke qenë se kishin mundësinë për të udhëtuar jashtë vendit, ishin pikërisht ndër figurat më të ndjekura për kontrolle nga Sigurimi, policia sekrete komuniste e regjimit të Enver Hoxhës. Shumë prej tyre thurnin plane arratisje prej vendit ku jetonin. Pothuaj të gjithë, pa përjashtim, e ëndërronin, por pak prej tyre ia dilnin. Një ndër ata të paktët ishte edhe Aleksandër Kondo, djaloshi nga Tirana i rritur në një familje ushtarakësh. Ai e kishte të qartë fatin e tij.



Shumë shpejt Aleksandri kuptoi që regjimi i kohës nuk kishte asgjë të mirë, si për njerëzit e thjeshtë, ashtu edhe për sportistët e nivelit të tij, që as me trajtime ushqimore nuk përballoheshin. Por ç’thuhet nga informatorët në dokument për mënyrën e arratisjes?

“Aleksandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi, ditën e arratisjes kanë shkuar me një taksi të Tirogradit në Berane të Ivangradit, ku njëri prej tyre ka njerëzit e tij. Meqenëse nuk kanë pasur parà për të paguar, taksisti i ka dorëzuar në UDB-në e Ivangradit. Tani të dy sportistët ndodhen në Beograd në hotel ‘1000 Ruzha’ dhe presin të shkojnë diku në Perëndim”.

Ky ishte vetëm fillimi i vuajtjeve për shefin e Shtabit të Gardës së Republikës, Vangjel Kondon. Ngjarja kishte pasoja që ai, më mirë se kushdo tjetër i dinte, thjesht priste momentin.

Aleksandër Kondo ishte subjekt përgjimi dhe vëzhgimi nga Sigurimi i shtetit që nga viti 1981, disa vite përpara arratisjes, megjithatë kjo nuk e pengoi që të fillonte punë në Policinë e Shtetit në vitin 1982. Por në një nga udhëtimet e tij jashtë, në Kampionatin Ballkanik në Rumani, solli dyshime të mëdha për shfaqet jokorrekte të kohës. Në raport thuhet se Aleksandri u tregonte shokëve dhe kolegëve të tij se kishte blerë disa veshje atje, duke theksuar se pavarësisht se nuk i kishin dalë paratë, ai i kishte plotësuar shjpenzimet me 200 lei nga një sportist bullgar dhe nga një përkthyes shqiptar.

I pyetur për këtë çështje, peshëngritësi tjetër, shok i Aleksandër Kondos, Mirjan Hakani deklaron:

“Dietën e kishim të vogël për të marrë aq shumë gjëra dhe sesi i ka marrë Aleksandri nuk di gjë, por di vetëm një gjë, që shokët e Ambasadës na porositën të mos shoqëroheshim me përkthyesin, i cili e kishte emrin Ilia dhe s’ma merr mendja që Ilia t’i ketë dhënë parà atij”.

*Intervista e ish-Sigurimit*

Më datë 6.6.1985 së bashku me Ili Robjan, shkuam në orën 10:00, në zyrën e Komisariatit të Lartë të OKB për refugjatët ku u pritëm nga Zhivojin Bulat, shef i kësaj zyre, Slivije Kranjovic zëvendësshef, si tha vetë sepse nuk dha kartëvizitë. Të dy me shtetësi jugosllave. Bajram Haliti sic u prezantua, politolog i diplomuar, përkthyes dhe një grua punonjëse teknike jugosllave. Porsa filluam të këmbenim kartëvizitat me ta unë po i thoja shefit të zyrës për të biseduar me të, ata sollën qytetarët Aleksandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi.

“Më falni, nuk ua jap dorën kot që u çuat në këmbë. Bile keni bërë gabim që keni ardhur këtu, sepse ne kemi ikur vetë dhe nuk na ka rrëmbyer njeri, siç doni ta paraqitni ju. Të ishte për neve nuk do të kishim ardhur, por çfarë t’u bëjmë këtyre që na thirrën”.

Ne i thamë uluni, ne e ndiejmë shqetësimin dhe nervozizmin tuaj, por na thoni si ju ndodhi, sepse është shqetësuar e gjithë familja, shoqëria, shteti ynë, gjithë kolektivi juaj i sportistëve, të cilët ju presin në gjirin e vet për të vazhduar jetën normale. Në këtë kohë Aleksandri tha “Nuk dua të bisedoj fare me juve. Nuk kemi punë me këta”.

Ne i ftuam me gjakftohtësi që të uleshin duke i vënë në dukje gjendjen jo të mirë shpirtërore, të cilën ne e kuptojmë shumë mirë dhe ajo nuk duhet të bëhet shkak për një sjellje të tillë. Pavarësisht nga rrethanat që u ka ndodhur dhe si ju ka ndodhur, do të ishte mirë që të na tregonit atë që ngjau me ju. Hë more Xhelal si ju ndodhi. Aty ndërhyri sërish Aleksandri, i cili tha lërë se u përgjigjem unë këyre:

“Nëse doni të dini, unë jam djali i shefit të Shtabit të Gardës dhe për shkakun tim se mora dy revista në Spanjë, atë e ulën nga përgjegjësia. Megjithatë njerëzit e dinë se ne jetojmë mirë. Por ju duhet të dini se ne, për javë të tëra nuk kemi pasur bukë në shtëpi. Merreni me mënd si jetojnë të tjerët. Ju flisni kështu se jetoni jashtë dhe i keni ca plaçka. Nuk e din si jeton populli në Shqipëri, të cilin e ka çuar regjimi i Enver Hoxhës në këtë gjendje. Unë e realizova qëllimin tim. Do të iki në fund të botës dhe do të jem kundërshtar deri në fund i atij vendi”.

Aleksandri më pas tha se unë dhe shoku im nuk do të përgjigjen e nuk do të japin asnjë hollësi.

“Ne e dimë se çfarë na gjen po të kthehemim, por edhe po të jetë kështu si thoni ju, ne nuk e duam atë jetë. A e di ti që unë nuk përgjigjem fare dhe do më lësh rehat tani, apo të veproj ndryshe e të të qëlloj me filxhan”.

Ne i thamë se në këtë gjendje që jeni edhe këtë gjë mund ta bëni dhe ne nuk do të kundërpërgjigjemi, sepse e kuptojmë gjendjen tuaj, pavarësisht se jem këtu si përfaqësues shteti. Ne nuk jemi marrë me persona të tjerë, e jo më me ju që nuk ju bëjmë fajtor. Këtu ndërhyri shefi i zyrës i cili thotë “Këtu jam unë dhe për mua ligj është fjala juaj”, tha ai duke ju drejtuar shtetasve tanë dhe duke ja përsëritur disa herë këtë fjali.

Më pas na u kthye neve: “Ju e shikoni se këta nuk duan të bisedojnë me ju. Një njeri i ndërgjegjshëm për aktin që kryen, nuk ka pse të mos thotë ndodhinë si ka rrjedhur, ju e kuptoni fare mirë këtë”. Më pas shefi i zënë ngushtë shtoi se “ne jemi organ humanitar i OKB-së”.

Mbërritja në Amerikë është një nga diskutimet më të mëdha që edhe vet informatorët e Sigurimit të Shtetit hasin në kontradikta të shumta. Gjithsesi, fillimi i vitit ’86 sjell edhe sinjalet e para të Aleksandër Kondos në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Tentativat e tij për të komunikuar me familjarët dhe miqtë nga Shqipëria rezultuan nul, Sigurimi i shtetit filtronte çdo gjë.

“Më datë 10.3.1986 i arratisuri Aleksandër Kondo dërgon një kartolinë me monumentin e “Lirisë” në SHBA, të cilën e ndalëm dhe është informuar udhëheqja e Ministrisë, ku është dhënë urdhër nga shoku Ministër që lidhjet e këtij të arratisuri të verifikohen shpejt dhe me kujdes”.

Burimet të ndryshme në Amerikë hedhin hije dyshimi për kohën e gjatë të qëndrimit të Aleksandër Kondos dhe Xhelal Sukniqit në Jugosllavi. Në një nga informacionet që vinte nga Nju Jorku, informatori thekson:

“Të dy kanë nënshkruar deklaratë bashkëpunimi me UDB-në. Në kohën që janë nisur për këtu ku jemi ne, ata janë porositur që të paraqiten në Konsullatën Jugosllave. Në prani të 7 personave Aleksandri ka thënë se ai vetë ka qenë dy herë në konsulltatën jugosllave dhe prej tyre në të dyja rastet ka marrë të holla”.

Në raportin e datës 2.4.1986, vet informatori thekson bashkëpunimin si dëshmitar të Kondos dhe Sukniqit me UDB për dy vëllezërit e arratisur nga Tropoja. Njëri prej të cilëve ndodhet në burg, ndërsa tjetri ende jo. Ata u akuzuan nga jugosllavët se janë dërguar nga Sigurimi i shtetit shqiptar për eliminimin e Aleksandër Kondos dhe Xhelal Sukniqit.

“Sipas tij (Aleksandër Kondos) për 7-8 vite do të ndryshojë sistemi në Shqipëri, sepse në pushtet do të vijnë të rinj liberalë. Këtë gjë mund ta bënte edhe udhëheqësi i ri (Ramiz Alia), por nuk e la gruaja e udhëheqësit që vdiq (Nexhmija) e cila ka të gjithë pushtetin në dorë. Por më të këqinj janë ata të Sigurimit, që nuk lenë njeri pa kontrolluar. Ka dëshirë të stabilizohet këtu dhe të gjejë punë në ndërtim, pasi është i fortë fizikisht dhe mund të fitojë parà. I vjen keq që humbi sportin. Kondo është shumë i shqetësuar për jetesën e vështirë këtu, por nuk shpreh asnjë pendesë për arratisjen. I vjen keq për familjen që i bëri dëm, por kjo punë mbaroi tani”.

Megjithatë, në raportet e shumta të informatorëve të ndryshëm të Sigurimit të shtetit theksohet gjithnjë e më tepër pakënaqësia e gjendjes së Aleksandër Kondos, i cili ishte vendosur të jetonte në Harlem të Nju Jorkut dhe punonte si roje në një lokal seksi, gjë që i sillte pak të ardhura. Ndërkohë që veprimet e tij dhe shprehjet hapur kundër regjimit gjithnjë e më tepër po rrisnin presionin e Sigurimit. Në një plan të ri të masave në fund të vitit 1986, për 6-mujorin e vitit pasardhës 1987, vit ku edhe peshëngritësi shqiptar humbi jetën, u hartua një plan i ri agresiv masash. Mes të tjerave detyrat ishin të qarta:

“Sipas burimit ‘6402’, Fuat Myftia e Rasim Sina, janë shprehur se Aleksandër Kondo nuk ka pranuar të flasë për radion e Legalitetit, nga frika se mos u ndodh gjë njerëzve që ka këtu. Të shfrytëzohet kjo me qëllim, që nëpërmjet lidhjeve familjare, që Aleksandër Kondo ka këtu, pasi të studiohen, të shikohet mundësia e bërjes një letër presioni prej tyre. Të studiohen kushtet dhe mundësitë, për të shfrytëzuar ndonjë rast të përshtatshëm që ti bëhet një telefonatë anonime për ta frikësuar. Nisur nga të dhënat që bëjnë fjalë për shprehje pakënaqësie nga ana e A. Kondos dhe Xhelal Sukniqit për gjendjen e keqe të jetesës dhe papunësinë, duhet të shfrytëzohet. Agjentura jonë që ka lidhje kontakti me këta të arratisur, të punojë për t’i shtuar dhe thelluar këto pakënaqësi. Mbi këtë bazë, duke shfrytëzuar të dhëna të tjera mbi veset negative dhe pikat e dobëta që dimë për ta, të përpunohet një letër anonime”.

Në raportin e datës 4 prill të viti 1987 thuhet se Aleksandër Kondo është aksidentuar nga një person anonim në datën 20 mars, duke i shpëtuar mrekullisht vdekjes. Sipas vet peshëngritësit shqiptar, siç raporton punonjësi i Sigurimit të shtetit me kodin ‘6110’, aksidenti ishte i rëndë, theu tre brinjë dhe pati një frakturë në qafë, por në spital qëndroi vetëm 3 ditë.

“Ai shprehu për herë të parë dyshimet se dikush po kërkonte ta vriste. Në autostradë një person i paidentifikuar ndaloi makinën përpara tij dhe më pas i dha me shpejtësi, por duke qenë se ka rënë pa ndjenja në tokë nuk ka mundur të japë informacione sesi ka qenë ky person”.

Rreth një muaj më pas, më 2 maj të vitit 1987, Aleksandër Kondo humb jetën. Buletinët informativë në Shtetet e Bashkuara njoftojnë që në moshën 27-vjeçare, peshëngritësi shqiptar humbi jetën në një aksident automobilistik.

Në raportin e datës 15 maj të vitit 1987 shkruhet se kanë qenë dy persona, të cilët e kanë marrë, lëvizur nga padija Aleksandrin, duke e nxjerrë nga makina dhe duke e transportuar në një spital shumë larg, duke i shkaktuar kështu hemorragjinë që i solli humbjen e jetës.

Top Channel
_18 mars 2019_

----------


## Albo

*“Kam blerë një xhakavento, katër golfa…”/ Historia e panjohur e Aleksandër Kondos. Si nisi survejmi i një prej sportistëve më në zë të Shqipërisë (DOSJA)*

Dashnor Kaloçi

Memorie.al publikon historinë e panjohur të Aleksandër Kondos, legjendës së pëshëngritjes shqiptare që humbi jetën në moshën 27 vjeçare në rrethana tragjike dhe ende të pa zbardhura plotësisht, gjatë një aksidenti automobilistik në Quens New York të SHBA-ve, ku ishte vendosur si emigrant politik pas arratisjes nga Shqipëria në majin e vitit 1985, duke qendruar në Jugosllavinë e asaj kohe, pas kthimit të ekipit kombëtar nga Kampionati Europian i Pëshëngritjes që ishte zhvilluar ato ditë në Poloni.  Dosja e plotë voluminoze e ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit në ngarkim të Aleksandër Kondos, e deklasifikuar prej Autoritetit për Informim të Dosjeve të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, ku ndodhen me qindra faqe që i përkasin periudhës nga viti 1981 kur filloi ndjekja operative dhe survejimi i rregullt ndaj tij nga ana e shërbimeve sekrete të regjimit komunist, e deri në vitin 1987, kur ajo dosje ua arshivua përfundimisht, pas vdekjes së tij tragjike.

Në Tiranën e fillim viteve ’80-të, jo vetëm për sportdashësit e shumtë por edhe më gjerë tek të rinjtë e kryeqytetit shqiptar, ra në sy dhe spikati një djalosh i ri asokohe në moshën 20 vjeçare, si për portretin e fizikun e tij, ashtu dhe për pamjen e jashtme, me veshjet e modës dhe në në krahqafë hedhur çantën e sportit, e në supin tjetër një radio-magnetofon të madh, që ai i sillte nga jashtë shtetit, kur dilte me ekipin kombëtar të peshëngritjes në aktivitet ndërkombëtare. Ai ishte Aleksandër Kondo, pjestar i ekipit të peshëngritjes “Dinamo” të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme (ku asokohe shërbente si ushtaraku i lartë në Gardën e Republikës, edhe i ati i tij), dhe gjithashtu i ekipit kombëtar, i cili në ato kohë, falë edhe vlersimit dhe trajtimit të diferencuar që i bënte regjimi komunist në fuqi disa sporteve të rënda, kishte arritur rezultate të larta edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare.

Emri i Aleksandër Kondos si sportiest filloi të bëhej gjithnjë dhe më i njohur, sidomos pas rezultateve të tij të larta të arritura në vitin 1984, në Pallatin e Sportit “Partizani” të kryeqytetit, kur ai fiksoi shifrat 200 kg. (në stilin e shtytjes) duke elektrizuar mijra  sportdashës, (atë ditë më shumë spektatorë ishin jashtë pallatit të sportit se sa brenda tij), të cilët nën duartrokitjet e shumta, nuk largoheshin nga sheshi para pallatit, pa e parë nga afër atë djalosh, që i kishte mahnitur me rezultatet dhe performancën e tij. Që nga ajo kohë, Sandër Kondo, pothuaj u kthye në një mit në Tiranë dhe Shqipërinë e asaj kohe, pasi rezultatet e tij erdhën gjithnjë e në ngritje, jo vetëm në kampionatet kombëtare, por edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare ku ai vazhdimisht kishte rezultate të larta.

Por shumë e shumë më tepër nga kjo periudhë kohe kur Sandër Kondo, ishte në kulmin e karrierës, emri i tij u bë edhe më i njohur dhe filloi të diskutohej në mbarë vendin, në fundin e majit të vitit 1985, kur gjatë një aktiviteti ndërkombëtar në kuadrin e Kampionatit Europian të Peshëngritjes që zhvillohej në Varshavë të Polonisë, (ku ai ngriti 210 kg.), Kondo nuk u kthye më në Shqipëri, por së bashku me shokun e tij të ekipit, shkodranin Xhelal Sukniqin, nga Mali Zi shkuan në Beograd, në pritje për të fituar azilin politik për në SHBA-ve.

Ngjarja e arratisjes së dy sportistëve shqiptarë bëri bujë të madhe jo vetëm për shkak të emrit dhe famës së madhe që kishte Aleksandër Kondo asokohe, por edhe për shkak se ajo ngjarje u bë objekt “sherri” në mes Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë, pasi Tirana zyrtare asokohe akuzoi hapur publikisht (në gazetën “Zëri i Popullit”), autoritetet jugosllave, duke thënë se dy sportistët shqiptarë ishin rrëmbyer prej shërbimeve sekrete jugosllave (UDB-së) dhe kërkoi kthimin e tyre në atdhe.

Por ai pretendim i Tiranës zyrtare, nuk kishte asgjë të vërtetë, pasi Kondo dhe Sukniqi e përgënjeshtruan atë gjë në takimin që u bë në Beograd, në mes përfaqsuesve të ambasadës shqiptare dhe Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të saj, e palës jugosllave, ku Sandër Kondo, pasi shau mbarë e prapë regjimin komunist të Enver Hoxhës, tentoi të godiste me tavëll duhani edhe diplomatin shqiptar, që ngulte këmbë se ai duhej të kthehej në Shqipëri, ku e priste familja dhe gjithë shoqëria.

Pas kësaj, Sandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi fituan azilin politik për në SHBA-ve, ku Sukniqi ndodhet akoma, ndërsa Kondo, humbi jetën në një aksident automobilistik, më 1 maj të vitit 1987, (gjithnjë sipas versionit zyrtar të regjimit komunist të asaj kohe), dhe eshtrat e tij u kthyen në Shqipëri  në vitin 2003.

Të gjitha këto tashmë janë të njohura prej vitesh, pasi për Aleksandër Kondon si legjenda e peshëngritjes shqiptare është shkruar shumë dhe babai i tij, Vangjel Kondo, ka dhënë disa intervista si në median e shkruar dhe vizive, madje janë bërë dhe disa dokumentarë televizivë, për të gjithë jetën dhe historinë e tij, deri ditën që u nda nga kjo jetë. Por përsëri, “Çështja Aleksanër Kondo”, ende nuk është zbardhur plotësisht, sidomos ajo pjesë që ka të bëjë me vdekjen e tij tragjike e cila vazhdon të mbetet e mbuluar me mister, si dhe survejimin që i është bërë atij nga ana e Sigurimit të Shtetit Shqiptar dhe segmenteve të tij që në vitin 1981, gjë e cila u bë publike për herë të parë nga ana e Autoritetit për Informim të Dosjeve të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, e drejtuar nga znj. Gentjana Mara Sula, e cila në vitin 2018, i dorëzi dosjen familjes Kondo, apo më saktë babait të tij, Vangjel Kondo.

Në atë dosje që z. Vangjel Kondo i’a ka besuar eksluzivisht për botim Memorie.al, hidhet dritë dhe bëhet e ditur, vlerësimi, trajtimi dhe i gjithë survejimi e përndjekja, që i është bërë asokohe nga ana e regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, një prej sportistëve më në zë të Shqipërisë, siç ishte Aleksandër Kondo, i cili ishte mjaft i njohur edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Nisur edhe nga ky fakt, Memorie.al do e publikoj të plotë dosjen në fjalë (me faksimilet përkatëse), në disa numra.

Raporti i Drejtorisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Tiranës, për bisedën që ka bërë bashkëpunëtori i Sigurimit të Shtetit, me pseudonimin “Studenti”, me Aleksandër Kondon, më 24 dhjetor 1981

 Dërguar nga DPB Tiranë me shkrim nr 3544 datë 24.12.1981

         Dhënë b.p. “Studenti” 

             Marrë P.O. R.I.

          Baza “Zambaku”

                                                      Raport i datës 14.12.1981

 Burimi njofton se u takua tek klubi në afërsi të shkollës “P.N. Luarasi” me Aleksandër Kondon i cili, atë ditë ishte kthyer nga Rumania ku kishte shkuar me ekipin kombëtar shqiptar në Kampionatin Ballkanik të Peshëngritjes.

Në muhabet e sipër ai, e pyeti Aleksandrin sesi kishte dalë në Rumani, dhe çfarë kishte sjellë me dietat që i kishin dhënë. Duke i thënë njëkohësisht edhe sesa i kishin kushtuar këto që kishte sjellë.

Në përgjigje të kësaj Aleksandri tha: “Kam blerë një xhakovento, katër golfa, kapele, gravatë, çorape, si dhe disa kinkalerira të tjera, megjithëse dietën e kishim të vogël”. Ai e pyeti se kur dietën e kishit të vogël, si arrite ti blije të gjitha këto?!

Aleksandri vazhdoi: “Kur ishim në hotel, pashë një sportist bullgar që futi në dhomë, një nga pastrueset e hotelit. Meqenëse e pashë këtë fakt bullgari, më dha 200 lei. Gjithashtu dhe 200 lei m’i dha përkthyesi që na shoqëronte neve që ishte me origjinë shqiptare. Ai, banonte në Rumani dhe më mori me makinë duke më shëtitur disa orë.

Më porositi që këto mos tua tregoja atyre të ambasadës meqënëse takohesha çdo ditë me ta”. Mbas disa ditësh ai u takua me …….. i cili kishte qenë dhe ai në Rumani me ekipin e peshëngritjes dhe kur ai i përmendi rreth bisedës së bërë me Aleksandrin dhe plaçkave që kishte marrë atje, më tha: “Dieten e kishim të vogël për të marrë ato gjëra.

Por se si i ka marrë Aleksandri unë nuk di gjë. Por di vetëm një gjë që shokët e ambasadës, më porositën që të mos shoqëroheshim shumë me përkthyesin i cili, quhej Ilia, dhe s’ma merr mëndja që ky ti ketë dhënë para atij”.

                “Studenti”

Detyrë: Bashkpunëtori u porosit që të takohej përsëri me Aleksandër Kondon me qëllim që të thellojë më tepër bisedën e zhvilluar me të, sidomos rreth lekëve që ka marrë nga bullgari ashtu edhe nga përkthyesi.

Sqarimi: Sipas bashkpunëtorit Aleksandër Kondo, është ushtar në Gardën e RPSSH, dhe njëkohësisht është sportist në klubin “Dinamo”.

Masat operative: E dhëna të shtypet dhe ti kalojë Degës së 8 në Ministri, meqënë se klubin “Dinamo” e ka objekt pune. Me qëllim që këtë të dhënë, ta vlerësojë e ta përdori sipas interesit operativ që do të ketë, dhe një kopje Drejtorisë së II-të.

         Puntori Operativ

                       R.I.

Dega e 8

Të vërtetohet me P.O. kjo e dhënë.
Të marrë nga dogana çfarë ka sjellë ky.
Të vërtetohet që i ka zhdoganuar.
 Të njoftohet Dega e II-të.
 Informova shokun ministër

   29.12.1981

Raport-informacion i shoqëruesit të ekipit të peshëngritjes, lidhur me Aleksandër Kondon, gjatë aktivitetit që u zhvillua në Rumani, në nëntor 1981

Sekret

Ekzemplar i vetëm 

Tiranë më 29.12.1981

Shënim:

Pashë raportin e b.p. “Studenti” datë 14.12.1981 që jep për Aleksandër Kondon. Për këtë sqaroj sa vijon:

Në datën 18.11.1981 që ekipi jonë i peshëngritjes, arriti në Bukuresht, dy rumunë të federatës na pritën në aeroport, dhe mbasi na dhanë darkë në një restorant, rreth orës 21.00 na kanë çuar në stacionin e trenit prej ku jemi nisur të pashoqëruar nga asnjë person për në qytetin e Bistricës. Kemi arritur në mëngjesin e datës 19.11.1981.

Jemi stabilizuar për fjetje në hotelin e atij qyteti. Në këtë hotel, u stabilizuan për fjetje dhe ekipet e tjera, si ato bullgare, rumune, jugosllave, greke, dhe turke. Në këtë hotel, komisioni i federatës rumune, bënte edhe kontrollin mjekësor dhe peshëmatjen e sportistëve përpara se të niste gara. Në këto kushte, nuk përjashtohet mundësia që sportistët tanë të kenë parë lëvizjet nëpër hotel, të sportistëve të tjerë, si dhe të kenë marrë ndonjë kontakt me ta.

Në datën 19.11.1981 rreth orës 14.00 erdhi në hotel në Bistrita shoqëruesi dhe përkthyesi, që na ishte caktuar nga federata, Ilia Muzaka, me origjinë shqiptare dhe që banonte në Bukuresht. Brenda kësaj dite shoqëruesi nuk ka pasur mundësi të njihet me sportistët tonë, jo më të shoqërohej me ta. Në datat 20 dhe 21.11.1981 që u zhvilluan garat, ditët qenë shumë të ngarkuara dhe si rezultat, sportistët tanë ishin shumë të angazhuar me garat.

Këta shoqëroheshin në çdo vend nga trajnerët e tyre, për shkak të rezultateve që kërkonin të arrinin. Ndërsa shoqëruesi Ilia, nuk lëvizte nga vendi ku zhvilloheshin garat. Pra mendoj se nuk ka pasur mundësi që të qëndronin vetëm për vetëm shoqëruesi Ilia dhe Aleksandër Kondo. Nga ana tjetër shoqëruesi nuk kishte automjet në dispozicion. Në datën 22.11.1981 ekipi jonë qe i lirë dhe rreth orës 10.00 para dreke me grupe kanë dalë shëtitje nëpër qytetin e Bistritës. Mbas dreke u dha një koncert ku shkuam të gjithë së bashku.

Në orën 20.00 jemi nisur për në stacionin e trenit prej ku natën kemi ikur për në Bukuresht. Në tren sportistët kanë qëndruar nga 3-4 veta. Mbasi arritëm në Bukuresht në mëngjesin e datës 23.11.1981 tek stacioni i trenit, jemi ndarë nga shoqëruesi Ilia dhe deri sa jemi nisur për në Tiranë, nuk e kemi parë asnjëherë tjetër atë njeri. Ekipi jonë në Bukuresht u vendos me banim në një hotel të qytetit, ku nuk ishin asnjë nga ekipet e tjera pasi ato u shpërndanë. Në datën 23 dhe 24.11.1981 që qëndruam në Bukuresht shokët e ekipit, janë ndarë në tre grupe dhe kanë dalë shëtitje për të shpenzuar dietën.

Përsa i përket dietës ajo qe e vogël por megjithatë, sendet që pretendohen se janë blerë nga Aleksandri, mund të bliheshin pasi në përgjithësi xhakoventat që blenë disa sportistë kushtonin 108 lei. Dhe nëse trikot golf që ka blerë Aleksandri, ishin të pambukta ose fëmijësh. Gjatë shoqërimit të ekipit neve, nuk kemi konstatuar ndonjë lëvizje vetëm të Aleksandrit as edhe ndonjë shoqërim të veçantë me Ilian, ose me anëtarë të ekipeve të tjera. Mbasi u kthyem në Bukuresht ambasadori, i tha ekipit se Ilia ishte njeri jo i mirë.

              Shoqëruesi i ekipit

                     Xh. M. 



 Raporti i Punëtorit Operativ të Sigurimit të Shtetit, lidhur me preparatet e dopingut që peshëngritësit e ekipit kombëtar kishin përdorur para garave

  SEKRET

  Ekzemplar i vetëm 

  Tiranë më 14.4.1983

                                            SHËNIM – OPERATIV

Në vazhdim të verifikimit e të sinjalizimit, mbi përdorimin nga ana e peshëngritësave të ekipit kombëtar të lëndëve stimuluese (preparate dopingu) sot u takova me mjekun e Institutit të Fizkulturës M.K. i cili më tha: “Përpara disa ditëve u bë një mbledhje ku u diskutua rreth aktivitetit të fundit të peshëngritjes, ku pati shumë thyerje rekordesh e rezultate të larta.

Në këtë mbledhje mjeku nga Korca që është njëkohësisht dhe peshëngritës I.S., shfaqi shqetësimin se disa peshëngritës që thyen shumë rekorde kombëtare, kanë përdorur stimulues të tipit Anabolizant. Po kështu edhe peshëngritësi F.K. tha se këto kanë përdorur stimulues dhe se nuk ka mundësi që të arrihen në mënyrë të menjëhershme këto rezultate.

Kjo gjë tha M.K., nuk u thellua dhe nuk u kërkuan shpjegime se ku e mbështesnin ata, këtë konkluzion. Ai tha se duke i parë në kompleks, dyshimet e këtyre dy shokëve, rezultatet e larta të disa peshëngritësave dhe shtrimin pas garave të sportistit A.H. në spital shoqëruar kjo me të vjella dhe dhimbje barku, pyetja që më bëri mua sportisti A.B. se cfarë efektesh ka Anabofarma, insistimi i kryetarit të sporteve të rënda dhe i sportistëve për të mos patur mjekë për kontrollin e tyre, më shtyu drejt mendimit se mund të jenë përdorur stimulues.

Këto stimulues mund të jenë përdorur dhe herë tjetër. M.K. shtoi se këto preparate me efekte stimulimi, gjëndjen edhe në farmacitë tona të cilat janë: Anabofarma, Dianaboli, Testosteroni, dhe të tjera nga këto familje. Këto ndikojnë në hormonet e trupit dhe kanë veti që përkohësisht të shtojnë aftësinë fizike. Më vonë këto ndikojnë negativisht mbi organizimin e sportistit dhe ndalohen me ligj për t’u përdorur.

           Puntori Operativ

                   H.Ç.

Shënim

Çështja është me rëndësi e duhet vepruar shpejt. Por më jepni më tepër kohë ti vërtetoj këto që po thuhen. Informoni Degën e 8 e cila duhet të interesohet se ç’thotë agjentura.

15.4.1983

Shënimi i Punëtorit Operativ lidhur me bisedat që kishte bërë Aleksandër Kondo me njerzit që e ndiqnin dhe survejonin

“Sekret”

 Ekzemplar i vetëm 

Tiranë më 9.4.1983

                                Shënim operativ

Në bisedën që pata sot më datë 9.4.1983 ora 13.00 me qytetarin F.S. me punë në Klubin Sportiv “Dinamo” ky i fundit më tha mua që në një bisedë që kishte zhvilluar me V.D. mësues i edukimit fizik e ushtarak në shkollën e mesme P.N. Luarasi ai i tha: “Në takimin kombëtar të peshëngritjes që u zhvillua para disa kohësh në Tiranë, peshëngritësit Aleksandër Kondo dhe A.H. të KS “Dinamo” thyen rekordet kombëtare me nga 25 kg.

Kur qytetari F.S. i kishte thënë se si ka mundësi që këto rekorde të thyen kaq shumë V.D. i ishte përgjigjur se Aleksandër Kondo dhe A.H. kur kanë qënë vjet në Turqi për një takim miqësor, kanë blerë disa preparate dopingu dhe tani në kampionat i përdorën. Prandaj dhe kjo është arsyeja që këta e thyen rekordin. Në vazhdim ai i deklaroi se këta, pasi thyen rekordet kërkuan me insistim që të vazhdonin garat për thyerje të mëtejshme edhe me nga 10 kg.

Këtë e bënin me qëllim se dopingu që kishin përdorur, afatin e përdorimit e kishte për një kohë të shkurtër. Në vazhdim V.D. i tha F.S. se, këtë gjë e kishte marrë vesh peshëngritësi tjetër M.H. dhe ky i ishte shprehur atij me nervozizëm se do ta bëj dhe unë tani këtë veprim kur të iki në Turqi, do t’i blej dhe do t’i pij me grushta. Mjafton që të thyej rekordet e smë bën përshtypje nëse vdes apo dëmtoj shëndetin.

                Puntori Operativ

                     H.Ç.



SEKRET

Ekzemplar i vetëm

Tiranë më 14.4.1983

                                      SH Ë N I M   O P E R A T I V

Në bisedën që bëra me kryegjyqtarin e garave të fundit të peshëngritjes, shokun B.K. me punë arsimtar në shkollën “8 Marsi” mësova si më poshtë: “Rezultatet e larta janë rrjedhim logjik i arritjeve në procesin stërvitor”.

Më datën 14.4.1983 B.K. më erdhi në drejtori e më tha: “Kam mendimin se peshëngritësi i Partizanit G.N., përdor stimulues, dhe këto ia jep trajneri i tij H.A., i cili i merr te një farmacist në Tiranë.

Kjo duket në rezultatet e tij të dobta të vazhdueshme, ndërsa sa herë bëhen grumbullime për të dalë jashtë shtetit, ai ngre shumë më tepër nga mesatarja e tij megjithëse është në një moshë shumë të madhe rreth 40 vjec”. /Memorie.al

          Puntori Operativ

              H.Ç.

  Vijon në numrin e ardhshëm

Panorama
_13 qershor 2021_

----------


## Albo

*“Aleksandër Kondo rrihet me njerëzit dhe me policët, ndjek modën e huaj dhe…”/ Në dosjen sekrete thuhet se peshëngritësi nuk ka asgjë të mirë*

Dashnor Kaloçi/ Publikohet historia e panjohur të Aleksandër Kondos, legjendës së peshëngritjes shqiptare që humbi jetën në moshën 27 vjeçare në rrethana tragjike dhe ende të pazbardhura plotësisht, gjatë një aksidenti automobilistik në Quens New York të SHBA-ve, ku ishte vendosur si emigrant politik pas arratisjes nga Shqipëria në majin e vitit 1985, duke qëndruar në Jugosllavinë e asaj kohe, pas kthimit të ekipit kombëtar nga Kampionati Europian i Peshëngritjes që ishte zhvilluar ato ditë në Poloni. 

Dosja e plotë voluminoze e ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit në ngarkim të Aleksandër Kondos, e deklasifikuar prej Autoritetit për Informim të Dosjeve të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, ku ndodhen me qindra faqe që i përkasin periudhës nga viti 1981 kur filloi ndjekja operative dhe survejimi i rregullt ndaj tij nga ana e shërbimeve sekrete të regjimit komunist, e deri në vitin 1987, kur ajo dosje ua arshivua përfundimisht, pas vdekjes së tij tragjike.

Në Tiranën e fillim viteve ’80-të, jo vetëm për sportdashësit e shumtë por edhe më gjerë tek të rinjtë e kryeqytetit shqiptar, ra në sy dhe spikati një djalosh i ri asokohe në moshën 20 vjeçare, si për portretin e fizikun e tij, ashtu dhe për pamjen e jashtme, me veshjet e modës dhe në në krah qafë hedhur çantën e sportit, e në supin tjetër një radio-magnetofon të madh, që ai i sillte nga jashtë shtetit, kur dilte me ekipin kombëtar të peshëngritjes në aktivitet ndërkombëtare. Ai ishte Aleksandër Kondo, pjesëtar i ekipit të peshëngritjes “Dinamo” të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme (ku asokohe shërbente si ushtaraku i lartë në Gardën e Republikës, edhe i ati i tij), dhe gjithashtu i ekipit kombëtar, i cili në ato kohë, falë edhe vlerësimit dhe trajtimit të diferencuar që i bënte regjimi komunist në fuqi disa sporteve të rënda, kishte arritur rezultate të larta edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare.

Emri i Aleksandër Kondos si sportiest filloi të bëhej gjithnjë dhe më i njohur, sidomos pas rezultateve të tij të larta të arritura në vitin 1984, në Pallatin e Sportit “Partizani” të kryeqytetit, kur ai fiksoi shifrat 200 kg. (në stilin e shtytjes) duke elektrizuar mijra  sportdashës, (atë ditë më shumë spektatorë ishin jashtë pallatit të sportit se sa brenda tij), të cilët nën duartrokitjet e shumta, nuk largoheshin nga sheshi para pallatit, pa e parë nga afër atë djalosh, që i kishte mahnitur me rezultatet dhe performancën e tij. Që nga ajo kohë, Sandër Kondo, pothuaj u kthye në një mit në Tiranë dhe Shqipërinë e asaj kohe, pasi rezultatet e tij erdhën gjithnjë e në ngritje, jo vetëm në kampionatet kombëtare, por edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare ku ai vazhdimisht kishte rezultate të larta.

Por shumë e shumë më tepër nga kjo periudhë kohe kur Sandër Kondo, ishte në kulmin e karrierës, emri i tij u bë edhe më i njohur dhe filloi të diskutohej në mbarë vendin, në fundin e majit të vitit 1985, kur gjatë një aktiviteti ndërkombëtar në kuadrin e Kampionatit Europian të Peshëngritjes që zhvillohej në Varshavë të Polonisë, (ku ai ngriti 210 kg.), Kondo nuk u kthye më në Shqipëri, por së bashku me shokun e tij të ekipit, shkodranin Xhelal Sukniqin, nga Mali Zi shkuan në Beograd, në pritje për të fituar azilin politik për në SHBA-ve.

Ngjarja e arratisjes së dy sportistëve shqiptarë bëri bujë të madhe jo vetëm për shkak të emrit dhe famës së madhe që kishte Aleksandër Kondo asokohe, por edhe për shkak se ajo ngjarje u bë objekt “sherri” në mes Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë, pasi Tirana zyrtare asokohe akuzoi hapur publikisht (në gazetën “Zëri i Popullit”), autoritetet jugosllave, duke thënë se dy sportistët shqiptarë ishin rrëmbyer prej shërbimeve sekrete jugosllave (UDB-së) dhe kërkoi kthimin e tyre në atdhe.

Por ai pretendim i Tiranës zyrtare, nuk kishte asgjë të vërtetë, pasi Kondo dhe Sukniqi e përgënjeshtruan atë gjë në takimin që u bë në Beograd, në mes përfaqsuesve të ambasadës shqiptare dhe Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të saj, e palës jugosllave, ku Sandër Kondo, pasi shau mbarë e prapë regjimin komunist të Enver Hoxhës, tentoi të godiste me tavëll duhani edhe diplomatin shqiptar, që ngulte këmbë se ai duhej të kthehej në Shqipëri, ku e priste familja dhe gjithë shoqëria.

Pas kësaj, Sandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi fituan azilin politik për në SHBA-ve, ku Sukniqi ndodhet akoma, ndërsa Kondo, humbi jetën në një aksident automobilistik, më 1 maj të vitit 1987, (gjithnjë sipas versionit zyrtar të regjimit komunist të asaj kohe), dhe eshtrat e tij u kthyen në Shqipëri  në vitin 2003.

Të gjitha këto tashmë janë të njohura prej vitesh, pasi për Aleksandër Kondon si legjenda e peshëngritjes shqiptare është shkruar shumë dhe babai i tij, Vangjel Kondo, ka dhënë disa intervista si në median e shkruar dhe vizive, madje janë bërë dhe disa dokumentarë televizivë, për të gjithë jetën dhe historinë e tij, deri ditën që u nda nga kjo jetë. Por përsëri, “Çështja Aleksanër Kondo”, ende nuk është zbardhur plotësisht, sidomos ajo pjesë që ka të bëjë me vdekjen e tij tragjike e cila vazhdon të mbetet e mbuluar me mister, si dhe survejimin që i është bërë atij nga ana e Sigurimit të Shtetit Shqiptar dhe segmenteve të tij që në vitin 1981, gjë e cila u bë publike për herë të parë nga ana e Autoritetit për Informim të Dosjeve të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, e drejtuar nga znj. Gentjana Mara Sula, e cila në vitin 2018, i dorëzi dosjen familjes Kondo, apo më saktë babait të tij, Vangjel Kondo.

Në atë dosje që z. Vangjel Kondo i’a ka besuar eksluzivisht për botim Memorie.al, hidhet dritë dhe bëhet e ditur, vlerësimi, trajtimi dhe i gjithë survejimi e përndjekja, që i është bërë asokohe nga ana e regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, një prej sportistëve më në zë të Shqipërisë, siç ishte Aleksandër Kondo, i cili ishte mjaft i njohur edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Nisur edhe nga ky fakt, Memorie.al do e publikoj të plotë dosjen në fjalë (me faksimilet përkatëse), në disa numra.

Të dhënat biografike të Aleksandër Kondos në dosjen e Sigurimit të Shtetit në vitin 1982

                                            SEKRET

                                      Ekzemplar i vetëm 

Tiranë më 12.1.1982

                            VËRTETIM BIOGRAFIK I KOMPLIKUAR

 E bërë për Degën e VIII të M.P. të Brendshme, e kërkuar nga p.op. P.P. (për klubin sportiv “Dinamo”)

ËSHTË KËRKUAR TË VËRTETOHET: Aleksandër Kondo, biografia e tij.

JANË VËRTETUAR: Aleksandër Kondo, i biri i Vangjelit dhe i Antigonit, lindur në Fier më 1960, me origjinë nënpunës i pushtetit popullor, me kombësi e shtetësi shqiptare, i paorganizuar në Parti, i padënuar, i pamartuar, me arsim 8 vjeçar, është ushtar në klubin sportiv “Dinamo”, banon në Lagjen 8, rruga “V. Pasho”, p. 27. shk. 2. ap. 25.

I përmenduri, pasi mbaroi shkollën 8 vjeçare, futet në punë, nxënës në ekonomi dhe aktualisht është ushtar, në Klubin Sportiv “Dinamo”. Karakterizohet, si djalë i urtë, i sjellshëm si në punë ashtu dhe jashtë saj, mban sjellje të mira morale.

Babai i tij Vangjel Nisi Kondo, ka lindur në fshatin Pish Poro të Fierit, në 1932. Gjatë regjimit të Zogut dhe okupacionit, nuk ka aktivitet. Pas çlirimit, ka mbaruar shkollën, ka dalë oficer dhe ka punuar në reparte të ndryshme. Aktualisht është Shef Shtabi në Gardën e RPSSH, është A.P.

Nëna e tij Antigoni Gjergj Kondo, ka lindur në Berat, në lagjen “Kushtrimi” në vitin 1937, në një familje me qëndrim të mirë politik, dhe në marrdhënie pune, njihet me sjellje të mirë moralo-shoqërore. Vëllezërit e tij, Dhimitraqi dhe Rolandi, i pari është ushtar, i dyti në marrdhënie pune, dhe janë me sjellje të mira moralo-shoqërore.

Motrat e tij Valentina, Florika, dhe Lindita, e para është martuar me një oficer nga Fieri, i cili është shoqërues në Drejtorinë e II të M.P. të Brendshme, dy të tjerët janë në shkollë. Ka një xhaxha, Shef Policie në DPB të Gjirokastrës, është A.P.

Karakterizohet se: Gjatë regjimit të Zogut, nuk janë marrë me politikë, gjatë okupacionit kanë simpatizuar Luftën Nacionalçlirimtare. Mbas çlirimit e aktualisht, mbajnë qëndrim të mirë moralo-politik e shoqëror. Të burgosur, të dënuar, dhe të arratisur jashtë shtetit, nuk del që të ketë njeri.

Të dhënat për përpilimin e kësaj biografie janë marrë nga M.P. dhe V.P. të cilët i njohin në bllok, i njoh dhe vetë.

PUNTORI OPERATIV                           SHEFI I SEKSIONIT

       B.K.                                                       R.B.

  ZV/DREJTORI I PUNËVE TË BRËNDSHME

                S.B. 

     DAKTIL

       N.M. 

Raporti i Drejtorisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Tiranës, për bisedën që ka bërë bashkëpunëtori i Sigurimit të Shtetit, me pseudonimin “I penduari”, me Aleksandër Kondon, më 2 qershor 1983

                                          E mori p. op. V.K.

                                         E dha b.p. “I penduari”

Tiranë më 2.6.1983

                          EKSTRAKT

Mbi të dhënën e b.p. “I penduari”

B.p. informon se nga mesi i muajit mars, është takuar me Aleksandër Kondon tek hotel “Peza”. Gjatë bisedës me të, Aleksandri i ka nxjerrë disa monedha floriri dhe dollarë të cilat, i kishte në një portofol. Ai i propozoi B.p. që t’i gjente disa të tjera pasi i duheshin, se do të dilte jashtë shtetit me ekipin e shtangistëve të “Dinamos”.

Gjithashtu Aleksandri i tha atij se kur të dali jashtë në aeroport do të më vijë një pjestar i familjes, sikur do të më sjelli diçka për të ngrënë rrugës dhe brenda, do ketë futur dollarët dhe florinjtë. Pasi u kthye nga jashtë, Aleksandri i tha B.p. se ato plaçkat, i mora ashtu siç të thashë dhe kam marrë plot tesha, prandaj po munde të më gjesh ca të tjera, se së shpejti do të dalim sërisht jashtë shtetit.

                                      “I penduari”

 Detyra: Takohu me Aleksandrin dhe mëso se ku i ka gjetur dollarët dhe florinjtë. Si i ka justifikuar ai ato jashtë shtetit me shokët e tij.

Vlerësim: E dhëna ka vlerë operative, pasi bën fjalë për nxjerrjen e valutës jashtë shtetit.

Masa operative: E dhëna të shtypet në njëi kopje dhe t’i kalohet

            p. op. H.C.

                                    PUNTORI OPERATIV

                                                  V. K.

Dëshmia e Aleksandër Kondos para Puntorit Operativ, për revistat pornografike që morri në Spanjë, dollarët dhe substancave anabolike që përdornin peshëngritësit

Kur isha në Kampionatin Europian në Spanjë, bleva disa revista pornografike në dyqane dhe bëra gabimin më të madh që i mora këto. Këto revista pornografike unë i bleva vetëm për t’i parë për kuriozitet dhe më pas mu mbush mëndja për t’i blerë, një gabim që s’më falet. Që këto revista t’i kenë parë të tjerët, unë këtë nuk e di, por nga copat e revistave që janë hequr, me siguri që duhet të m’i ketë marrë shoku i dhomës. Unë bëra një gabim të madh dhe një budallallëk.

Këto revista, nuk kisha si qëllim që t’i ekspozoja, por thjesht i mora nga një pasion i çastit. Nuk kam ç’të them tjetër rreth këtyre. Përsa i përket anabolikëve, unë nuk e di se çdo të thonë, por kam marrë vesh që t’i kenë blerë në farmacitë tona, vetëm ato anabolizantë që merren me recetë. Përsa i përket të tjerëve, po kështu dhe mua, na është bërë kontroll nga mjekët tanë këtu nëpër gara, por dhe jashtë shtetit.

Përsa i përket dollarëve, unë nuk i kam marrë ndonjëherë prandaj edhe në doganë nuk kam pasur më tepër se 20 mijë lekë mall. Nuk jam ngatërruar ndonjëherë për këto gjëra dhe kam qenë korrekt për çdo gjë jashtë shtetit. Sa herë që kam dalë me trajnerët dhe përgjegjësat e ekipit jashtë shtetit, ata janë sjellë shumë mirë dhe më kanë mbajtur afër, dhe unë kam qëndruar në grup me shokët. Për çfarë thashë janë të gjitha të vërteta.

                                   Aleksandër Kondo

                                   Dhënë Re “Dinamo”

                                    Marrë p. op. H. C.

R A P O R T

Dt 31.8.1983

B.p. njofton se në një bisedë që ka bërë me……………..ky i fundit i tha atij: isha në shtëpinë e A.H. në Kombinat dhe kur dola më përcolli vëllai i tij që e ka mjek dhe më tha se kur kishte takuar Aleksandër Kondon, ai u kishte thënë se neve duhet të jemi të lirë, duhet të shkojë njeriu ku të dojë, ku të ketë qejf. Mjeku i ishte përgjigjur se Aleksandri, nuk bën mirë që flet kështu, veçanërisht ti.

Në një bisedë tjetër që kishte bërë me………………….i kishte thënë në lidhje me trajtimin ushqimor sportiv, ky kishte vazhduar ti thoshte që në vendin tonë ka të varfër që nuk hanë mirë. …………………..i ishte përgjigjur se: në vendin tonë nuk ka të varfër, dhe se të gjithë punojnë e jetojnë.

Pas kësaj Aleksandri nuk i ishte përgjigjur më. B.p. në bisedat që ka bërë me………………….ky i ka thënë atij se unë si………………nuk jam dakord po të më pyesin që Aleksandri të shkojë jashtë shtetit se të turpëron, bën hatanë, e arratiset. Ai është një turp për vëndin tonë dhe për Klubin Sportiv “Dinamo”.

                               “Dinamo”

Sqarim: Aleksandër Kondo, ka dhe materiale të tjera që bëjnë fjalë për veprime të ndryshme, për përdorim droge, vjedhje, grindje, etj.,…………………është……………….i tij.

Vlerësim: E dhëna ka vlerë pasi bën fjalë për nuancat e agjitacionit e propagandës armiqësore të Aleksandër Kondos në ngarkim të të cilit, ka edhe të dhëna të tjera.

Detyra: Me Aleksandër Kondon, b.p. nuk ka mundësi të bisedojë, por në lidhjet e tij mund të kërkojë hollësira për kohën që ka qenë jashtë, rrethin shoqëror të tij., etj.

Masat operative: E dhëna të shtypet në një kopje dhe të analizohet duke i bërë dhe një informacion Ministrisë për t’a penguar për të dalë jashtë shtetit, në bazë të të dhënave materiale që ka. Të shikohet mundësia e thirrjes dhe pyetjes së vëllait të A.H. dhe po qe se problemi qëndron, të këshillohet duke marrë parasysh dhe materialet e tjera që ka për të.

                               Puntori Operativ

                                         H.C.

                                                                                                                       SEKRET

                                                                                                               Ekzemplar Nr 1

                                                                                                           Tiranë më 30.3.1984

                                               VËRTETIM BIOGRAFIK I PLOTË



Bërë për Degën e Organizim Kompletimit të MPB-së, kërkuar nga p. op. B.D.

ËSHTË KËRKUAR TË VËRTETOHET: Aleksandër Kondo, biografi e tij.

JANË VËRTETUAR: Aleksandër Kondo, i biri i Vangjelit dhe i Antigonit, lindur në Fier më 1960, me origjinë nënpunës i pushtetit popullor, me kombësi e shtetësi shqiptare, i paorganizuar në Parti, i padënuar, i pamartuar, me arsim 8 vjeçar, me profesion punëtor në uzinën e veglave bujqësore, banon në Lagjen 1, rruga “H. Sufa”, pallati 2, shkalla 4, apartamenti 70.

I përmenduri me vështirësi, ka mbaruar arsimin 8 vjeçar, ka qëndruar pak kohë pa punë dhe ka filluar nxënës mekanik në Uzinën e Veglave Bujqësore. Njëkohësisht është marrë me sportin e ngritjes së peshave. Shërbimin ushtarak e kreu në Klubin Sportiv “Dinamo”, ku u mor dhe me sport. Pas ushtrie, filloi punë përsëri në Uzinën e Veglave Bujqësore, ku është problem për indisiplinim. Ai merret me peshëngritje dhe është kampion i vendit të tij.

Aleksandri karakterizohet, si njeri skandaloz, dhe problem i klubit “Dinamo” nga ku është përjashtuar disa herë. Rrihet me njerëzit, dhe me ruajtës të rendit, i pëlqen vetja, ndjek modën e huaj, incizon e dëgjon duke e hapur magnetofonin me zë të lartë për të dëgjuar muzikë të huaj (xhazi). Zihet me prindërit e tij.

Në personin e tij, nuk ka asgjë të mirë përveç të metave dhe rrezikshmërisë që paraqet. Për personat e tjerë, është problem i bllokut të banimit. Babai i tij Vangjel Kondo, është me detyrë Shef i Shtabit të Brigadës Rezerviste të Gardës së RPSSH. Por ai, nuk ka ditur të punojë në familje, qoftë me gruan e tij me të cilën ka mosmarrëveshje, qoftë me dhe me fëmijët që janë problem i bllokut, për shfaqje të huaja dhe akte rrugaçërie.

Nënë Antigoni nga Berati, familje me qëndrim të mirë, puntore në furnitore në NT Industriale. Vëllezërit Rolandi, punon në Uzinën “Traktori” dhe Dhimitraqi, është mundës dhe nuk punon. Ai manifeston akte rrugaçërie, etj. Motra Valentina, është pa punë, Florika, vazhdon arsimin e mesëm, ndërsa Lindita, arsimin fillor.

Karakterizohet se familja e tij, në përgjithësi nga ana politike, s’ka asgjë negative, por në aspektin shoqëror, lë shumë për të dëshiruar.

Ato janë problem për kryesinë e Frontit dhe për K.S. “Dinamo”. Të dhënat janë marrë nga…………………….të cilët e njohin në pallat, dhënë p. op. H.C. e B.V. të cilët njohin Aleksandrin dhe aktivitetin e tij. Nuk jam dakord që Aleksandri të merret polic.

                       PUNTORI OPERATIV       ZV DREJTORI I PUNËVE TË BRËNDSHME

                              P.S.                                                D.B.

                                                28.5.1984

Raporti i Zv / Drejtorit të Punëve të Brendshme të Tiranës, me propozimin që Aleksandër Kondo të hiqet nga Klubi Sportiv “Dinamo”

Porosia është dhënë që të pengohet. I kam këshilluar që ai, ka sjellë nga jashtë revista me përmbajtje pornografike. Të propozohet për t’u hequr nga Klubi Sportiv “Dinamo”.

                                         D.B. 

                  29.5.1984

                                        Dakort

Bëni relacionin dhe biografinë

Në muajin maj të 1984, me porosi të udhëheqjes së Ministrisë, Aleksandër Kondo u thirr nga unë dhe Shkëlzen Bajraktari. Atij i’u kërkua llogari lidhur me materialet pornografike që kishte sjellë jashtë shtetit. Aleksandri, bëri autokritikë për këtë dhe per sjelljet jo të mira të tij. Ai premtoi se në të ardhmen do të bëhet i mirë në çdo drejtim. Me të u punua 3-4 orë dhe ai u porosit që në të ardhme të ruajë figurën e tij, më pas u la i lirë. 

Memorie.al

         D. B.

Panorama
_14 qershor 2021_

----------


## Albo

*“Ka sjellë një revistë pornografike dhe përdorte…”/ Çfarë thuhet në dosjen sekrete për arratisjen e Aleksandër Kondos! Pse ishin kundër shkuarjes së tij në Kampionatin Europian të Peshëngritjes*

Dashnor Kaloci

Publikohet historia e panjohur e Aleksandër Kondos, legjendës së peshëngritjes shqiptare që humbi jetën në moshën 27 vjeçare në rrethana tragjike dhe ende të pazbardhura plotësisht, gjatë një aksidenti automobilistik në Quens New York të SHBA-ve, ku ishte vendosur si emigrant politik pas arratisjes nga Shqipëria në majin e vitit 1985, duke qëndruar në Jugosllavinë e asaj kohe, pas kthimit të ekipit kombëtar nga Kampionati Europian i Peshëngritjes që ishte zhvilluar ato ditë në Poloni. 



Dosja e plotë voluminoze e ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit në ngarkim të Aleksandër Kondos, e deklasifikuar prej Autoritetit për Informim të Dosjeve të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, ku ndodhen me qindra faqe që i përkasin periudhës nga viti 1981 kur filloi ndjekja operative dhe survejimi i rregullt ndaj tij nga ana e shërbimeve sekrete të regjimit komunist, e deri në vitin 1987, kur ajo dosje ua arshivua përfundimisht, pas vdekjes së tij tragjike.

Në Tiranën e fillim viteve ’80-të, jo vetëm për sportdashësit e shumtë por edhe më gjerë tek të rinjtë e kryeqytetit shqiptar, ra në sy dhe spikati një djalosh i ri asokohe në moshën 20 vjeçare, si për portretin e fizikun e tij, ashtu dhe për pamjen e jashtme, me veshjet e modës dhe në në krah qafë hedhur çantën e sportit, e në supin tjetër një radio-magnetofon të madh, që ai i sillte nga jashtë shtetit, kur dilte me ekipin kombëtar të peshëngritjes në aktivitet ndërkombëtare. Ai ishte Aleksandër Kondo, pjesëtar i ekipit të peshëngritjes “Dinamo” të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme (ku asokohe shërbente si ushtaraku i lartë në Gardën e Republikës, edhe i ati i tij), dhe gjithashtu i ekipit kombëtar, i cili në ato kohë, falë edhe vlerësimit dhe trajtimit të diferencuar që i bënte regjimi komunist në fuqi disa sporteve të rënda, kishte arritur rezultate të larta edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare.

Emri i Aleksandër Kondos si sportiest filloi të bëhej gjithnjë dhe më i njohur, sidomos pas rezultateve të tij të larta të arritura në vitin 1984, në Pallatin e Sportit “Partizani” të kryeqytetit, kur ai fiksoi shifrat 200 kg. (në stilin e shtytjes) duke elektrizuar mijra  sportdashës, (atë ditë më shumë spektatorë ishin jashtë pallatit të sportit se sa brenda tij), të cilët nën duartrokitjet e shumta, nuk largoheshin nga sheshi para pallatit, pa e parë nga afër atë djalosh, që i kishte mahnitur me rezultatet dhe performancën e tij. Që nga ajo kohë, Sandër Kondo, pothuaj u kthye në një mit në Tiranë dhe Shqipërinë e asaj kohe, pasi rezultatet e tij erdhën gjithnjë e në ngritje, jo vetëm në kampionatet kombëtare, por edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare ku ai vazhdimisht kishte rezultate të larta.

Por shumë e shumë më tepër nga kjo periudhë kohe kur Sandër Kondo, ishte në kulmin e karrierës, emri i tij u bë edhe më i njohur dhe filloi të diskutohej në mbarë vendin, në fundin e majit të vitit 1985, kur gjatë një aktiviteti ndërkombëtar në kuadrin e Kampionatit Europian të Peshëngritjes që zhvillohej në Varshavë të Polonisë, (ku ai ngriti 210 kg.), Kondo nuk u kthye më në Shqipëri, por së bashku me shokun e tij të ekipit, shkodranin Xhelal Sukniqin, nga Mali Zi shkuan në Beograd, në pritje për të fituar azilin politik për në SHBA-ve.

Ngjarja e arratisjes së dy sportistëve shqiptarë bëri bujë të madhe jo vetëm për shkak të emrit dhe famës së madhe që kishte Aleksandër Kondo asokohe, por edhe për shkak se ajo ngjarje u bë objekt “sherri” në mes Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë, pasi Tirana zyrtare asokohe akuzoi hapur publikisht (në gazetën “Zëri i Popullit”), autoritetet jugosllave, duke thënë se dy sportistët shqiptarë ishin rrëmbyer prej shërbimeve sekrete jugosllave (UDB-së) dhe kërkoi kthimin e tyre në atdhe.

Por ai pretendim i Tiranës zyrtare, nuk kishte asgjë të vërtetë, pasi Kondo dhe Sukniqi e përgënjeshtruan atë gjë në takimin që u bë në Beograd, në mes përfaqsuesve të ambasadës shqiptare dhe Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të saj, e palës jugosllave, ku Sandër Kondo, pasi shau mbarë e prapë regjimin komunist të Enver Hoxhës, tentoi të godiste me tavëll duhani edhe diplomatin shqiptar, që ngulte këmbë se ai duhej të kthehej në Shqipëri, ku e priste familja dhe gjithë shoqëria.

Pas kësaj, Sandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi fituan azilin politik për në SHBA-ve, ku Sukniqi ndodhet akoma, ndërsa Kondo, humbi jetën në një aksident automobilistik, më 1 maj të vitit 1987, (gjithnjë sipas versionit zyrtar të regjimit komunist të asaj kohe), dhe eshtrat e tij u kthyen në Shqipëri  në vitin 2003.

Të gjitha këto tashmë janë të njohura prej vitesh, pasi për Aleksandër Kondon si legjenda e peshëngritjes shqiptare është shkruar shumë dhe babai i tij, Vangjel Kondo, ka dhënë disa intervista si në median e shkruar dhe vizive, madje janë bërë dhe disa dokumentarë televizivë, për të gjithë jetën dhe historinë e tij, deri ditën që u nda nga kjo jetë. Por përsëri, “Çështja Aleksanër Kondo”, ende nuk është zbardhur plotësisht, sidomos ajo pjesë që ka të bëjë me vdekjen e tij tragjike e cila vazhdon të mbetet e mbuluar me mister, si dhe survejimin që i është bërë atij nga ana e Sigurimit të Shtetit Shqiptar dhe segmenteve të tij që në vitin 1981, gjë e cila u bë publike për herë të parë nga ana e Autoritetit për Informim të Dosjeve të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, e drejtuar nga znj. Gentjana Mara Sula, e cila në vitin 2018, i dorëzi dosjen familjes Kondo, apo më saktë babait të tij, Vangjel Kondo.

Në atë dosje që z. Vangjel Kondo i’a ka besuar eksluzivisht për botim Memorie.al, hidhet dritë dhe bëhet e ditur, vlerësimi, trajtimi dhe i gjithë survejimi e përndjekja, që i është bërë asokohe nga ana e regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, një prej sportistëve më në zë të Shqipërisë, siç ishte Aleksandër Kondo, i cili ishte mjaft i njohur edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Nisur edhe nga ky fakt, Memorie.al do e publikoj të plotë dosjen në fjalë (me faksimilet përkatëse), në disa numra.

Dokumenti sekret në kartotekën e Sigurimit të Shtetit me listën e bashkëpunëtorëve që ndiqnin dhe survejonin Aleksandër Kondon dhe lista e familjarëve, që mund të ndiqeshin për kontrollin e tij

                                                                                                               Sekret

                                            Fleta e kontrollit në kartotekë

Lutemi të kontrolloni dhe na njoftoni nëse figuron i regjistruar në evidencën operative personi i poshtë shënuar

Mbiemri – Kondo

Emri – Aleksandër

Atësia – Vangjel

Datëlindja – 1960

Vendlindja – Fier

Vendbanimi – L. 1, Rr. Haxhi Sufa, P. 2,

Uzina – elektromekanike,

Profesioni – Punëtor,

Kombësia – Shqiptare, Shtetësia – Shqiptare

                                                                                       Puntori Operativ

                                                                                                 O.  F.  

                                                                                    Tiranë më 10.5.1984 

Ju njoftojmë se personi i kërkuar nga ju ka të dhëna P. op.

   O.F. 

Datë 11.5.1984

Lista e B.p. që e kanë pasur dhe e kanë në lidhje

“Studenti”

“I penduari”

“Dinamo”

“Shqiponja”

Lista e p.op. që drejtojnë B.P. ose njihen me materialet e dosjes.

   F. Z. 

          Lista e lidhjeve familjare miqësore dhe shoqërore me interes operativ

Vangjel Nisi Kondo, babai, është përjashtuar nga Partia dhe ka dalë në lirim si officer.

Antigoni Gjergj Kondo, nëna.

Dhimitraq Vangjel Kondo, vëllai, njeri i çrregullt.

Roland Vangjel Kondo, vëllai, njeri korrekt.

Florika Vangjel Kondo, motra, i mire.

Lindita Vangjel Kondo, motra, i mire.

Valentina Vangjel Kondo, motra.

Lista e personave që implikohen në veprimtarinë e objektit

Xhelal Sukniqi, i arratisur

Korespondenca e Drejtorisë së Sigurimit të Shtetit me Hetuesinë e Përgjithshme, për Aleksandër Kondon e Xhelal Sukniqin

                                   MINISTRIA E PUNËVE TË BRËNDSHME

                                     Fondi: DREJTORIA I SIG.SHTETIT

Sektori: DEGA I 

Model 7 

Viti 1985

Dosja Nr. 85

Titulli i dosjes: KORRESPONDENCË MIDIS MPB DHE HETUESISË SË PËRGJITHSHME PËR ALEKSANDËR KONDON DHE XHELAL SUKNIQIN QË REFUZUAN TË KTHEHEN NË ATDHE. 

 Ka filluar më 6.6.1985

Ka mbaruar më 4.6.1985

                           REPUBLIKA POPULLORE SOCIALISTE E SHQIPËRISË

                               MINISTRIA E PUNËVE TË BRËNDSHME

 DREJTORIA E PARË

 Nr. 4227

                                                 Sekret 

                                          Ekzemplar Nr. 2 

                                        Tiranë më 6.6.1985

 Lënda: Për Aleksandër Kondon dhe Xhelal Sukniqin

                                            HETUESISË SË PËRGJITHSHME

 TIRANË

Më poshtë po japim disa të dhëna biografike, për të përmendurit në lëndë:

Aleksandër Kondo, i biri i Vangjelit, i lindur në Fier në vitin 1960 dhe me banim në Tiranë, i padënuar, i paorganizuar në parti, i fejuar me kombësi dhe shtetësi shqiptare, me punë polic në Drejtorinë e Punëve të Brendshme Tiranë. I sipërpërmenduri rrjedh nga një familje me të kaluar të mirë moralo-politike. Babai i tij është oficer në organet e Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme dhe AP. Të tillë janë xhaxhai dhe burri i motrës. Të dënuar, të arratisur jashtë shtetit dhe internuar, nga rrethi i tij familjar dhe miqësor, nuk ka. Mbështetur më sipër për Aleksandër Kondon, është dhënë disa herë mendim pozitiv, dhe është lejuar të dalë 8 herë jashtë shtetit, me ekipin kombëtar të peshëngritjes.
Xhelal Sukniqi, i biri i Nuhit, i datëlindjes 1961, lindur në Shkodër dhe me banim po aty, me arsim të mesëm të pambaruar, punëtor, i padënuar, i paorganizuar në parti, me kombësi e shtetësi shqiptare, me punë në Uzinën e Telit në Shkodër. Xhelal Sukniqi, rrjedh nga një familje me të kaluar të mirë moralo-politike. Dy vëllezërit, motra, dy kunetërit, dhe disa kushërinj të parë, janë antar të PPSH-së. Nga rrethi i tij familjar e miqësor, nuk ka, të arratisur jashtë shtetit, të pushkatuar, të dënuar, apo internuar, me përjashtim të dajës së tij Nuh Lika, i cili ka qenë dënuar për agjitacion e propagandë, dhe që ka vdekur në vitin 1983. Mbështetur sa sipër, për Xhelal Sukniqin, është dhënë 5 herë mendim pozitiv për të dalë jashtë shtetit, nga DPB Shkodër, dhe Dega e Sigurimit të Ushtrisë.
                   ZV. MINISTRI I PUNËVE TË BRËNDSHME

                              Zylyftar Ramizi

Raporti i Sigurimit të Shtetit drejtuar Hetuesisë së Përgjithshme për udhëtimet që kanë bërë jashtë shtetit, Aleksandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi, për aktivitetet sportive ndërkombëtare

                         REPUBLIKA POPULLORE SOCIALISTE E SHQIPËRISË

                                MINISTRIA E PUNËVE TË BRËNDSHME

   DREJTORIA E PARË

     Nr. 4227

                                                 Sekret 

                                             Ekzemplar Nr. 2 

 Tiranë më 6.6.1985

 Lënda: Për Aleksandër Kondon dhe Xhelal Sukniqin

                                         HETUESISË SË PËRGJITHSHME

                                                    TIRANË

 Të përmendurit në lëndë, kanë dalë jashtë shtetit si më poshtë: 

 Aleksandër Kondo 

Rumani, prej datës 18.11.1981 deri më 25.11.1981

Jugosllavi, prej datës 13.9.1982 deri më 29.9.1982

Turqi, prej datës 20.10.1982 deri më 27.10.1982

Turqi, prej datës 21.4.1983 deri më 29.4.1983

Algjeri, prej datës 11.5.1983 deri më 18.5.1983

Greqi, prej datës 16.11.1983 deri më 21.11.1983

Spanjë, prej datës 25.4.1984 deri më 2.5.1984

Poloni, prej datës 17.5.1985 deri më 28.5.1985

Xhelal Sukniqi 

Jugosllavi, prej datës 13.9.1982 deri më 29.9.1982

Turqi, prej datës 20.10.1982 deri më 27.10.1982

Poloni, prej datës 17.5.1985 deri më 28.5.1985

                Relacion i Sigurimit të Shtetit mbi shkaqet e arratisjes së Aleksandër Kondos

                                                                      SEKRET

                                                               Ekzemplar i vetëm 

Tiranë më 20.7.1985

                  RELACION MBI SHKAQET E ARRATISJES SE ALEKSANDER KONDOS

 Aleksandër Kondo, ka qenë disa herë jashtë me ekipin e peshëngritjes. Para arratisjes, ka qenë në Spanjë dhe atje, nuk ka mbajtur qëndrim të mirë. Dhe kjo del, edhe nga relacioni që ka bërë për këtë gjë P.op. D.L. që ka shoqëruar ekipin në Spanjë.

Nga ana jonë duke njohur jo vetëm qëndrimin moralo-politik të familjes së tij, por edhe qëndrimin e tij si person, është dhënë mendim negativ për shkuarjen e tij në Kampionatin Europian të Peshëngritjes që u zhvillua në maj të 1985. Ky mendim është bazuar në disa materiale e të dhëna, që kemi pasur në ngarkim të tij.

Sepse ai, ka përdorur stimulues të ndryshme gjatë garave, dhe kur ka qenë në Spanjë, ka sjellë me vete një revistë pornografike, është shoqëruar me elementë të paformuar dhe, ka qenë njeri i çrregullt e pa princip. Pas përfundimit të kampionatit në Poloni ekipi ynë, mbërriti në Titograd, ku do të priste autobuzin tonë për ti marrë.

Në atë kohë të gjithë shokët, shpërndahen. Po kështu edhe Aleksandri largohet së bashku me shokun e tij Xhelal Sukniqi, dhe nuk u kthye më tek shokët. Sesi janë larguar, nuk dihet gjë por dihet që kanë kërkuar strehim politik. Aktualisht të dy, ndodhen në Jugosllavi. /Memorie.al

                      PUNTORI OPERATIV           SHEFI I SEKSIONIT TË PARË

                                   F.Z                                        N.S.     


Panorama
_15 qershor 2021_

----------


## Albo

*“Ka pretendime për në Hollywood”/ Dosja sekrete për Aleksandër Kondon: Agjenti ‘Shqiponja’ njofton se peshëngritësi ka marrë flori dhe…*

Dashnor Kaloçi

Publikohet historia e panjohur e Aleksandër Kondos, legjendës së peshëngritjes shqiptare që humbi jetën në moshën 27 vjeçare në rrethana tragjike dhe ende të pazbardhura plotësisht, gjatë një aksidenti automobilistik në Quens New York të SHBA-ve, ku ishte vendosur si emigrant politik pas arratisjes nga Shqipëria në majin e vitit 1985, duke qëndruar në Jugosllavinë e asaj kohe, pas kthimit të ekipit kombëtar nga Kampionati Europian i Peshëngritjes që ishte zhvilluar ato ditë në Poloni. 



Dosja e plotë voluminoze e ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit në ngarkim të Aleksandër Kondos, e deklasifikuar prej Autoritetit për Informim të Dosjeve të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, ku ndodhen me qindra faqe që i përkasin periudhës nga viti 1981 kur filloi ndjekja operative dhe survejimi i rregullt ndaj tij nga ana e shërbimeve sekrete të regjimit komunist, e deri në vitin 1987, kur ajo dosje ua arshivua përfundimisht, pas vdekjes së tij tragjike.

Në Tiranën e fillim viteve ’80-të, jo vetëm për sportdashësit e shumtë por edhe më gjerë tek të rinjtë e kryeqytetit shqiptar, ra në sy dhe spikati një djalosh i ri asokohe në moshën 20 vjeçare, si për portretin e fizikun e tij, ashtu dhe për pamjen e jashtme, me veshjet e modës së huaj, i cili në krah qafë mbante çantën e sportit që s’e hiqte kurrë nga supi dhe në krahun tjetër një radio-magnetofon të madh, që ai i sillte nga jashtë shtetit kur dilte me ekipin kombëtar të peshëngritjes në aktivitet ndërkombëtare. Ai ishte Aleksandër Kondo, pjesëtar i ekipit të peshëngritjes “Dinamo” të Ministrisë së Punëve të Brendshme (ku asokohe shërbente si ushtaraku i lartë në Gardën e Republikës, edhe i ati i tij), dhe gjithashtu i ekipit kombëtar, i cili në ato kohë, falë edhe vlerësimit dhe trajtimit të diferencuar që i bënte regjimi komunist në fuqi disa sporteve të rënda, kishte arritur rezultate të larta edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare.

Emri i Aleksandër Kondos si sportist filloi të bëhej gjithnjë dhe më i njohur, sidomos pas rezultateve të tij të larta të arritura në vitin 1984, në Pallatin e Sportit “Partizani” të kryeqytetit, kur ai fiksoi shifrat 200 kg. (në stilin e shtytjes) duke elektrizuar mijra  sportdashës, (atë ditë më shumë spektatorë ishin jashtë pallatit të sportit se sa brenda tij), të cilët nën duartrokitjet e shumta, nuk largoheshin nga sheshi para pallatit, pa e parë nga afër atë djalosh, që i kishte mahnitur me rezultatet dhe performancën e tij. Që nga ajo ditë, Sandër Kondo, pothuaj u kthye në një mit në Tiranë dhe Shqipërinë e asaj kohe, pasi rezultatet e tij erdhën gjithnjë e në ngritje, jo vetëm në kampionatet kombëtare, por edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare ku ai vazhdimisht kishte rezultate të larta.

Por shumë e shumë më tepër nga kjo periudhë kohe kur Sandër Kondo, ishte në kulmin e karrierës, emri i tij u bë edhe më i njohur dhe filloi të diskutohej në mbarë vendin, në fundin e majit të vitit 1985, kur gjatë një aktiviteti ndërkombëtar në kuadrin e Kampionatit Europian të Peshëngritjes që zhvillohej në Varshavë të Polonisë, (ku ai ngriti 210 kg.), Kondo nuk u kthye më në Shqipëri, por së bashku me shokun e tij të ekipit, shkodranin Xhelal Sukniqin, nga Mali Zi shkuan në Beograd, në pritje për të fituar azilin politik për në SHBA-ve.

Ngjarja e arratisjes së dy sportistëve shqiptarë bëri bujë të madhe jo vetëm për shkak të emrit dhe famës së madhe që kishte Aleksandër Kondo asokohe, por edhe për shkak se ajo ngjarje u bë objekt “sherri” në mes Shqipërisë dhe Jugosllavisë, pasi Tirana zyrtare asokohe akuzoi hapur publikisht (në gazetën “Zëri i Popullit”), autoritetet jugosllave, duke thënë se dy sportistët shqiptarë ishin rrëmbyer prej shërbimeve sekrete jugosllave (UDB-së) dhe kërkoi kthimin e tyre në atdhe.

Por ai pretendim i Tiranës zyrtare, nuk kishte asgjë të vërtetë, pasi Kondo dhe Sukniqi e përgënjeshtruan atë gjë në takimin që u bë në Beograd, në mes përfaqsuesve të ambasadës shqiptare dhe Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të saj, e palës jugosllave, ku Sandër Kondo, pasi shau mbarë e prapë regjimin komunist të Enver Hoxhës, tentoi të godiste me tavëll duhani edhe diplomatin shqiptar, që ngulte këmbë se ai duhej të kthehej në Shqipëri, ku e priste familja dhe gjithë shoqëria.

Pas kësaj, Sandër Kondo dhe Xhelal Sukniqi fituan azilin politik për në SHBA-ve, ku Sukniqi ndodhet akoma, ndërsa Kondo, humbi jetën në një aksident automobilistik, më 1 maj të vitit 1987, (gjithnjë sipas versionit zyrtar të regjimit komunist të asaj kohe), dhe eshtrat e tij u kthyen në Shqipëri  në vitin 2003.

Të gjitha këto tashmë janë të njohura prej vitesh, pasi për Aleksandër Kondon si legjenda e peshëngritjes shqiptare është shkruar shumë dhe babai i tij, Vangjel Kondo, ka dhënë disa intervista si në median e shkruar dhe vizive, madje janë bërë dhe disa dokumentarë televizivë, për të gjithë jetën dhe historinë e tij, deri ditën që u nda nga kjo jetë. Por përsëri, “Çështja Aleksanër Kondo”, ende nuk është zbardhur plotësisht, sidomos ajo pjesë që ka të bëjë me vdekjen e tij tragjike e cila vazhdon të mbetet e mbuluar me mister, si dhe survejimin që i është bërë atij nga ana e Sigurimit të Shtetit Shqiptar dhe segmenteve të tij që në vitin 1981, gjë e cila u bë publike për herë të parë nga ana e Autoritetit për Informim të Dosjeve të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, e drejtuar nga znj. Gentjana Mara Sula, e cila në vitin 2018, i dorëzoi dosjen familjes Kondo, apo më saktë babait të tij, Vangjel Kondo.

Në atë dosje që z. Vangjel Kondo i’a ka besuar eksluzivisht për botim Memorie.al, hidhet dritë dhe bëhet e ditur, vlerësimi, trajtimi dhe i gjithë survejimi e përndjekja, që i është bërë asokohe nga ana e regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës, një prej sportistëve më në zë të Shqipërisë, siç ishte Aleksandër Kondo, i cili ishte mjaft i njohur edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Nisur edhe nga ky fakt, Memorie.al do e publikoj të plotë dosjen në fjalë (me faksimilet përkatëse), në disa numra të rubrikës dossier.

                                            Vijon nga numri i kaluar

Relacioni i Drejtorisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Tiranës, me përbërjen familjare të Aleksandër Kondos

                                              S E K R E T                                                                                                                                                                  Ekzemplar Nr. 1                                                                                    

                                         Tiranë më 10. 4. 1985

MIRATOHET

ZV/DREJTORI I PUNËVE TË BRËNDSHME

       D. B.

KARTOTEKËS KËTU

PËRBËRJA FAMILJARE

Vangjel Nisi Kondo, mashkull, kryefamiljar, 1932, Pishë Poro

Antigoni Gjergj Kondo, femër, e shoqja, 1937, Berat

Aleksandër Kondo, mashkull, i biri, 1960, Fier

Dhimitraq Kondo, mashkull, i biri, 1961, Fier

Florika Kondo, femër, e bija, 1965, Elbasan

Lindita Kondo, femër, e bija, 1970, Tiranë

Relacioni sekret i Drejtorisë së Punëve të Brendshme të Tiranës, për të verifikuar listën me emrat e sportistëve të ekipit kombëtar të peshëngritjes që do dilnin jashtë shtetit

                                                   SEKRET

                                             Ekzemplar nr. 1

Tiranë më 10.4.1985

 MIRATOHET

    ZV./DREJTORI I PUNËVE TË BRËNDSHME

                       D.B.

                                      KARTOTEKËS KËTU

Kontrolloni nëse figurojnë në evidencat tuaja personat e poshtëshënuar pasi, kërkohet mendim për të shkuar me shërbim jashtë shtetit.

BERBERI FERIT REXHEP, 46 Tiranë 1 Nr. 41 “M. Lleshi”, mësues në shkollën “S. Frashëri”.
BEQIRAJ GUDAR DAUT, 48 Durrës 4, “V. Luarasi” P 8 SH 2/4 në Q. Llogaritëse.
BOGDANI XHAFERR SELIM, AP. 43 Tiranë 5 “K. e Pezës” Nr 46, marangoz në Komb. “Josif Pashko”.
BAKIRI XHELIL MUHEDIN, AP. 36, Gjirokastër 2 “Marsel Kashen” B.11 15/1 P. 4, SH. 1 pedagog në IKF “Vojo Kushi”.
BUNECI NIKOLLA PAVLI, 48 Tiranë “Bardhok Biba” Nr. 15 trajner në Federatën e Sporteve të Rënda.
BERISHA MUHARREM ISA, 64 Tiranë 6, “P. Leka” B.11 P. 100 puntor në Uzinën “Dinamo”.
BUSHI FATMIR SARAÇ, 62 Tiranë B “M. Gjollesha” P11. Moskati SH. 5 AP. 7 ushtar K.S. “Partizani”
FERUNI PËRPARIM MEHDI, 48 Tiranë B “M. Gjollesha” P11. Moskati SH 5/7 student në I.K.F. “Vojo Kushi”.
HAXHIHYSENI AGRON SKËNDER, 59 Tiranë 6 “Ll. Bonata” P 46/4 ushtar në K.S. “Dinamo”.
HAKANI MIRJAN HYSEN, 61 Tiranë 8 “Y. Kurti” P. 23 SH. 1/4 punëtor në K.S. “17 Nëndori”.
……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  …………………..
LOLI ALEKSANDËR VANGJEL, 59 Tiranë 8 “M. Gjollesha” P 11 Moskati P. 35, AP. 6, student në I.K.F. “Vojo Kushi”.
KONDO ALEKSANDËR VANGJEL, 60 Tiranë 1 “H. Guga” P 2 AP 70 punëtor në Ndër. e Veglave Bujqësore.
NASKA RIZA KARAFIL, 57 4. “K. Gega” P. 11 punëtor OMT
QIPO MIHAL PANDI, AP. 32 Korçë 3, “F. Xhajko” P. 63/3 Sh. 1/10, punonjës në Sektorin Shkencor të KKFS të RPSSH-së.
Për sa më sipër presim përgjigje

                                                              ZV / KRYETARI I DEGËS SË KUNDËRZBULIMIT

                                                                                           G.B.

Për nr. 13, s’jam dakort.

                                                                                            F. Z.

Nuk jam dakort për Nr. 13, pasi në materialet e ngarkuara ndaj tij, herën e fundit kur erdhi nga Spanja, solli me vete materiale të pista pornografike të cilat, i’u kapën në doganë.

Me urdhër të udhëheqjes së MPB (ministrit) ai u vendos që të ndalohej dhe të mos dalë më jashtë shtetit. Ka të dhëna për tentativë arratisjeje dhe shoqërohet me elementë ordinerë dhe imoralë.

                                                                                 Puntori Operativ

                                                                                           O. F. 

Relacioni sekret i Drejtorit të Kundërzbulimit Shqiptar, për informacionin e dhënë nga agjenti “Shqiponja”, lidhur me dollarët që i ka marrë Xhelal Sukniqi një sportisti të skuadrës së tij

                                                                                     S E K R E T

                                                                                     Ekzemplar i vetëm

                                                                                     Tiranë më 31.5.1985

                                                    SHËNIM OPERATIV

Sot më mori në telefon agjenti “Shqiponja” i cili, në pamundësi për të lëvizur pasi, sapo ka dalë nga spitali në mënyrë të kamufluar më tha: “Lidhur me notën që dha radio mbrëmë kam dëgjuar, se largimi i dy sportistëve duhet të jetë me paramendim pasi, një sportist tjetër këtu, është shprehur se atij të Shkodrës, i kam dhënë 1000 dollarë për të më sjellë dhe mua ndonjë plaçkë. Por siç duket ai, i dashka për të blerë ndonjë “Fiat”. Ky sportist është tepër i mërzitur dhe po qan humbjen e këtyre dollarëve”. Për sa më sipër, u porosit B. p., që të sqarojë se cili është sportisti që ka dhënë këto dollarë, rrethanat e njohjes dhe dhënies së tyre, kush ka dijeni tjetër.

Njëkohësisht të marrë masa për të takuar B. p. në shtëpinë e tij duke qenë vetëm, meqenëse nuk lëviz. Në këtë takim, ky shënim operativ do të merret raport.

                                                                     KRYETARI I DEGËS SË KUNDËRZBULIMIT

                                                                                                N. GJ.

Raporti i Punëtorit Operativ për dëshminë e ish-bashkëpunëtorit të Sigurimit me pseudonimin “Liqeni”, lidhur me dollarët dhe monedhat e floririt që kishte marrë Aleksandër Kondo

                                                                                                      Sekret

                                                                                              Ekzemplar i vetëm

                                                          SH Ë N I M   O P E R A T I V

Më datën 31.5.1985, unë Puntori Operativ i Sigurimit të Shtetit V. K., me kërkesën e ish – bashkëpunëtor “Liqeni”, u takova me të, i cili më informoi se po në atë datë, ky i fundit kishte pasur një bisedë me ushtarin…………………….i cili i kishte thënë se Aleksandër Kondo, kishte marrë me vete 50 copë flori, si dhe disa dollarë.

Këto flori dhe dollarë i’a kishte dhënë i ati i tij që është oficer. Po kështu kishte vazhduar……………………..kur ishte kthyer dhe herë të tjera nga jashtë, Aleksandër Kondo, kishte sjellë prej andej dhe drogëra. Po kështu Aleksandri, kishte shumë pretendime për trupin e tij të mirë për në Holliwood.

Edhe Xhelal Sukniqi i kishte thënë A.T., se kishte njerëz jashtë shtetit.

Vlerësim: E dhëna është e rëndësishme, pasi tregon se Aleksandri kishte kohë që ishte futur në veprimtari armiqësore.

Sqarim:……………………….ushtar i vitit të dytë në repartin 9341 Vorë, Batalioni i parë, Kompania e tretë, nuk kemi ndonjë të dhënë për të.

Masa operative: Shënimi operativ do t’i dërgohet Degës së Sigurimit të repartit dhe garnizonit.

Shënim: Sipas thënieve të P.O. që shoqëronte ekipin jashtë shtetit, E.M., i ati i Aleksandër Kondos, kishte dalë në pikën kufitare të Hanit të Hotit për të pritur djalin e tij.

                                                                                                      Puntori Operativ

                                                                                                                     V. K.

Ky shënim operativ, t’i kalojë Drejtorisë së Punëve të Brendshme, Tiranë.

                                                                                         1.6.1985

­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­­                                                 PUNTORËT OPERATIVË

                                                         G.B. e N.GJ

Relacioni i Oficerit të Sigurimit për sjelljen e sportistëve dhe drejtuesve të ekipit kombëtar të peshëngritjes në Poloni, si dhe largimin nga ekipit të Aleksandër Kondos e Xhelal Sukniqit, në Mal të Zi

           SEKRET

 Ekzemplar i vetëm

 Tiranë më 1.6.1985

                                                     E K S T R A K T

 NXJERRË NGA INFORMACIONI PËR SHOQËRIMIN E EKIPIT KOMBËTAR TË PESHËNGRITJES NË KATOVICË TË POLONISË

Nga data 22 deri në 26 maj 1985 në qytetin e Katovicës në Poloni, u zhvillua Kampionati i 44 Europian i Peshëngritjes, ku mori pjesë dhe ekipi kombëtar i vendit tonë. Gjatë qëndrimit në Katovicë si në hotel, stërvitje, gara, dhe në kohën e lirë, ka rënë në sy qëndrimi jo korrekt i sportistit Aleksandër Kondo.

Se ai, kërkonte dhe në ndonjë rast, hyri në biseda me sportelistë, kamarier, e pastruese. Në pas drekën e datës 24 maj 1985, pala polake ekipin tonë, e dërgoi për vizitë në Kombinatin e Metaleve me Ngjyra. Këtu ra në sy sjellja jo korrekte e sportistëve………………………………..të cilët hynë në bisedë me femra që shoqëronin ekipin tonë.

Me rastin e përfundimit të kampionatit, polakët, në mbrëmjen e datës 26 maj 1985, shtruan një darkë me pjesëmarrjen e të gjitha ekipeve. Në këtë darkë, në kundërshtim me rregullat dhe me lejen e përgjegjësit të ekipit M. Q., trajneri i ekipit N.B., shkoi dhe u ul në tavolinën e ekipit grek, ku qëndroi për rreth 30 minuta.

Në aeroportin e Varshavës, doganieri polak i tërhoqi vërejtje dhe kërkoi që Aleksandër Kondo, të paguante për sasinë që kishte mbi normativë. Por me ndërhyrjen e Sekretarit të Parë të ambasadës sonë në Varshavë, u lejua të kalonte.

Në datën 28 maj 1985, pas udhëtimit me tren nga Beogradi në Titograd, në orën 7.00 të mëngjesit, Aleksandër Kondo e Xhelal Sukniqi, ashtu si të gjithë sportistët e tjerë morën leje dhe shkuan për të pirë ujë aty afër e u kthyen përsëri.

Në orën 7.20 minuta, erdhi autobuzi dhe mbasi sportistët hypën e zunë vendet, u konstatua zhdukja e papritur e Aleksandër Kondos dhe e Xhelal Sukniqit.

Për këtë shqetësim, deri në orën 12.00 organizohet kërkimi i tyre në qytetin e Titogradit dhe në përfundim për këtë ngjarje u njoftua ambasada jonë në Beograd, e cila porositi përgjegjësin e ekipit, që të bëjë denoncim në milicinë e Titogradit.

Pas denoncimit, milicia ktheu përgjigje se nuk kishte dijeni, dhe se po ti gjenin do ti njoftonin. /Memorie.al

OFICERI I DREJTIMIT TË DEGËS SË PARË

                            M.Z.

Panorama
_16 qershor 2021_

----------

